# The thread for random single confessions Part Deux



## Tina (Jul 3, 2006)

Carry on!

I confess that while I love my son, I don't necessarily want to live with him.


----------



## Jes (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess.....I.....

don't know.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 3, 2006)

Too old to send to camp for the summer probably, right Tina?



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I got off work after being there for only half an hour becase a pallet fell OFF THE STEEL, sending most of its contents falling on/around me. I'm not horribly hurt, but it took me about thirty minutes to pick out all the pickle glass.



Hasselhoff...SL, separated at birth?  

(Glad you weren't seriously hurt.)


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I'm curious as to why the old one was closed.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess I got off congratulating Rainyday for the still working remote control! My still-working laptop applauds!

EDIT: OMG. I mean: got "cut" off

I confess that's uber embarassing and I'm so glad I caught it in 15 minutes!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Too old to send to camp for the summer probably, right Tina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA! Thanks. Did we fill the other thread or something, or did Tina lock it because of all those naked pictures I posted?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> HA! Thanks. Did we fill the other thread or something, or did Tina lock it because of all those naked pictures I posted?



I confess that I'm highly tempted to go and look through the old thread now.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm highly tempted to go and look through the old thread now.



I confess - me too. And I find SL a lethal combination of intelligence and sexy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 3, 2006)

Et tu, Sandie.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

IC I've still got the munchies...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I had another brief glimpse of beauty just now. An image flashed in my mind- a foggy woods, the midmorning sunlight shining through the trees and making streaks in the mist- and after a fraction of a second, it was gone again.

There was something else there too, but I can't recall what it was. It was something of some importance, though...


----------



## rainyday (Jul 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> EDIT: OMG. I mean: got "cut" off
> 
> I confess that's uber embarassing and I'm so glad I caught it in 15 minutes!



LOL. I was trying to figure that one out.

And I think it may have been closed and restarted because those viewing in threaded mode can't see the latest entries because it got to big. Tina will have to confirm that though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> LOL. I was trying to figure that one out.
> 
> And I think it may have been closed and restarted because those viewing in threaded mode can't see the latest entries because it got to big. Tina will have to confirm that though.



I'm wondering if Free Association will have the same problem.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> LOL. I was trying to figure that one out.
> 
> And I think it may have been closed and restarted because those viewing in threaded mode can't see the latest entries because it got to big. Tina will have to confirm that though.



I believe that is the case, but I still sort of think it sucks... frankly. LOL 

I think that's a vast minority of viewers, and I LOVED that thread for going so strong for so long, never leaving page one.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

IC that the threaded view mode is funky.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I tried viewing threads on the forum on a super slow computer that has dial-up service a couple of days ago and it was indeed, quite sloooooooooow! (especially the threads that have a lot a lot of pictures or just a lot of posts.) :doh:


----------



## saucywench (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, Tina! 

I just did a check, and the top four threads with the largest number of replies were the ones I couldn't access. The fifth largest, with 1,000 posts, I could still open. I don't know if it's just my computer, or what, as others don't seem to have a problem continuing to post to them. But I know I have tried to access (the original) random confessions from work and I couldnl't do it from there, either, although Joy seemed to be able to.


----------



## saucywench (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Hasselhoff...SL, separated at birth?


You know, I know people find it annoying to see this done (or maybe it's just me)...


the wizard behind the rep box curtain said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rainyday again.


...but I realize that most of the time it's done because it's necessary. Like now. Especially when you can't remember what you last repped someone for. I actually believe it's a conspiracy of the software itself to keep me from repping folks. 

Oh, and I, too, am glad that you weren't seriously hurt, SL.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that the threaded view mode is funky.


I confess that I don't agree with Fuzzy in this case...
At the beginning, it was easy, but the "hotter" the threads got (means: the more posts it had), the more difficult it was to me to keep track of them. And it seems I'm not the only one with this problem. Every now and then it happens - especially in the "Free Association"-Thread - that people miss several posts and post to a post that is, if you watch it in "Linear Mode - oldest first", ten or more posts away... Sorry, Fuzzy, it's funky, but in an other way... 
(I'd call that "crazy"... Forgive me, Fuzzy...)


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I am thinking of taking a nap.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I love driving through the carwash, I love it enough that I probably do it more than I should


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 3, 2006)

1. I confess that i have fruitflies (well, *I* don't (yet) but my kitchen does)

2. I confess that i'm too catatonic to care.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

IC that I'm considering getting a chipper/shredder. I have twenty+ trees on my lot, not counting all the shrubberies, bushes, etc. Hand processing all those cut limbs is just getting old.


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I'm seriously depressed over Steve Yzerman's retirment.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I owe Jes a PM or two. Or twelve.


----------



## ripley (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I'm considering getting a chipper/shredder. I have twenty+ trees on my lot, not counting all the shrubberies, bushes, etc. Hand processing all those cut limbs is just getting old.




Forget jewelry...the way to my heart is a chipper/shredder. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

Oh, all the lovely mulch!


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I owe Jes a PM or two. Or twelve.



Never mind Jes and her PM's...

just wanted to let you know that your everchanging....whataya call 'em?...those slogan things under your name....have been a HUGE inspiration to me....
Ever since i saw "Screw it"...
(right after seeing Jamie's "Golly"...)

I'm thinking that these slogan things are going to provide me with a needed new direction in my life.

I think i'm onto some serious wisdom and look forward to your next suggestion.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 3, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Never mind Jes and her PM's...
> 
> just wanted to let you know that your everchanging....whataya call 'em?...those slogan things under your name....have been a HUGE inspiration to me....
> Ever since i saw "Screw it"...
> ...



"Screw it". Ah, yes, that was a bright couple of days. 

Good times.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I got off congratulating Rainyday for the still working remote control! My still-working laptop applauds!
> 
> EDIT: OMG. I mean: got "cut" off
> 
> I confess that's uber embarassing and I'm so glad I caught it in 15 minutes!


I confess this made me giggle with thoughts of someone getting "that" excited over a remote control.  

I also confess that I think afg is pretty nifty.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> .... not counting all the shrubberies...


 
HEAD KNIGHT: You must return here with a shrubbery or else you will
never pass through this wood alive!
ARTHUR: O Knights of Nee, you are just and fair, and we will return
with a shrubbery.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*I confess I am feeling depressed and invisible tonight.  Oh well. Take care and be safe. *


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I'm considering getting a chipper/shredder. I have twenty+ trees on my lot, not counting all the shrubberies, bushes, etc. Hand processing all those cut limbs is just getting old.



*'Fargo'*

...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *I confess I am feeling depressed and invisible tonight.  Oh well. Take care and be safe. *


I confess that this troubles me.


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *I confess I am feeling depressed and invisible tonight.  Oh well. Take care and be safe. *




((((((((((Hugs for Angel)))))))))) You're not invisible to me


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*Ty Esme hugs back *


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I also confess that I think afg is pretty nifty.



I confess that actually almost made me "squee".

JoyJoy is fantastic, just needs to eat onions on her pizza!


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I just got back from DQ. YAY!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 3, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *I confess I am feeling depressed and invisible tonight.  Oh well. Take care and be safe. *



I see you.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I just got back from DQ. YAY!



This reminds me... I want ice cream.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I see you.




*Hugs AnnMarie its been a long time. Good seeing you.  Thank you.*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I'm in the mood to cuddle, but alas have nobody to cuddle with. I also confess that I shot the Sheriff- but I did not shoot the Deputy.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess that I like to post here while naked. I get a thrill knowing that none of you know I'm naked. 

oh



shit:doh:


----------



## rainyday (Jul 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> This reminds me... I want ice cream.



I have, er, plenty. I could share. Cones, sandwiches, bars, Haagen Daz or B&J's. Take your pick.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a crush..............well..............two.:wubu: 

I'll never tell who :smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 3, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I confess that I'm in the mood to cuddle, but alas have nobody to cuddle with. I also confess that I shot the Sheriff- but I did not shoot the Deputy.


I confess I don't think you'll get a cuddle buddy confessing that you shot someone


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I have, er, plenty. I could share. Cones, sandwiches, bars, Haagen Daz or B&J's. Take your pick.



Sorry- too late! I just had some Friendly's mint chocolate chip.:eat2:

Shame I don't have anyone to share it with, but I reckon that'll change soon enough. No sense in fretting it now.


----------



## Jane (Jul 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I have, er, plenty. I could share. Cones, sandwiches, bars, Haagen Daz or B&J's. Take your pick.


Okay, Clubhouse members, take back Rainy's key to the freezer.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 3, 2006)

Jane said:


> Okay, Clubhouse members, take back Rainy's key to the freezer.



LOL. I bought it all, I swear. I just did it by accident. (See the foodie board.) Here, have a frozen novelty on me. :eat2:


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I don't think you'll get a cuddle buddy confessing that you shot someone



I confess that you're a CLEVER one, Misty


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 4, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I confess that you're a CLEVER one, Misty


Most days  but there are days I'm not the BRIGHTEST crayon in the box..but that's very seldom true


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2006)

I can fetch that I want ONE, just ONE serving of some of the ice cream or ice cream products that Rainy bought. (OK, maybe three.)

I also kvetch that the world isn't fair.


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

It's okay Santa. If I had frozen novelty confections, I would share.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 4, 2006)

I confess I was almost in tears because I accidentally deleted the pictures of me and my bug on my birthday. THEN I remembered that I posted them and was able to find the threads and get them back..WOO HOO


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I was almost in tears because I accidentally deleted the pictures of me and my bug on my birthday. THEN I remembered that I posted them and was able to find the threads and get them back..WOO HOO


Yay!

Dim boards to the rescue!

.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I was almost in tears because I accidentally deleted the pictures of me and my bug on my birthday. THEN I remembered that I posted them and was able to find the threads and get them back..WOO HOO



That's quite relieving, eh? :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I just got back from DQ. YAY!



I really like their Peanut Butter Cup Blizzards!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I really like their Peanut Butter Cup Blizzards!


I Confess:

That that reminds me I haven't had a lime Mr. Misty Freeze yet, this summer.

_Must remedy that..._


.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 4, 2006)

I confess right now is the happiest I've felt in a month. Nothing like having your boss apologize to you after falsely accusing you of something for weeks on end.


----------



## Mini (Jul 4, 2006)

I confess that I have never understood the appeal of Bob Dylan and Johnny Cash.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2006)

I confess that I just want this day to be over.


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I just want this day to be over.




Awww Carrie! That sounds so sad... Could you use a *hug*???


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2006)

I confess I cannot be left alone with brownies of any kind. I am addicted.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 4, 2006)

The setting: We're driving down the road, in the truck. 

My Husband: "Honey, there's a guy in the car next to me giving us the 'boob-look' again" 

Me: *laughing* 

Husband: "it's all well and good for *you*, since you _have _boobs" 

Me: *Laughing louder*


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 4, 2006)

I confess...... Im crazy about him & I cant stop thinking about him & I know he doesnt feel the same & I would do anything if he would


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I just want this day to be over.




 


I hope the future looks brighter for ya eventually!


*(((((((Carrie)))))))*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I Confess:
> 
> That that reminds me I haven't had a lime Mr. Misty Freeze yet, this summer.
> 
> ...



I confess that I have never tried that before.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, Esme & Swamps.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2006)

I confess that I'm grateful I made it through today. And that tomorrow is a new day, for that matter.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm grateful I made it through today. And that tomorrow is a new day, for that matter.


I confess that that new day should appreciate that you are in it!

*pounds table with fist*

Goshdarnit!

.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that that new day should appreciate that you are in it!
> 
> *pounds table with fist*
> 
> Goshdarnit!



"Goshdarnit"?? _Language_, mister!  (Thank you. )


I confess that I listen to "Duke" by Genesis excessively. Really excessively, and I also share ValentineBBW's weakness for brownies. :smitten:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> "Goshdarnit"?? _Language_, mister!  (Thank you. )
> 
> 
> I confess that I listen to "Duke" by Genesis excessively. Really excessively, and I also share ValentineBBW's weakness for brownies. :smitten:


Don't view it as a _weakness_, Carrie.

Think of it as "other-strengthed...uh...ness".




Oh, and post pix plz tanx!  



.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

IC that Utah is one of the most "firework" crazy places I've ever lived. They're just going off all over the place. Legal and illegal.

I've just set my sprinkler system off early... just in case.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess that I'm getting a bit weepy, so I'll just go to bed.

Good night, everyone.


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess to being in kind of a skunky, icky mood tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm in one of those hungry, craving for something I can't find, binge moods.


----------



## ripley (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess that when I went grocery shopping I bought a key lime pie on sale...and it is the best thing ever. It's cheesecake consistency with a sugar cookie like crust. 

I mean it...it's toe-curling good.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that when I went grocery shopping I bought a key lime pie on sale...and it is the best thing ever. It's cheesecake consistency with a sugar cookie like crust.
> 
> I mean it...it's toe-curling good.



Teehee, female orgasm.

I confess that I actually did giggle at that.


----------



## Jane (Jul 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that I'm getting a bit weepy, so I'll just go to bed.
> 
> Good night, everyone.


As you know, Free, Monday was my day for that. Hope you're better today.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that I'm getting a bit weepy, so I'll just go to bed.
> 
> Good night, everyone.



*I hope today is much better for you. That you feel better.  *


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess to being in kind of a skunky, icky mood tonight.




*HUGS ESME I hope your day today is much better. Been there- done that-probably will be there again, someday.*


----------



## goldenzim (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess I've been distracted lately.

Here's what came out of it. 

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42053

Download it if you like it  - and vote too


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess that I almost had sex in a dream last night but woke up as I was opening the condom.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess I owe Carrie an apology.

Sending your grandmother hardcore pornography was way out of line. And sorry about that other lesser thing too.

Edit: I also confess I'm not sorry about the porn. Anyone else would have done the same thing, and you're all lying whores if you disagree.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I owe Carrie an apology.
> 
> Sending your grandmother hardcore pornography was way out of line. And sorry about that other lesser thing too.



Actually, she wants your address so she can send you a thank you note. On lilac-scented paper.


----------



## Mini (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess that when I'm depressed I spend a lot of money. Nothing like self-medicating while stimulating the economy. 

(Cue someone saying "Why don't you self-medicate by stimulating someone's clitoris?)


----------



## Mini (Jul 5, 2006)

I also confess that House is my favorite TV show, because House is basically me, but older.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> (Cue someone saying "Why don't you self-medicate by stimulating someone's clitoris?)



Well? .


----------



## Mini (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well? .



No local volunteers.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> No local volunteers.



Pffft. Semantics.


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess that I'm completely, utterly geeked... and it's all over a lasagna pan. (long story) But YAYYAYAYYAY!!! I also confess that I much prefer being happy and perky to mopy and sad.


----------



## Mini (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Pffft. Semantics.



Ah, semantics, without which I'd be a virgin.


----------



## Mini (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess that "Chicanery and Shitforbrainsery" would be a good title for a novel.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> No local volunteers.



Move to Maryland... Wait, that's a stupid idea. Move to Tennessee.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I almost had sex in a dream last night but woke up as I was opening the condom.



Gah! You're not supposed to wear condoms in your DREAMS.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Move to Maryland... Wait, that's a stupid idea. Move to Tennessee.



Yes, yes, you take him first. When you're confident that he can locate the clitoris with his eyes shut and one hand tied behind his back, _then_ send him to Maryland.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes, yes, you take him first. When you're confident that he can locate the clitoris with his eyes shut and one hand tied behind his back, _then_ send him to Maryland.



It's actually a lot more fun if you teach him how to find the Clitoris with BOTH hands tied behind his back..........knowwhatImean.........knowwhatImean!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> It's actually a lot more fun if you teach him how to find the Clitoris with BOTH hands tied behind his back..........knowwhatImean.........knowwhatImean!



No. What *do* you mean, Sandie?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No. What *do* you mean, Sandie?



Oh yeah I forgot CARRIE is an innocent virgin! LOL


----------



## Mini (Jul 5, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> It's actually a lot more fun if you teach him how to find the Clitoris with BOTH hands tied behind his back..........knowwhatImean.........knowwhatImean!



I'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about, either.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about, either.



Tell you what. You and Carrie should get together - let her tie both hands behind your back - then spend as much time as it takes together naked to figure out what I mean. OK?? LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Gah! You're not supposed to wear condoms in your DREAMS.



It was her idea! She tossed it to me and told me to put it on.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 5, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I really like their Peanut Butter Cup Blizzards!



I confess that my wife is addicted to those things.

Maybe that was not a confession as much as it was tattling <shrug>


----------



## rainyday (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess I had guests over last night for the first time in months. Someone was missing and it felt like my first step rejoining the living, but it was nice and I'm glad I did it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> I also confess that House is my favorite TV show, because House is basically me, but older.



IC this is why I love you so.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I had guests over last night for the first time in months. Someone was missing and it felt like my first step rejoining the living, but it was nice and I'm glad I did it.



I'm really happy to hear that, little thing but a huge step.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I had guests over last night for the first time in months. Someone was missing and it felt like my first step rejoining the living, but it was nice and I'm glad I did it.



Yay, you.


----------



## Mini (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess that I'm 5 rep points away from 8 cans, and for some reason it's irking me.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

Jane said:


> As you know, Free, Monday was my day for that. Hope you're better today.





~angelpassion~ said:


> I hope today is much better for you. That you feel better.


I confess that I am, indeed, feeling MUCH better today!

Thank you both so much!

:wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks AM and Carrie. 

And glad to hear that Free.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

I owe some very cool people some PMs. I meant to today, but ran out of time. I'm going to write them tomorrow night, since I'm at the office tomorrow. 

P.S. JoyJoy - :wubu:


----------



## Jane (Jul 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that I am, indeed, feeling MUCH better today!
> 
> Thank you both so much!
> 
> :wubu:


Free is such a sweetie. He caught it in the middle of my whine-for-all Monday.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 5, 2006)

I confess I'm not sure my heart can handle loosing anymore students. I also confess that I've never wanted to be wrapped up in someone's arms more than now I think.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Free is such a sweetie. He caught it in the middle of my whine-for-all Monday.


I confess that I am not a sweetie.

I don't even play one on T.V.


.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

IC I'm watching my collection of Monty Python DVDs.


----------



## ripley (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess that the naughty flower stuff on the fashion forum has made me giggle.


----------



## Barnes (Jul 6, 2006)

i admit that sex changes everything


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

Of course sex changes everything, you wouldn't want to change only a few parts.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess I'm totally sick and tired of some guys bullshit. I'm by no means a man-hater but some of you make it really hard for us girls to want to be around you..GRRR


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess that I am so tired of online histrionics, I could just about spit. 

But I won't because that's gross.







But I could.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 6, 2006)

Throw poop at them. Is that any better?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

IC that I had to look up histrionics on www.m-w.com.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Throw poop at them. Is that any better?



I like the way you think!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I had to look up histrionics on www.m-w.com.


 
And it told you it's robotic reenactments of historical events, right? 

Right?????????????????????


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess I can't sleep and need some company..lol..anyone still awake?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> And it told you it's robotic reenactments of historical events, right?
> 
> Right?????????????????????



It told me it was a deliberate display of emotion for effect. But then you knew that.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm feeling a little violated by my boss today.. more violated than usual I should say. I had an order from Avenue.com delivered to my office as usual, only it didn't arrive before I was out of the office for three days. I asked the assistant to put the package under my desk when it arrived. She put it on my chair. Later in the day, she said she noticed the package had been opened. Nothing was pulled out, but it was clearly opened. It was also clearly marked to my attention at our business name from Avenue.com on the packaging. 

I ordered six pairs of panties, two camis, and two pairs of pants... packaged in plastic. Did it feel like something for a radio station? 

_Bitch._


----------



## Jes (Jul 6, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Never mind Jes and her PM's...
> 
> .


Don't tell her that! She and I have bidness to discuss!


----------



## Jane (Jul 6, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm feeling a little violated by my boss today.. more violated than usual I should say. I had an order from Avenue.com delivered to my office as usual, only it didn't arrive before I was out of the office for three days. I asked the assistant to put the package under my desk when it arrived. She put it on my chair. Later in the day, she said she noticed the package had been opened. Nothing was pulled out, but it was clearly opened. It was also clearly marked to my attention at our business name from Avenue.com on the packaging.
> 
> I ordered six pairs of panties, two camis, and two pairs of pants... packaged in plastic. Did it feel like something for a radio station?
> 
> _Bitch._


TF, I swear mine has put on cleats and is walking on my last nerve today.

I told my coworkers I wore white today, so I could bleach his blood out and destroy the evidence. They smiled.


----------



## Mini (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess that I'm absolutely pissed right now 'cause I broke my BOB.

I also confess that BOB stands for Body Opponent Bag, perverts.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess by the time Ryan gets home, I'm going to be a drunken idiot. The good news for him is I'll be a HORNY drunken idiot.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess I'm stressed out. My only sister is getting married on Saturday, and our mother may not attend due to health problems and major mental illness, and I'm trying to be my sister's mom and my mom's caretaker all at once. I confess part of me wants a normal family and someone to take care of me, once in awhile.


----------



## Mini (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess that I think telemarketing has got to be one of the shittiest professions imaginable. I just got off the phone with a dude trying to sell me a "virtual calling card," or something to that effect. I don't know whether it was the language barrier or the nature of the job that led to his seeming ignorance of the phrase "Sorry, I'm not interested." I had to tell him four times before I finally said, "Look, I know you're just doing your job, so I'm not angry, but I am truly not interested. Have a good one."

I also confess that I wish I could tap into my inner asshole occasionally and just tell people flat out that they're getting on my nerves. I've gotta be the biggest fuckin' doormat alive. >_<


----------



## Mini (Jul 6, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess by the time Ryan gets home, I'm going to be a drunken idiot. The good news for him is I'll be a HORNY drunken idiot.



I confess that Ryan is a lucky man.


----------



## Jane (Jul 6, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I think telemarketing has got to be one of the shittiest professions imaginable. I just got off the phone with a dude trying to sell me a "virtual calling card," or something to that effect. I don't know whether it was the language barrier or the nature of the job that led to his seeming ignorance of the phrase "Sorry, I'm not interested." I had to tell him four times before I finally said, "Look, I know you're just doing your job, so I'm not angry, but I am truly not interested. Have a good one."
> 
> I also confess that I wish I could tap into my inner asshole occasionally and just tell people flat out that they're getting on my nerves. I've gotta be the biggest fuckin' doormat alive. >_<


I AM SHOCKED. I never could imagine you having trouble getting rid of a telemarketer.


----------



## Mini (Jul 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> I AM SHOCKED. I never could imagine you having trouble getting rid of a telemarketer.



I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I am actually the nicest person you'll ever meet. Too nice in most cases; I need to take some assertiveness training or something.


----------



## Jane (Jul 6, 2006)

Mini said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I am actually the nicest person you'll ever meet. Too nice in most cases; I need to take some assertiveness training or something.


I took assertiveness training, and the lady said it was the first time she ever tried to switch someone from aggressive to assertive....AMATEUR!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess that I'm super excited that Oklahoma passed the pay raise for teachers..


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

Congrats, Misty. Teachers work hard, long hours and deserve the raise.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess that I'm making progress on my room redo/cleanup.... and can share an update with you fine folks. 

Before: 

View attachment P1000295.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

And now (sorry, not exact same shot, but you can go by the shelves - desk is new today as well). 

View attachment new_room.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice, AM. I love the new chest of drawers and the curvy desk. Also fond of the Mod bedspread.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Nice, AM. I love the new chest of drawers and the curvy desk. Also fond of the Mod bedspread.



Thanks.  The bedspread is hitting the road... cats were pretty hard on it over the past year. But honestly, 40 bucks for a year... I'm fine with that. 

I have a new one to put on, but waiting a while so it doesn't get ruined.


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

Waiting until when? Given that you have cats, when will it not get ruined?  

Is it Mod in design, too? Lessee! I love this stuff.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Waiting until when? Given that you have cats, when will it not get ruined?
> 
> Is it Mod in design, too? Lessee! I love this stuff.



Trying to keep it nice until someone might see it.  lol

It's this one (way bottom/red) and I don't love it, honestly (looks like blood cells). They were out of almost everything when I was shopping - it'll do. I also have a dark chocolate brown down blanket that I can use.... would just be a very solid feel, and I really want to break it up with a print. 

If I had a ton of money, and cats who would respect my shit, I'd get this (it makes me feel gooey, but so does half the shit on the site): 






View attachment 54713_PE162402_S4.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Jul 6, 2006)

Big difference, AM. Another vote for the curvy desk here. And I covet your monitor.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess I'm bummed out all my friends/family have met someone and even though I'm back in the hometown, folks are busy with their SOs, even the best friend I hardly ever see. Not something that usually bothers me, but tonight I'm a little frustrated.

Ok, two confessions today. I'll stop.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 6, 2006)

I took a big step and cancelled my satellite TV subscription today so that I will be less distracted from spending time cleaning my house and preparing it future sale. Could be months from now, but I need the time to get things in order.

No more IFC, TLC, What Not to Wear, House Hunters and all that HGTV has to offer... it all seems a little daunting right now, but it will be well worth it to be able to move when the time is right.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 6, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I took a big step and cancelled my satellite TV subscription today so that I will be less distracted from spending time cleaning my house and preparing it future sale. Could be months from now, but I need the time to get things in order.
> 
> No more IFC, TLC, What Not to Wear, House Hunters and all that HGTV has to offer... it all seems a little daunting right now, but it will be well worth it to be able to move when the time is right.



Oh god, congrats, Laura! I'm in awe....I've been trying to work up the courage to get rid of cable tv for months now.


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Trying to keep it nice until someone might see it.  lol



Ah! And the light bulb goes on. Duh!  

Oooh, nice! I like the red, too, but would prefer the geometrics. I have such schitzophrenic tastes that if I had a large house many rooms would be decorated in different styles, but I have a real style for Mod and Modern, and also Morrocan.

It's such fun re-designing a room. Have fun with the new design and bedding, and such...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

IC that I'm far, far, far too silly sometimes.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 6, 2006)

I confess that driving home from work tonight on a back country road, with the cornfields glowing in the late day sun, the beginnings of a typically achingly beautiful Maryland sunset in my rearview mirror, my car and a/c finally running okay, my speakers blasting a really good song, a big smile on my face and tears in my eyes, I actually had a "I'm glad to be alive right now" moment. 

It'd been quite a while. 




I took a walk alone last night
I looked up at the stars
To try and find an answer in my life
I chose a star for me
I chose a star for him
I chose two stars for my kids and one star for my wife
Something made me smile
Something seemed to ease the pain
Something about the universe and how it's all connected.

~Sting


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I actually had a "I'm glad to be alive right now" moment.




Those are some of the best moments ever.... I'm glad you had one.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Those are some of the best moments ever.... I'm glad you had one.



Ain't it the truth, AM? Thanks.  



Oh, and I confess that I fucking _love_ country music, old AND new, and I'm not ashamed to admit it. I eat it up with a spoon. So there.


----------



## Jes (Jul 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I'm super excited that Oklahoma passed the pay raise for teachers..


so am I. if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jes (Jul 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ah! And the light bulb goes on. Duh!
> 
> Oooh, nice! I like the red, too, but would prefer the geometrics. I have such schitzophrenic tastes that if I had a large house many rooms would be decorated in different styles, but I have a real style for Mod and Modern, and also Morrocan.
> 
> It's such fun re-designing a room. Have fun with the new design and bedding, and such...


there's a new design mag out (got a flyer with my Glamour) and it's only $1/issue ($12/year). The pix looked great. I may take a subscription. I'm in an apt., and I don't decorate it per se, but I just like the makeovers, designs, etc. It's a creative thing to view, if not do.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm feeling a little violated by my boss today.. more violated than usual I should say. I had an order from Avenue.com delivered to my office as usual, only it didn't arrive before I was out of the office for three days. I asked the assistant to put the package under my desk when it arrived. She put it on my chair. Later in the day, she said she noticed the package had been opened. Nothing was pulled out, but it was clearly opened. It was also clearly marked to my attention at our business name from Avenue.com on the packaging.
> I ordered six pairs of panties, two camis, and two pairs of pants... packaged in plastic. Did it feel like something for a radio station?
> _Bitch._



My bosses tend to do that too, tho they're gotten a lot better about it recently. It can be infuriating. They see the workplace as _their_ place, hence anything that comes through there subject to their scrutiny. I've never ordered panties to be sent there.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, and I confess that I fucking _love_ country music, old AND new, and I'm not ashamed to admit it. I eat it up with a spoon. So there.


Me too...EMBRACE it..lol..I have  

Listening to cmt's top 20 as I write this..*sigh* heaven


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> so am I. if you know what I mean.


I'm a little slow Jes..you'll have to explain it.>LOL


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> My bosses tend to do that too, tho they're gotten a lot better about it recently. It can be infuriating. They see the workplace as _their_ place, hence anything that comes through there subject to their scrutiny. I've never ordered panties to be sent there.



Oopsie. I ordered you panties earlier today and had them sent to your workplace.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess that things are very busy at work. I've worked 22 hours in the last two days...almost all of which was spent staring at a computer screen. I don't even want to think about using a computer right now. But I thought I'd check my e-mail before I went to bed, and there was an e-mail saying that someone at Dimensions had sent me a Private Message. So here I am.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess someone on this board is getting a surprise they would never anticipate.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oopsie. I ordered you panties earlier today and had them sent to your workplace.



It would be VERY hard to shock them about me. They already know (and so do their wives, all my co-workers and even some of the customers - it's a record store) a LOT more than anyone would probably wanna know. 

I hope you chose a nice print(s) and a size that's aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess someone on this board is getting a surprise they would never anticipate.



You see, that's why I drive a different route home every day, so those Black Helicopters can't follow me home, and I can avoid those unneccesary surprises.


----------



## Jes (Jul 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm a little slow Jes..you'll have to explain it.>LOL


think it through....think it through....


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess I am a Dog.

Carrie 
Dogs think I'm awesome.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> think it through....think it through....


Ok..maybe I know..lol but I'm not sure..


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess I am a Dog.



I confess this made me happy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess someone on this board is getting a surprise they would never anticipate.



I confess I'm curious.


----------



## Jes (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess someone on this board is getting a surprise they would never anticipate.


Does this have to do with your waxed hootie again??


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Does this have to do with your waxed hootie again??



Jes, what happens on the clothing board, stays at the clothing board.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Does this have to do with your waxed hootie again??



I want that boy to be able to see his face reflected in the hootie once it's been stripped, waxed, and buffed to a high sheen.


----------



## Jes (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I want that boy to be able to see his face reflected in the hootie once it's been stripped, waxed, and buffed to a high sheen.


Carrie, what happens on the clothing board, stays at the clothing board.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Carrie, what happens on the clothing board, stays at the clothing board.



It was you, woman!

And they think it's about "clothing" and "fashion". MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jes (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess I'm goin' to a krump-off tonight, and I'm so excited. I have my clown outfit ready! I'll krump to krunk, I'll bring krackers and krimpets (unless I get kranky b/c I have kramps), and I might even krimp my hair! 

translation: my friends and I are gonna watch RIZE and eat snacks.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess, I need to take a shower, and start my day although I really don't want to, and I could stay here online ALL DAY..LOL​


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Carrie, what happens on the clothing board, stays at the clothing board.



Nuh-uh. You dropped the hootie bomb in this thread first.


----------



## Jes (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Nuh-uh. You dropped the hootie bomb in this thread first.


jesus christ, you 2, what are you, the hootie police? I believe it was SADE who dropped her hootie (so to speak) and if you 2 want a whipping girl, you'll have to find someone else. I'm busy interviewing Lo-Pan to find out if there's anything worth my time there. Leave me to my work!


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess that the thought of waxing my vagina makes my testicles recede into my stomach. Seriously, use a fuckin' razor or something. :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Jul 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that the thought of waxing my vagina makes my testicles recede into my stomach. Seriously, use a fuckin' razor or something. :shocked:


Do you mean your mangina?
do regular pants become manpris on you, mini?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that the thought of waxing my vagina makes my testicles recede into my stomach. Seriously, use a fuckin' razor or something. :shocked:



Dude. You have both? Can you....y'know. Do things to yourself?


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Do you mean your mangina?
> do regular pants become manpris on you, mini?



You know perfectly well what I meant, missy, even if I don't. 

"What's a buh-gina?"

"Something you'll never fondle."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> it was SADE who dropped her hootie for a whipping girl



Oh, now you're spreading rumors.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh god, congrats, Laura! I'm in awe....I've been trying to work up the courage to get rid of cable tv for months now.




We did the rabbit-ear antenna route for almost 2 years, then finally got satellite a bit over a year ago. We went through several months of getting a TV overdose, now days we're back to seldom watching again. I'd ditch the satellite system now if I could, but I think it's kind of an electronic security blanket now...having it is a sign that things are not quite so bad now.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ah! And the light bulb goes on. Duh!
> 
> Oooh, nice! I like the red, too, but would prefer the geometrics. I have such schitzophrenic tastes that if I had a large house many rooms would be decorated in different styles, but I have a real style for Mod and Modern, and also Morrocan.
> 
> It's such fun re-designing a room. Have fun with the new design and bedding, and such...



In resurrecting this place, we've gone with the schmorgasboard decorating approach...Oriental living room, Kind of a Caribbean theme (so I'm told) kitchen, a couple Victorian rooms, a modern theme computer (re appropriated nursery) room, etc.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> My bosses tend to do that too, tho they're gotten a lot better about it recently. It can be infuriating. They see the workplace as _their_ place, hence anything that comes through there subject to their scrutiny. I've never ordered panties to be sent there.




Unfortunately, these days there is a good chance that tactics like that are at least partially motivated by security paranoia.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dude. You have both? Can you....y'know. Do things to yourself?


 
If his testicles are receding, wouldn't that give him both? 

Ahh....what would we do without imagery?


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Ahh....what would we do without imagery?



Masturbate less.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> Masturbate less.



Speak for yourself, kid.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess I have no life, and I have proof. Here's what I've done today so far:

Went to sleep at 7 AM.

Woke up at 11 AM.

Did a "test run" of my birth control. (They're dissolving spermicidal sheets and I wanted to see if they tasted bad enough to effect sex. They taste like blistex.)

Cleaned out the stinky cat box.

Came here and dozed in my chair.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Speak for yourself, kid.



Don't listen to her, Mini. She's still whacking off to her Fat Hasselhoff fantasies where he can't buckle in KITT as she's cramming him with more and more weiners.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Don't listen to her, Mini. She's still whacking off to her Fat Hasselhoff fantasies where he can't buckle in KITT as she's cramming him with more and more weiners.



DON'T YOU JUDGE ME. 

And it's *Fatsselhoff*, I'll thank you very much.


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Don't listen to her, Mini. She's still whacking off to her Fat Hasselhoff fantasies where he can't buckle in KITT as she's cramming him with more and more weiners.



I don't know many things, but I do know that that's hot.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> I don't know many things, but I do know that that's hot.


Yet you didn't think dissolving spermicidal sheets were hot?


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Yet you didn't think dissolving spermicidal sheets were hot?



Not as such, no. I've never even heard of 'em.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Did a "test run" of my birth control. (They're dissolving spermicidal sheets and I wanted to see if they tasted bad enough to effect sex. They taste like blistex.)



Why are they....sheets? I know there are dissolving capsules, but sheets? How does one -- work one?


----------



## Jes (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Why are they....sheets? I know there are dissolving capsules, but sheets? How does one -- work one?


like the breath freshener sheets, car.

i had an awkward talk with a doc once, telling her that stuff tastes terrible and she's like: but you don't put it there! it's for the penis/sperm! and i must have kind of hinted at what i meant like 3 more times b/c she kept telling me i was wrong and then i just let it drop. Hello, lady!?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> like the breath freshener sheets, car.
> 
> i had an awkward talk with a doc once, telling her that stuff tastes terrible and she's like: but you don't put it there! it's for the penis/sperm! and i must have kind of hinted at what i meant like 3 more times b/c she kept telling me i was wrong and then i just let it drop. Hello, lady!?



Ohhhhh. I was imagining something the size of a Fruit Roll-Up.  

And that doctor? So, so sad.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Did a "test run" of my birth control. (They're dissolving spermicidal sheets and I wanted to see if they tasted bad enough to effect sex. They taste like blistex.)



Need more info pls, thnx.

Details, method of taste testing, test in general, etc.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess I never get tired of this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_70CQkitT5o


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess to feeling very naive and kinda lost.

Fatsselhoff?

Birth control strips???

I think I need a hug.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ohhhhh. I was imagining something the size of a Fruit Roll-Up.
> 
> And that doctor? So, so sad.



It's about 1.5x1.5 in. You still fold it, bend it over your index finger, and lay it on your cervical neck.


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's about 1.5x1.5 in. You still fold it, bend it over your index finger, and lay it on your cervical neck.



Cervical neck? Now I *really* don't want to see one of these things. :shocked:


----------



## ripley (Jul 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> Cervical neck? Now I *really* don't want to see one of these things. :shocked:





That's where your balls crawled up to, Mini.


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess that, to me, there is nothing hotter than a girl with an English accent. Were I not so afraid of Big Brother Land I'd move there.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that, to me, there is nothing hotter than a girl with an English accent. Were I not so afraid of Big Brother Land I'd move there.



If you were British and still that tall... it'd be ON, youngin'.

:eat2:

(And to add, the accent is nice, agreed, but it doesn't cover any other human foibles that arise... it's just a nice *bonus* if you meet a great person.  )


----------



## ripley (Jul 7, 2006)

Accents are HOT.


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> (And to add, the accent is nice, agreed, but it doesn't cover any other human foibles that arise... it's just a nice *bonus* if you meet a great person.  )



Very true, but I can dream.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> Accents are HOT.


I confess I don't have an accent.

Everybody _else_ certainly talks funny, though!



.


----------



## ripley (Jul 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess I don't have an accent.
> 
> Everybody _else_ certainly talks funny, though!
> 
> ...




I'm right up against Canada, Free, and everyone always says I sound Canadian. I do say "eh" sometimes, and have been accused of saying "oot" rather than "out."

Let's go to Tim Horton's and get a cuppa joe and a donut, eh?


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess that I am feeling ROUGH right now. How did I get a cold in the middle of freakin' summer?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm right up against Canada, Free, and everyone always says I sound Canadian. I do say "eh" sometimes, and have been accused of saying "oot" rather than "out."
> 
> Let's go to Tim Horton's and get a cuppa joe and a donut, eh?


"Oh, the doughnut shops of Ontario
You'll find them everywhere you go
We all go nuts for the deep-fried dough
In the doughnut shops of Ontario"

--Washboard Hank




I confess that a double-double would be nice now, actually.

...particulary with such delightful company!


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess that I'm probably going to give the whole *Crocs *fad a pass.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I'm probably going to give the whole Crocs fad a pass.


I confess that I already am.

*What on Earth are you talking about?*


.


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know how to post a pic, but check here: www.crocs.com


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess I wasn't expecting shoes.

I also confess that I prefer boots, that I never wear open-toed footwear, and I hate being barefoot.


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

To me they look like a mix of Herman Munster and Jellie shoes... and I swore... Scarlett O'Hara style... never to wear rubber shoes again!!!! I lived through the 80s, and I'm not going back.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I'm probably going to give the whole *Crocs *fad a pass.



I tried to get my foot in one, just to see the hoopla... no go.


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I tried to get my foot in one, just to see the hoopla... no go.




I'm all outta "hoop" and running low on "la" so I'll just have to pass.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 7, 2006)

I confess that I am horny


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2006)

All that talk about Hootie, and no mention of the Blowfish. Man, that's just sad.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a Texas Accent.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 8, 2006)

I confess that I drove to the farther away Walmart for a few groceries rather than the close to home Kroger so that I could listen to _Stairway to Heaven_ on the radio in its entirety.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 8, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I confess that I drove to the farther away Walmart for a few groceries rather than the close to home Kroger so that I could listen to _Stairway to Heaven_ on the radio in its entirety.



I confess that I am not writing what I am thinking.


.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 8, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that I am not writing what I am thinking.
> 
> 
> .


No man, didn't happen like that.


----------



## Jes (Jul 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> Cervical neck? Now I *really* don't want to see one of these things. :shocked:


it's next to your cervical Giblets, yes?

now, that doctor of mine--others get what I meant, right? Sometimes things used one place end up a bit other places. It's a messy business. She kept telling me I was wrong and that 'couldn't/wouldn't happen.' ??


----------



## Jes (Jul 8, 2006)

i confess i bought generic Crocs for the pottery studio (b/c the clay/glaze rinses right off )and man oh man, they are super delicious comfortable. I can't even tell you. I first bought them b/c I went to do shopping with a broken toe and realized I wouldn't be able to walk around all day--and the only color they had in my size was ELECTRIC HOT PINK. So yeah, I'm stylin'.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 8, 2006)

post pix plz tanx




.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> Cervical neck? Now I *really* don't want to see one of these things. :shocked:



You don't see them unless you stretch her wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide open and shine a light in there. And frankly, that's just weird.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> Does this have to do with your waxed hootie again??



NO! However, there are hooties involved.


----------



## Esme (Jul 8, 2006)

I confess I just got up. *yawns and stretches*:p


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2006)

My avatar is some lilies from my garden. I confess the scent is AMAZING. 

View attachment lilies.3.jpg


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 8, 2006)

I confess that I'm incredibly tempted to see Superman just because "everybody else is doing it..."​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 8, 2006)

I confess I just watched the last hour of The Princess Diaries, and cried when she gets the guy and her foot pops. 

*sigh*

I further confess this is a very embarassing confession, and very, very unlike me (the chick type movie thing.)


----------



## Mini (Jul 8, 2006)

I confess that I loved Shopgirl.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 8, 2006)

I confess that AnnMarie totally rocks 

I also confess that more people need to look at the Talented Ms. Jes thread..SHEESH PEOPLE


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that I wish I had a nice strong man to give me a nice back massage, and foot massage


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 9, 2006)

I went to an art show today and bought 3 "arty" things from 3 vendors. THE
only reason I bought them is because the sellers were rather fat ladies. 
Ok, I fell better after saying that, but I had to buy them, giving encouragement to fat artist ladies is one of my life missions.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I loved Shopgirl.



I confess the same. I watched it lastnight and cried at the end when Ray told Mirabelle that he loved her.. and at Ray's narration when he mentioned keeping her at a distance so that when she was gone he wouldn't miss her.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that I'm glad that Esme came along to take care of that Z on the 'name a song from the last letter' thread.

*whew!*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess the big surprise was sending Ryan flowers. Then Fedex fucked up, and now I'm pissed.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Probably bad handwriting on the part of the florist...that happens a LOT!

That is a real shame, though. Geez!


----------



## Cinda (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess I do not understand what waxed hootchies have to do with Ryan's flowers???  I think I need chocolate and I see that Sensual definitely does. :eat2:


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that I think I'm crap at flirting. I keep trying (the whole "practice makes perfect" thing) but I don't think I'm getting any better at it.

Also, I confess I am not going to stop flirting, because I like to flirt.




You can all shut up and suffer with it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Practice on me.


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Practice on me.




I already _was_! 


See how bad I am at it?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2006)

In fact, I'm flirting right now. Can anyone guess with whom? :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Probably bad handwriting on the part of the florist...that happens a LOT!
> 
> That is a real shame, though. Geez!



It's time to wake up and try to read the bad handwriting on the wall. :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2006)

(No, I'm not flirting with FreeThinker!)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> (No, I'm not flirting with FreeThinker!)


What?

*sigh*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> I already _was_!
> 
> 
> See how bad I am at it?


Nope. I'm just playing hard to get because I love the atten...uh, because you need more practice!

Heh.


.


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> I already _was_!
> 
> 
> See how bad I am at it?



Sometimes, it's the non-verbal communication that works best while flirting.

Try licking your eyebrows every few minutes, instead of the oh-so-played, 'hair-flip-thing.' (That's like reading someone's profile and it saying '_Likes long walks on the beach_') Of course, this is *NOT* for beginners, only for those who've mastered the '*Famous Maraschino Cherry Stem Knot-Tying Display*', and void where prohibited by law.

_This message brought to you as a public service by the Distillers, Bottlers and Distributors of *Ceiling Fan*. 
Who ask that you drink and breed responsibly._


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess I'm REALLY FUCKING ANGRY at my department right now. I worked six pallets last night; two of them worked five. JUST PULL YOUR OWN WEIGHT AND DON'T MAKE ME HOLD YOUR HAND EVERY STEP OF THE WAY! THAT'S ALL I'M ASKING!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 9, 2006)

Cinda said:


> I confess I do not understand what waxed hootchies have to do with Ryan's flowers???  I think I need chocolate and I see that Sensual definitely does. :eat2:



Flowers are hooties!


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Probably bad handwriting on the part of the florist...that happens a LOT!
> 
> That is a real shame, though. Geez!


i confess i think she sent him the clitoris flowers from the fashion board.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> i confess i think she sent him the clitoris flowers from the fashion board.



(with a Fascinator accessory, instead of a teddy bear or balloon). 



I confess that I'm finally cleaning my house today, and am kicking ass and taking names in doing so. DIE, dust bunnies, DIE!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> i confess i think she sent him the clitoris flowers from the fashion board.


Where do you think they ended up?


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that my dust bunnies are going to get a reprieve today, because I'm not planning on doing much of anything today. I love vacation! :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Where do you think they ended up?


dunno--but I DO know I'm not surprised they went astray--most men don't know their way around a clitoris!


(*rimshot* Sorry, had to be said)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> dunno--but I DO know I'm not surprised they went astray--most men don't know their way around a clitoris!
> 
> 
> (*rimshot* Sorry, had to be said)


Actually, "rimshot" was just about as funny as your comment above it, when taken in context.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Actually, "rimshot" was just about as funny as your comment above it, when taken in context.




I'm glad _you_ said it Free Thinker... saved me the trouble.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'm glad _you_ said it Free Thinker... saved me the trouble.



I confess that I like the way you think, Esme.

And your name still reminds me of my cat.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that I watched TransAmerica yesterday and was greatly disturbed.​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that I am super proud of my brother. He's turned into an awesome dad. We've had Lilli for our virst overnight visit and he's been very attentive to her. It warms my heart completely!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess I bought a small barrel cactus to have on my desk at work... but I know nothing about caring for cacti in a work environment.


----------



## Michelle (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that today I'm sitting around reading and posting on the boards, reading a book, listening to music, eating Dibs, and doing nothing of any consequence - mostly being lazy and good for nothing. It's very cool.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

IC that the mental image I got from reading the Sandie's title of her thread, I think I've found my car, I pictured Sandie, on her scooter in section EE of a mall parking gargage.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that the mental image I got from reading the Sandie's title of her thread, I think I've found my car, I pictured Sandie, on her scooter in section EE of a mall parking gargage.


I confess that that never ocurred to me...and I now have no idea why!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that the mental image I got from reading the Sandie's title of her thread, I think I've found my car, I pictured Sandie, on her scooter in section EE of a mall parking gargage.



 Me too! 

I confess that I'm going to begin posting everyfreakinwhere so that I'll reach 400 posts before I log out.​


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Actually, "rimshot" was just about as funny as your comment above it, when taken in context.


yes, i thought about that, but see, i'm not FILTHY like you are.


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

SPOILERS???????????





i confess i spent 2 hours at the gym today, but only 40 min. of it was spent on cardio, the other hour plus was spent sitting in the a/c, reading a current political events mag, and watching Overtime 1, Overtime 2, and then the Penalty Kick Extravaganza. I was divided, but after seeing Zidane, I sided with Italy. What a shit way to end a career.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it possible to spend all two hours on cardio?


----------



## Mini (Jul 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Is it possible to spend all two hours on cardio?



Yes, but it leaves you pretty trashed by the end of it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Is it possible to spend all two hours on cardio?


Sure! probably not at the 65-85%cardio rate though, but lower rates than that are weight-loss rates. I've walked for hours at a time w/o really stopping (other than stretching) and I don't know if that'd be considered non-stop cardio, but I'd sort of think so, at least loosely defined. Then again, I don't know so much about this, so maybe someone else can explain it. 

I was sweating more than I have in months, and I can't tell why that was. You know how they say women perspire and men sweat? not so much.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> yes, i thought about that, but see, i'm not FILTHY like you are.


Oh.

Well then...[Lying]*puts Jes on ignore*[/Lying]


----------



## rainyday (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> I was sweating more than I have in months, and I can't tell why that was. You know how they say women perspire and men sweat? not so much.



Horses sweat, men perspire and ladies glisten. So says an English friend of mine.


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Horses sweat, men perspire and ladies glisten. So says an English friend of mine.


well then, someone needs to saddle me up and ride me around the living room. I had the mountain dew goin' on somethin' fierce!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> What a shit way to end a career.


Well said, Jes, well said...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess this is starting to look like World Cup talk.



Isn't that crap over yet?



Never mind...you'd just tell me who won, and I don't even want to know that.



Whichever team is ahead now, stop screwing around, and END IT!



I confess that I hate sports.



(No, really!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> well then, someone needs to saddle me up and ride me around the living room. I had the mountain dew goin' on somethin' fierce!


*looks around*
I'd do as you told me, but I can't find the saddle...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess one of our many trolls found my blog on myspace and posted the comment "you're fat". Somebody give that boy a prize because the fact that I'm fat as eluded me for years..lol

They will never learn.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess one of our many trolls found my blog on myspace and posted the comment "you're fat". Somebody give that boy a prize because the fact that I'm fat as eluded me for years..lol
> 
> They will never learn.


Got some more news for ya, Misty.

You're hot, smart, and funny, too!

Deal with it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess this is starting to look like World Cup talk.
> Isn't that crap over yet?
> Never mind...you'd just tell me who won, and I don't even want to know that.
> Whichever team is ahead now, stop screwing around, and END IT!
> ...


Don't bother, it's finally over!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you, Brother Wolf.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Got some more news for ya, Misty.
> 
> You're hot, smart, and funny, too!
> 
> Deal with it.


LMFAO..DAMN IT PEOPLE

You need to keep me aware of these situations..now..in the words of the Donald..you're FIRED!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> They will never learn.


This assumes they _want_ to learn.


Which is something I doubt wholeheartedly.


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like calling my ISP and turning off my internet service and becoming a Luddite.




*This is not YAGE.


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *looks around*
> I'd do as you told me, but I can't find the saddle...


i don't allow myself to be ridden by married men.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> *This is not YAGE.


I confess I have no idea what that means.

Nope.

Not a clue.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess I have no idea what that means.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Not a clue.


Yet Another Goodbye Everyone

Also known as a GBCW (good bye cruel world) post.

-Rusty


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> Yet Another Goodbye Everyone
> 
> Also known as a GBCW (good bye cruel world) post.
> 
> -Rusty


Thank you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess this has been an exhausting day full of some highs and lows (the lows aren't specifically mine, but I'm feeling them just the same), and I still have about 1-2 hours of work to finish before bed.

But, in spite of it all... I'm pretty happy today, things are going well, and I'm optimistic about outcomes.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess I just finished _Chasing Rumi_ and I'm feeling a little lost. I think maybe that's how I'm supposed to feel though. Maybe it's one of many things I'm supposed to be feeling. I guess I need more time to think.


----------



## Mini (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that I just finished watching Manhunter. Red Dragon was no grand work of art, mind you, but I still liked it more than this one. Hannibal got, what, 4 minutes of screen time? The fuck?


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I just finished watching Manhunter. Red Dragon was no grand work of art, mind you, but I still liked it more than this one. Hannibal got, what, 4 minutes of screen time? The fuck?




Red Dragon was a lot better than Manhunter. The Hannibal in Manhunter was almost ...insipid.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

I confess that I'm a bit bummed out...

I just tried calling the hotel where my sweetie is, but got no answer when they rang her room.

I'll try again, in a bit.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

I think I need to go listen to Peter Gabriel tonight.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 10, 2006)

I confess that it just occurred to me that my 'bummed out' confession, above, may seem at odds with the elation I expressed in my 'Yay! It's July 10th' thread.

Well, I'm a complex guy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not a very complex person. Give me a bag of tootsie rolls, and some titty time and I'm yours.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

A Luddite?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> i don't allow myself to be ridden by married men.


What makes you think I'm married?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 10, 2006)

I had a nightmare last night, and I confess that it scared the bejeezus out of me. I'm still really kind of freaked out about it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> What makes you think I'm married?


YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!


and fuzzy, 'titty time?' *sigh*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry about the nightmare, Carrie. 

I confess I was thinking about what it would be like if Carrie had an evil midget twin.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sorry about the nightmare, Carrie.
> 
> I confess I was thinking about what it would be like if Carrie had an evil midget twin.



THAT WAS MY NIGHTMARE!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 10, 2006)

Was it horrible because the evil midget twin was a frump and had horrible acne, and was disgustingly unprincessy?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes! The unprincessy part was the scariest thing.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey! Maybe my mom's cat is your evil midget twin! He's got these super gross blackheads that are inches long when popped and he's way too smelly to be a princess. And he has no fur, and a mysterious dark stain under his pits.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hey! Maybe my mom's cat is your evil midget twin! He's got these super gross blackheads that are inches long when popped and he's way too smelly to be a princess. And he has no fur, and a mysterious dark stain under his pits.



I think that's my evil twin's boyfriend. The thought of them getting it on.... well, yuck.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 10, 2006)

He used to be a stud before my mom adopted him! But all the girls kicked his ass, so he has little scars all over.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 10, 2006)

I confess Mondays are really depressing, especially after a week of vacation.
Blaaaaah.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 10, 2006)

Esme said:


> I don't know how to post a pic, but check here: www.crocs.com



I confess that I wish daughter had not bought into that fad. I've seen her with at leats 3 different versions....all dangerously too big for her.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I confess that I finished a very good book last night, one in a series...I've got that *it was such a good book that I didn't want it to end* feeling, plus frustration that I don't have the second in the series yet...only the third, fourth and fifth.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!


Ok, you convinced me...
(That was loud enough to convince an entire battalion of mothers-in-law...)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 10, 2006)

I confess that I just sent AnnMarie the longest PM in the history of the universe. 

I hope she doesn't wear out her glasses reading it, and makes me buy her a new pair.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 10, 2006)

I confess that I have way too much crap (translation: stuff I don't need) and that this move is going to be a ginormous pain in my ass. And back. And legs, arms and neck.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 10, 2006)

Paula Cole's "Feelin' Love" reallyreallyreally makes me want to do it.


----------



## Mini (Jul 10, 2006)

I confess that it's times like this that I wish I had some friends in real life.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 10, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I just sent AnnMarie the longest PM in the history of the universe.
> 
> I hope she doesn't wear out her glasses reading it, and makes me buy her a new pair.




My eyes!!!!!

Actually I nodded off half way through.... like a long book.  

Okay, okay, I'm lying. Read it all, and trying hard to craft a worthy response.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess Mondays are really depressing, especially after a week of vacation.
> Blaaaaah.




I've been in a sort of pissed-off mood at the world earlier today. I am doing much better now.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 10, 2006)

I confess that Reese's Caramel (yes - you read right.. *caramel*) is the debil. 

The debil, I tell you! 

And don't pronounce is "ree-seees", dammit! what the hell si wrong with you?!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that it's times like this that I wish I had some friends in real life.



I confess that I wish I was your friend in real life, 'cause I happen to think you're the bee's knees. We could hang out and be really crude together. It would be great.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> My eyes!!!!!
> 
> Actually I nodded off half way through.... like a long book.
> 
> Okay, okay, I'm lying. Read it all, and trying hard to craft a worthy response.



Yeah, yeah, I totally deserved that.  

Don't ehh...feel like you have to match me word for word. You have a life to lead, after all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

I have loads of friends. Counting Dim Folk too. Close friends? That's what my sweetie is. Close.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2006)

I DID IT..I tamed the savage beast..I just need to vacum, dust and clean my bathroom and I'll be completely finished..

WOO HOO..thanks AnnMarie for being such great motivation


----------



## ripley (Jul 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I had a nightmare last night, and I confess that it scared the bejeezus out of me. I'm still really kind of freaked out about it.




It had a zombie baby elephant in it, didn't it?


----------



## goldenzim (Jul 11, 2006)

I confess I have a more than slight craving for dipples


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I wish I was your friend in real life, 'cause I happen to think you're the bee's knees. We could hang out and be really crude together. It would be great.



Mini is the bee's knees! You know what would be great? You and Mini harrassing old people in nursing homes across America. You could bang a drum and scream and Mini could jump around wearing a monster mask, proclaiming he's Satan. That'd be GREAT!


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I just sent AnnMarie the longest PM in the history of the universe.
> 
> I hope she doesn't wear out her glasses reading it, and makes me buy her a new pair.


cat fight.


----------



## Mini (Jul 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mini is the bee's knees! You know what would be great? You and Mini harrassing old people in nursing homes across America. You could bang a drum and scream and Mini could jump around wearing a monster mask, proclaiming he's Satan. That'd be GREAT!



You just described my dream honeymoon.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> You just described my dream honeymoon.



I will only agree to this if I get to wear lederhosen. That's my final offer.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> It had a zombie baby elephant in it, didn't it?



No, but color me intrigued - let's talk more about this.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I will only agree to this if I get to wear lederhosen. That's my final offer.



I'm down with lederhosen if you pair them with some funky, Bedazzled clogs.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm down with lederhosen if you pair them with some funky, Bedazzled clogs.



I'll do you one better. I'll wear my pimped-out by BoBabe Birks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 11, 2006)

Omg! Perfect! Sexiest Shoes Ever! :smitten:


----------



## Carrie (Jul 11, 2006)

Aren't they? BoBabe knows what I like. :wubu:


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 11, 2006)

I had an erotic dream about my sister's boyfriend :shocked: And the bad part about that is, I don't like him  ​


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

I slept (or should I say was in bed) for 12 hours, on 2 rounds of dose-and-a-half of vicodin...and trempted to go for round 3.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 11, 2006)

IC that I wore black panties with white pants today. Completely by accident. It is not my goal to have the men around here thinking about my panties. I swear it.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I wore black panties with white pants today. Completely by accident. It is not my goal to have the men around here thinking about my panties. I swear it.



<locks in mental image>


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

IC I'm not sure I'm at the right job, in the right city, doing the right thing. But that leaves so many open possibilities I pretend I don't feel this way and continue on.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I wore black panties with white pants today. Completely by accident. It is not my goal to have the men around here thinking about my panties. I swear it.


plz post pics thx


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2006)

I confess that the job interview I just got back from went exceptionally well( I need good vibes here, people)

I also confess that I am about to make $100 for unpacking a family member's kitchen and setting it up in her brand new McMansion according to _my_ specifications. I would havew done it for free but she insisted. SWEET!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I confess that the job interview I just got back from went exceptionally well( I need good vibes here, people)
> 
> I also confess that I am about to make $100 for unpacking a family member's kitchen and setting it up in her brand new McMansion according to _my_ specifications. I would havew done it for free but she insisted. SWEET!



Sweet!

I confess that I'm already considering a nap even though it's noon here.
:doh: In my defense, I went to bed at 4 and woke up at 8. ​


----------



## ripley (Jul 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I wore black panties with white pants today. Completely by accident. It is not my goal to have the men around here thinking about my panties. I swear it.






Liar.

.....


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> Liar.
> 
> .....


 Prove it, Ms Smarty McSmartyPants. You can't, can you?? 

Now go fix my dinner, woman!


----------



## ripley (Jul 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Prove it, Ms Smarty McSmartyPants. You can't, can you??
> 
> Now go fix my dinner, woman!





Slap my ass and growl when you say that!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> Slap my ass and growl when you say that!


 
I'll even pull your hair, too. Rowrrr.


----------



## ripley (Jul 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'll even pull your hair, too. Rowrrr.






Now THAT'S cookin'.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 11, 2006)

I confess I laugh out loud - nearly cackle - whenever I see the ad for "Clerks 2" when Jay dances and pinches his nipples à la Buffalo Bill in "Silence of the Lambs."

I can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 11, 2006)

TFG, there's a Clerks2 Unauthorized Movie special tonight at 2am (et) on VH1. And yeah, I'll be there opening night too.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 11, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> TFG, there's a Clerks2 Unauthorized Movie special tonight at 2am (et) on VH1. And yeah, I'll be there opening night too.



:doh: I just got rid of my satellite tv.... 

I'm stuck with network tv offerings. Enjoy the special, SamanthaNY.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, pooh. Sorry. But I'm sure it'll be uploaded at some point - if it's not already on Kevin's site.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

I just turned my pork chops over on the grill, and they looked so good I could eat them now... but I'm gonna let'em cook some more first.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I DID IT..I tamed the savage beast..I just need to vacum, dust and clean my bathroom and I'll be completely finished..
> 
> WOO HOO..thanks AnnMarie for being such great motivation



I confess I prefer to think Misty tamed an actual savage beast rather than just cleaned her apartment or living space. 



ripley said:


> It had a zombie baby elephant in it, didn't it?



Also that it's no coincidence that this post by ripley replying to a different post by Carrie followed Misty's. (Complicated, this board. But I'm gonna unravel the mysteries.)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I DID IT..I tamed the savage beast..I just need to vacum, dust and clean my bathroom and I'll be completely finished..
> 
> WOO HOO..thanks AnnMarie for being such great motivation



YOU are welcome, and I want pictures as proof. 

Not that I don't believe you, because I don't.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I wore black panties with white pants today. Completely by accident. It is not my goal to have the men around here thinking about my panties. I swear it.



I confess that to make things simpler from now on I feel all posts on these threads should include pics documenting whatever it is the poster is claiming.

Not that we're all a bunch of LIARS or anything. Far from it. Just would be good.


----------



## Mini (Jul 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that to make things simpler from now on I feel all posts on these threads should include pics documenting whatever it is the poster is claiming.
> 
> Not that we're all a bunch of LIARS or anything. Far from it. Just would be good.



I confess that I am buck-naked. Pics to follow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

I confess that I'm buck-nekked too... but the shock broke my camera.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I laugh out loud - nearly cackle - whenever I see the ad for "Clerks 2" when Jay dances and pinches his nipples à la Buffalo Bill in "Silence of the Lambs."
> 
> I can't wait to see the movie.



Sounds good! Been almost 20 years since I saw "Silence of the Lambs" (which I liked a lot and am ready to see again and don't remember who Buffalo Bill was) but "Clerks" was klassic, kind of our modern day strip mall version of "Gone With the Wind" or "Wizard of Oz", ya know?  Must see it. :bow:


----------



## Aliena (Jul 11, 2006)

I confess Tina has one hell of a picture as her avatar!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm trying to keep from looking like I stalk AnnMarie.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I am buck-naked. Pics to follow.



This must be what I was after all along.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2006)

i confess that while some people buy new underpants to avoid washing the old ones, I'm renting a hotel room for myself to avoid...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> YOU are welcome, and I want pictures as proof.
> 
> Not that I don't believe you, because I don't.


Well..it'll still look bad because I have all my of my vegas clothes piled in a laundry basket..but you will get pictures tomorrow  I'm taking my fine ass to bed


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm trying to keep from looking like I stalk AnnMarie.



That lion avatar isn't helping.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess I prefer to think Misty tamed an actual savage beast rather than just cleaned her apartment or living space.
> 
> 
> 
> Also that it's no coincidence that this post by ripley replying to a different post by Carrie followed Misty's. (Complicated, this board. But I'm gonna unravel the mysteries.)


lol..no real beasts here..well..I'm a sexy beast..but does that count?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> lol..no real beasts here..well..I'm a sexy beast..but does that count?



Yes, it does.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2006)

I confess that I wore a new pair of my boyshort panties to walmart and had to pull them up all night..the worse part of this confession...

I now have 5 remaining brand new pair of boyshorts that are TOO FREAKING big and it's too late to send them back.

CURSES


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Yes, it does.


hot damn..now to find someone to tame me


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm trying to keep from looking like I stalk AnnMarie.



I SEEE YOUUOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

:shocked:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2006)

I confess this inbetween sizes crap is for the birds..GRRRRRRR


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I laugh out loud - nearly cackle - whenever I see the ad for "Clerks 2" when Jay dances and pinches his nipples à la Buffalo Bill in "Silence of the Lambs."
> 
> I can't wait to see the movie.



I wanna see that movie too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess I spent 77 bucks at walmart tonight on 10 items..if even..*sigh* another reason I try to avoid it like the plague..no offense to a certain someone 

I also confess that I about had a heatstroke there..I know I won't be meeting my soulmate there..lol..not looking like I had been rode hard and put up wet..sheesh


----------



## Mini (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess that I am envious of Brad Pitt's body in Fight Club.

Holy shit are his abs ripped.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I am envious of Brad Pitt's body in Fight Club.
> 
> Holy shit are his abs ripped.


abs are over-rated


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I spent 77 bucks at walmart tonight on 10 items..if even..*sigh* another reason I try to avoid it like the plague..no offense to a certain someone
> 
> I also confess that I about had a heatstroke there..I know I won't be meeting my soulmate there..lol..not looking like I had been rode hard and put up wet..sheesh



I confess that I like your avatar button "sayings."


----------



## Mini (Jul 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> abs are over-rated



I like 'em on me. 

I also confess that I still can't watch the liposuction clinic scene without feeling nauseous.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I like your avatar button "sayings."


thankies  I have a few more that a little too dirty for dims..LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 12, 2006)

I also spend alot of money at Wal-Mart... and that's just on the Spice aisle.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess this evening when I came through the door, my pussy was screaming with delight, thrusting between my legs, rubbing furiously. I loved it.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that to make things simpler from now on I feel all posts on these threads should include pics documenting whatever it is the poster is claiming.
> 
> Not that we're all a bunch of LIARS or anything. Far from it. Just would be good.



I confess that tonight I did a 10-minute headstand in front of my picture window wearing a leopard plunge bra and a denim miniskirt that kept falling up, while playing a banjo and eating ice cream. When I went to take a picture though the camera batteries were dead.  Gosh darnit. Good thing you can trust me.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that tonight I did a 10-minute headstand in front of my picture window wearing a leopard plunge bra and a denim miniskirt that kept falling up, while playing a banjo and eating ice cream. When I went to take a picture though the camera batteries were dead.  Gosh darnit. Good thing you can trust me.



I do trust you, Rainy. What a lost opportunity tho. Good thing you do this sort of thing regularly. I can picture it perfectly.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess this evening when I came through the door, my pussy was screaming with delight, thrusting between my legs, rubbing furiously. I loved it.



I confess my pussy howled with joy when I read that post.


----------



## Mini (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess that I once played Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas for 18 hours straight. (Not counting bathroom and food breaks.)

It was simultaneously the least-productive and most oddly rewarding day of my life.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess my pussy howled with joy when I read that post.


 
You actually heard me? Man, and I had my door closed and a pillow over my head, even. Time to look into thicker walls. 

Thanks for singing along, though. Let's work on harmonizing, shall we?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess the best part of my lunch was the fortune cookie brought from home. The pasta leftovers from Sunday night tasted a bit like the refrigerator and the salad a friend picked up for me from a nearby restaurant seemed to have been made yesterday. *sigh*

My fortune rocks: "You have an unusal equipment for success. Use it properly." (In bed)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 12, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I laugh out loud - nearly cackle - whenever I see the ad for "Clerks 2" when Jay dances and pinches his nipples à la Buffalo Bill in "Silence of the Lambs."


I confess it makes me... something else. I've had a perverse crush on Jay since the original. Stuck with him through his junkie years, and forgave him for kissing Ben Affleck's ass. He's exactly the sort I loved in high school.

Can't wait to see the new one.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess that the main reason I jumped on the internet was to check if I had gotten any sort of response from _her_.

No word from her, though.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 12, 2006)

Being that it's so hot and humid I am sitting here in my birthday suit while the fan cools me off​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess it makes me... something else. I've had a perverse crush on Jay since the original. Stuck with him through his junkie years, and forgave him for kissing Ben Affleck's ass. He's exactly the sort I loved in high school.
> 
> Can't wait to see the new one.



I never could get over the Ben "Buttface" Affleck thing... it irked me!

:doh: I confess that I'm thinking of baby stuff since my friend just told me that she's pregnant about 20 minutes ago.​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess I'll never get over my ex because I keep sleeping with him.

C'mon ramp it up people! Give us something good!


----------



## ripley (Jul 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'll never get over my ex because I keep sleeping with him.
> 
> C'mon ramp it up people! Give us something good!





I got over your boyfriend...under him, too. I taught him that thing you like.







*this post is totally a lie


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess that Ripley regularly makes me laugh my ass off. As do many others around here. And I further confess that I love you all for it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

ripley said:


> I got over your boyfriend...under him, too. I taught him that thing you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ripley, I was gonna kill ya, until I saw the white text that absolves all.

No, really, I believe in sharing. And he's never been the same since that time you did the pretzel thing. KUDOS!


----------



## ripley (Jul 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ripley, I was gonna kill ya, until I saw the white text that absolves all.
> 
> No, really, I believe in sharing. And he's never been the same since that time you did the pretzel thing. KUDOS!





Just trying to ramp it up for ya, sweetie.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that Ripley regularly makes me laugh my ass off. As do many others around here. And I further confess that I love you all for it.



And please rep her, cause i'm all dried up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Your wish is my command... or so they say...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Your wish is my command... or so they say...



I confess if this statement was true, you'd be licking milk out of a bowl while wearing assless chaps, my friend.

Just Kidding. (did someone turn off the white text, i can't get it to work now)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'll never get over my ex because I keep sleeping with him.
> 
> C'mon ramp it up people! Give us something good!



Ok fine,

I confess that I dumped my boyfriend 4 days ago because he's such a dick sometimes. Not _because_ of his dick, mind you. 
In many ways he was a bigot and I just couldn't handle it...
There, happy?​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Ok fine,
> 
> I confess that I dumped my boyfriend 4 days ago because he's such a dick sometimes. Not _because_ of his dick, mind you.
> In many ways he was a bigot and I just couldn't handle it...
> There, happy?​



No! But I'm happy if you're happy. The jerk!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess if this statement was true, you'd be licking milk out of a bowl while wearing assless chaps, my friend.



I repped her for you too (before I saw Timber's post, but I'd have repped her anyway). And aren't all chaps by definition assless? Crotchless too. Yummy. I wore chaps as a kid and it never occurred to me that that kind of garment could be sexy (on someone else) until I saw it mentioned around here a while back and went "man, why have I never thought of that?!" You all are a corrupting force.

Oh, and after answering in Stormy's thread I came back to confess that my "love you all for it" love isn't the jump-in-front-of-a-truck-for-you kind of love. But it's warm and fuzzy nonetheless.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> No! But I'm happy if you're happy. The jerk!



Thanks! I'm happy.  
I confess that earlier today when my pregnant friend asked "How's K?" I took a perverse delight in saying, "I dumped his ass." How mean!​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I repped her for you too (before I saw Timber's post, but I'd have repped her anyway). And aren't all chaps by definition assless? Crotchless too. Yummy. I wore chaps as a kid and it never occurred to me that that kind of garment could be sexy (on someone else) until I saw it mentioned around here a while back and went "man, why have I never thought of that?!" You all are a corrupting force.
> 
> Oh, and after answering in Stormy's thread I came back to confess that my "love you all for it" love isn't the jump-in-front-of-a-truck-for-you kind of love. But it's warm and fuzzy nonetheless.



Warm and fuzzy is good.:wubu: 
Except with fruit...​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 12, 2006)

Oooooh... I would LOVE to ramp it up. 

But my finer sensibilites won't allow it. Sorry. 

I want a
 ride.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess if this statement was true, you'd be licking milk out of a bowl while wearing assless chaps, my friend.
> 
> Just Kidding. (did someone turn off the white text, i can't get it to work now)


Well, we all got our problems, it seems...
I have to open a new tab if I want to edit a post.
I don't think invisitext is deactivated, I still can write invisible...

PS: You could call it a half-truth...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oooooh... I would LOVE to ramp it up.
> 
> But my finer sensibilites won't allow it. Sorry.
> 
> ...



And AnnMarie in for the invisible message steal! The crowd applauds!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2006)

I confess that I'm a whore..a clothes whore..lol..I went into LB for 1 bra..1 freaking bra..I got 2..cause they were buy 1 get 1 50% off..gotta do the sale thing and two hoochie-mama shirts..SOMEONE TAKE MY DEBIT CARD PLEASE.

I also confess that nike shocks suck..my feet are killing me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I'm a whore..a clothes whore..lol..I went into LB for 1 bra..1 freaking bra..I got 2..cause they were buy 1 get 1 50% off..gotta do the sale thing and two hoochie-mama shirts..SOMEONE TAKE MY DEBIT CARD PLEASE.
> 
> I also confess that nike shocks suck..my feet are killing me.



I confess I'm just a straight up whore.  Unfortunately, I'm picky as hell about my clientele.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm just a straight up whore.  Unfortunately, I'm picky as hell about my clientele.



^5 my picky whorey sister.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess it makes me... something else. I've had a perverse crush on Jay since the original. Stuck with him through his junkie years, and forgave him for kissing Ben Affleck's ass. He's exactly the sort I loved in high school.
> 
> Can't wait to see the new one.




Just for you, BB... God bless someone for getting this up on youtube. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rKSRA3-FLVg&search=clerks 2


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just for you, BB... God bless someone for getting this up on youtube.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rKSRA3-FLVg&search=clerks 2



Omigod!
 ROFLMAO 

Ok, ok... I take it back. I love him - that was so freakin' hilarious!!!
Must find entire clip...​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 13, 2006)

I confess I have all types of patience when it comes to kids..but when it comes to adults who act like them..I have NONE..ZERO, ZILCH.

Sometimes I want to tell people to grow up and stop bitching..


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> You actually heard me? Man, and I had my door closed and a pillow over my head, even. Time to look into thicker walls.
> Thanks for singing along, though. Let's work on harmonizing, shall we?



Of course I heard you!  Our pussies can howl together. (Sounds like the beginning of a song, no?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds interesting...

Meowl - The Howling Pussies... 

The No. 1 Hit in the Dimensions Charts in August 2006...


----------



## Jane (Jul 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I have all types of patience when it comes to kids..but when it comes to adults who act like them..I have NONE..ZERO, ZILCH.
> 
> Sometimes I want to tell people to grow up and stop bitching..


So tell them.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I'm a whore..a clothes whore..lol..I went into LB for 1 bra..1 freaking bra..I got 2..cause they were buy 1 get 1 50% off..gotta do the sale thing and two hoochie-mama shirts..SOMEONE TAKE MY DEBIT CARD PLEASE.
> 
> I also confess that nike shocks suck..my feet are killing me.


make sure you're stretching all your parts well.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 13, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just for you, BB... God bless someone for getting this up on youtube.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rKSRA3-FLVg&search=clerks 2


It's unnatural how much I loved that. (And how many times.)

Thank you, Laura. I confess I feel dirty.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> licking milk out of a bowl while wearing assless chaps



Did my wife leave her web cam on again?!?!?!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Did my wife leave her web cam on again?!?!?!



Your wife does pretty much anything I say, and for that, I'm grateful.


Just Kidding!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Your wife does pretty much anything I say, and for that, I'm grateful.
> 
> 
> Just Kidding!



I was about to say that if that's the case, you could rule the world....then I saw the "Just kidding"

The other thing that came to mind was "Why was the cam on, then?"


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> The other thing that came to mind was "Why was the cam on, then?"



I explained to her that she needed to prove to the world her skills.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 13, 2006)

I confess I can't sleep. It's probably because I'm hungry, but my mom borrowed my car and there's nothing to eat here, so I'm temporarily screwed.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I explained to her that she needed to prove to the world her skills.



LOL...she already knows how to point that thing at me all too well. The ocular/mental trauma cases will attest to that.


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2006)

I confess that from now on I'm going to make a concerted effort to be more serious more often.

And I mean it this time.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2006)

I confess that I just shot a mouthful of whipped cream from the can directly into my mouth. 

I'm so typical.


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2006)

I confess that I'm going back to school in January, and I am fucking terrified.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

I confess somewhere is a domino game waiting for me.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm going back to school in January, and I am fucking terrified.


PM me. we're going to need to come up with a gameplan for you and it's going to involve some hushing up as well as other things.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 13, 2006)

*I confess that I am suppose to go to my 20 yr high school reunion this weekend, and thinking of not going. I went shopping today for an outfit to wear, and found nothing that I liked. Sighs  
I have no date to go with me. I could go with my friends but, they are a couple and I hate feeling like the third wheel. I don't know what to do. If I don't go I will regret it when my friend tells me all about it. But, going alone is depressing.  Oh well, I guess I will see tomorrow nite if I actually get in my SUV and go. *


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I just shot a mouthful of whipped cream from the can directly into my mouth.
> 
> I'm so typical.



I confess this post confused me. There's another way to eat whipped cream?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm going back to school in January, and I am fucking terrified.



If anyone will do fine, it's you.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess that earlier today the boys and I did some "Mr. Wizard" type experiments. They are 5 and 7 years old and it turned out to be a fun-filled learning type experience for them both and they didn't give me much of a headache either.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm going back to school in January, and I am fucking terrified.



why terrified, Mini?


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> why terrified, Mini?



Never finished high school. It's a bit intimidating is all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *I confess that I am suppose to go to my 20 yr high school reunion this weekend, and thinking of not going. I went shopping today for an outfit to wear, and found nothing that I liked. Sighs
> I have no date to go with me. I could go with my friends but, they are a couple and I hate feeling like the third wheel. I don't know what to do. If I don't go I will regret it when my friend tells me all about it. But, going alone is depressing.  Oh well, I guess I will see tomorrow nite if I actually get in my SUV and go. *



I think you should go... I understand the third wheel thing (I'm an official third wheel), but at least you're not actually alone. Go, have fun, and don't just skip little life events. 

 
Good luck!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> Never finished high school. It's a bit intimidating is all.



Good luck, Mini, seems like the wise thing. Shouldn't be that hard either, you obviously have a very good mind.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess it's all about me. Always was. All of it.  :bow: 

I must be quite a fascinating man.  :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I once played Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas for 18 hours straight. (Not counting bathroom and food breaks.)
> 
> It was simultaneously the least-productive and most oddly rewarding day of my life.



I haven't really gotten into that particular game. I watched other people play it, though.

*Here's my point-of-view*

I've seen in bring out the worst in the 5 and 7 year old. They imitate the swearing and try to copy the violent acts by pretend or just simply hitting.
That's what they were playing before I met them, since Josh and I are temporary guardians. 

I can't believe their Mom and Dad got them into playing that, amongst even more violent PS2 or computer games. Of course, their parents are in the military. But I just understand why some families expose their kids to such violent video games. 

Oh yeah, there's some things I like about the game. Kick-ass graphics and I love all the different songs that are on that game.  

Mini, I suppose that I could probably play a music-making game or program for hours and hours on end and only stop when I am like absolutely starved. I know that I have done that sort of thing too many times. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> Never finished high school. It's a bit intimidating is all.



Well, I confess that I was the oldest in my Driver's Ed Class. I got to a very late start of actually taking Driver's Education. So I felt pretty awkward.

I also failed 3 times attempting to get my Driver's License.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I haven't really gotten into that particular game. I watched other people play it, though.
> 
> *Here's my point-of-view*
> 
> ...



Wanna know the worst part? I think I repeated that confession from the last thread. 

I hate having such a shitty remembery.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think you should go... I understand the third wheel thing (I'm an official third wheel), but at least you're not actually alone. Go, have fun, and don't just skip little life events.
> 
> 
> Good luck!!



*I know I probably will go AnnMarie ty. It is a 2 nights of hanging out at 2 local bars. I can always go tomorrow night and if it really isn't that fun of a time I don't have to go the 2nd night. *


----------



## mejix (Jul 14, 2006)

so i was looking at an apartment for rent. turns out the apartment was available in august but i need it for september. later the manager calls me at home and tells me ok, _he will hold it for me until september_. my landlord calls to know my plans. i tell him i'm not sure, thinking about moving, he gets nervous. later he calls me and tells me _he won't increase my rent_. i go and look at another apartment. i introduce myself to the eastern european manager and he looks at me from the ground up and says nodding "you are luis? _niiiiiiiice_...." wtf?! 

not sure what i put out there that makes some women get very maternal and protective and makes landlords horny. 


*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2006)

mejix said:


> so i was looking at an apartment for rent. turns out the apartment was available in august but i need it for september. later the manager calls me at home and tells me ok, _he will hold it for me until september_. my landlord calls to know my plans. i tell him i'm not sure, thinking about moving, he gets nervous. later he calls me and tells me _he won't increase my rent_. i go and look at another apartment. i introduce myself to the eastern european manager and he looks at me from the ground up and says nodding "you are luis? _niiiiiiiice_...." wtf?!
> not sure what i put out there that makes some women get very maternal and protective and makes landlords horny.[/COLOR]



So are you luis or not?

I remain neutral on the rest, but good luck with the apartment.


----------



## ripley (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess I'd really like to get a look at mejix now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'd really like to get a look at mejix now.


I confess that I somehow expected such a post after mejix' post...


----------



## ripley (Jul 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I somehow expected such a post after mejix' post...





Eastern European gay landlords can't be wrong!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> Eastern European gay landlords can't be wrong!



Words to live by, Ripley. :bow: 

OK, I confess that my above confession about it being all about me was a bit of a bluff. (Confessions can be that way, no?) I now realize that very little of it, if any, is actually about me.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 14, 2006)

mejix said:


> so i was looking at an apartment for rent. turns out the apartment was available in august but i need it for september. later the manager calls me at home and tells me ok, _he will hold it for me until september_. my landlord calls to know my plans. i tell him i'm not sure, thinking about moving, he gets nervous. later he calls me and tells me _he won't increase my rent_. i go and look at another apartment. i introduce myself to the eastern european manager and he looks at me from the ground up and says nodding "you are luis? _niiiiiiiice_...." wtf?!
> 
> not sure what i put out there that makes some women get very maternal and protective and makes landlords horny.
> 
> ...


Anybody taking action on which he'll choose?

Oh, to live in a tenants' market. Here in NYC, they require a broker's fee, three co-signers, and a hand job.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2006)

mejix said:


> so i was looking at an apartment for rent. turns out the apartment was available in august but i need it for september. later the manager calls me at home and tells me ok, _he will hold it for me until september_. my landlord calls to know my plans. i tell him i'm not sure, thinking about moving, he gets nervous. later he calls me and tells me _he won't increase my rent_. i go and look at another apartment. i introduce myself to the eastern european manager and he looks at me from the ground up and says nodding "you are luis? _niiiiiiiice_...." wtf?!
> 
> not sure what i put out there that makes some women get very maternal and protective and makes landlords horny.
> 
> ...


you haven't figured that out yet??? *sigh*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess Misty inspired me to do some cleaning. I cleaned the toilet, vacuumed a little, cleaned out my clothes and sorted out the crap I don't want. God, I went through some awful butch stage at one point. Why didn't someone tell me I don't wear plaid well? Or those big, baggy shapeless monstrosities of shirts.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

I've been at work two and a half hours now and the only work I've actually done was sent a fax. I've written an email to my boyfriend, posted on Dimensions, paid two bills, made a doctor appointment, checked flights for future boyfriend visits, checked places to stay for meeting places with said boyfriend between OH and MO, browsed through a coworker's wedding album, looked at the pets available on Craig's List, and ate two cherry Pop Tarts with coffee.

Boss is out today. I may get no other work done today.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2006)

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/718/718477p1.html

I confess that there is a movie called Mini's First Time. Why was I not informed of this?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've been at work two and a half hours now and the only work I've actually done was sent a fax. I've written an email to my boyfriend, posted on Dimensions, paid two bills, made a doctor appointment, checked flights for future boyfriend visits, checked places to stay for meeting places with said boyfriend between OH and MO, browsed through a coworker's wedding album, looked at the pets available on Craig's List, and ate two cherry Pop Tarts with coffee.
> 
> Boss is out today. I may get no other work done today.



I confess I've had a similar morning. Dims, blog, checked a few emails, sent a few. Negotiated getting tickets for a Tigers game for my family. Negotiated a group outing for lunch. Talked about a co-worker's dog. Also looking at cat listings. Having my own office was not a good idea.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 14, 2006)

Offices where you're alone are prime sleeping spots. This is perhaps the only reason I'm glad I have to share one.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Offices where you're alone are prime sleeping spots. This is perhaps the only reason I'm glad I have to share one.



Luckily for me, mine is a bit too small to fully stretch out, and there's always a knock on the door.

I'm still trying to perfect sleeping while sitting up and looking at my computer. One day.

But I don't work midnights, so I definately see what you're saying!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess that I think my computer might be busted, and if it is, then it's probably the same problem that I had with it last summer, in which case I'm sure that Toshiba will do the repairs for free again.

But not before I back everything up in case they screw up what I got. There's too much good porn on here to lose!

EDIT: Never mind, the problem's solved.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess that I just received a very cool proposal. I am a happy man.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess I've got some "needs" that I'd like to get "met" this weekend. 

If you can catch my drift while I row down the river of Hades.

and i had to throw out my BOB so this is even more crucial.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess I've wasted most of today stuffing enchiladas and cashews in my maw sitting at the computer. I have many Dim posts to show for it, and about three pages of writing. Oh well.

I don't see today being much more productive either. I'm going to work, not to work, but to exchange bags of sugar for my mother, and pick up some wheat germ. And I know I'll be coming home with a pizza, cheesecake, and who knows what else?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm going to work, not to work, but to exchange bags of sugar for my mother, and pick up some wheat germ. And I know I'll be coming home with a pizza, cheesecake, and who knows what else?



You're going to burn in hell for using "wheat germ" and "cheesecake" in the same paragraph. You know this, right?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 14, 2006)

I am so freakin' glad that my vacation starts a week from today, after dealing with a particular doctor this week.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I've got some "needs" that I'd like to get "met" this weekend.
> 
> If you can catch my drift while I row down the river of Hades.
> 
> and i had to throw out my BOB so this is even more crucial.



Gee, _whatever _do you mean? 
{Pretending not to see the white note...}​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess I'm very disappointed in my pizza. I'll probably feed it to the freeroaming stray dogs tonight.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess I just got my son & daughter to say three "adult" words for my own amusement.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 14, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I confess I just got my son & daughter to say three "adult" words for my own amusement.


 
For shame, for shame! Do we need to wash your mouth out with soap, by proxy? *stern school-marm-ish look*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 14, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> For shame, for shame! Do we need to wash your mouth out with soap, by proxy? *stern school-marm-ish look*


Here's what happened: I was watching _Smokey and the Bandit_ with the kiddos when Jackie Gleason cuts loose with some colorful metaphors.My daughter (she's all of 4) said that he said a bad word just like you daddy. I said that I don't what they are talking about I asked "what bads words do I use?"( I admit that I sound like I came in with the fleet sometimes) They both hem & hawed unitill my son (all of 6) says "bitch", the girl says "hell" and my son says " bastard". I stopped them immediately yet proceeded to double over in laughter. oh well, I got what i asked for.


----------



## ripley (Jul 14, 2006)

I confess I hate it when there are no new confessions in the confessions thread when I check in at Dims.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think you should go... I understand the third wheel thing (I'm an official third wheel), but at least you're not actually alone. Go, have fun, and don't just skip little life events.
> 
> 
> Good luck!!



*Well AnnMarie I thought I would tell you I did go tonight to the first part of the reunion. I went with a a few friends. The reunion its self was ok a little boring. My one friend and her bf were fighting before we went but they settled down and we went. Well when it was over they got into a huge fight she walked away, he refused to drive the van we came in. And since I was the only one who didn't drink I had to drive the van. She refused to get in the van and he refused to get out. Unfortunately, they were mine and another friends ride home. So I had to drive the van and take our one friend home. Then the one who owns the van called me and told me to take the bf someplace else. Well he refused and slammed out of the van and he walked off. So here I was by myself in my friends van with both her and her bf in different areas walking. Sigh so I had to take her van home and park it. I got in my SUV and came home. She didn't want me to come get her and bring her home and she refused to let me get him and bring him back to their house. Sigh So I confess that I had a rough night tonight and I didn't even drink anything lol. Shakes my head.*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *Well AnnMarie I thought I would tell you I did go tonight to the first part of the reunion. I went with a a few friends. The reunion its self was ok a little boring. My one friend and her bf were fighting before we went but they settled down and we went. Well when it was over they got into a huge fight she walked away, he refused to drive the van we came in. And since I was the only one who didn't drink I had to drive the van. She refused to get in the van and he refused to get out. Unfortunately, they were mine and another friends ride home. So I had to drive the van and take our one friend home. Then the one who owns the van called me and told me to take the bf someplace else. Well he refused and slammed out of the van and he walked off. So here I was by myself in my friends van with both her and her bf in different areas walking. Sigh so I had to take her van home and park it. I got in my SUV and came home. She didn't want me to come get her and bring her home and she refused to let me get him and bring him back to their house. Sigh So I confess that I had a rough night tonight and I didn't even drink anything lol. Shakes my head.*




Okay, I confess that I laughed while reading this... and I'm sure I'm going to hell for it.  I was not laughing at you or your night... sounds like quite a mess. I was, however, laughing at the irony of not wanting to go to the reunion and look like a third wheel... while in reality the reunion seems to merely be a blip on the radar after all of that junk. 

I'm still glad you went... it shows fortitude.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I just received a very cool proposal. I am a happy man.




There's a time limit on that. Tick tock, big boy.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 15, 2006)

I confess I'm thrilled to be rid of 8 grocery store shopping bags full of clothing I do not wear anymore. They're sitting on my porch awaiting pick-up by a charity org. I am also getting rid of some old pots and pans, Tupperware, and books. Yay for getting rid of shit!

Now if the truck doesn't show up, I'm going to be sadly disappointed.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I confess that I laughed while reading this... and I'm sure I'm going to hell for it.  I was not laughing at you or your night... sounds like quite a mess. I was, however, laughing at the irony of not wanting to go to the reunion and look like a third wheel... while in reality the reunion seems to merely be a blip on the radar after all of that junk.
> 
> I'm still glad you went... it shows fortitude.



*LOL its ok to laugh. I confess this morning I am kind of laughing about it all. >shaking my head< Tonight is part 2 out to another bar. Hopefully, it wont be as eventful lol. HUGS thank you. Take care and be safe. *


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I'm thrilled to be rid of 8 grocery store shopping bags full of clothing I do not wear anymore. They're sitting on my porch awaiting pick-up by a charity org. I am also getting rid of some old pots and pans, Tupperware, and books. Yay for getting rid of shit!
> 
> Now if the truck doesn't show up, I'm going to be sadly disappointed.



*I confess that I really need to do the same here at my house, Laura lol. Though I might have more than 8 shopping bags for clothes lol. I hope the truck shows up.  Take care and be safe, hugs*


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm counting down to something VERY exciting! Yay!


----------



## formerking (Jul 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I'm thrilled to be rid of 8 grocery store shopping bags full of clothing I do not wear anymore. They're sitting on my porch awaiting pick-up by a charity org. I am also getting rid of some old pots and pans, Tupperware, and books. Yay for getting rid of shit!
> 
> Now if the truck doesn't show up, I'm going to be sadly disappointed.



Throwing out stuff is so liberating that some go as far to do this in a ceremony. I used to know someone, a researcher at a U.S. high ranking university, who invited me a few times to an "appliance tossing party" he always held on New Year's eve. Guests were encouraged to bring toasters, TV sets, etc. to throw and smash. He also documented the events on video. Quite bizzare.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

I confess I haven't been nearly as productive (yet!) today as I was planning to be... but I'm heading into a laundry sort right now. We'll see how I do.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2006)

I confess that I was thinking about my shopping excursion at a new LB the other day..and how awesome it would have been to have had a private fashion show in the over-sized dressing rooms..LOL

Any volunteers for the next time


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'm counting down to something VERY exciting! Yay!



*Lucky you  *


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> and i had to throw out my BOB so this is even more crucial.



What sadistic jerk made you do that?


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2006)

i spent $250 on new bras and panties yesterday, fully aware that i have an unpaid $250 gas bill sitting on my kitchen table. 
i am weak.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i spent $250 on new bras and panties yesterday, fully aware that i have an unpaid $250 gas bill sitting on my kitchen table.
> i am weak.



Oh, honey. You're going to fit in here just GREAT. Have you seen the fashion/clothing board yet?


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2006)

haha, yes mam i have. it's pretty much why i registered.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

I confess while doing laundry I accidentally washed a pile of tiny papers (about 36 of them) that I had shoved in my pocket.

Imagine my shock when I popped the dryer open and I was attacked by curly paper bits from hell.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> What sadistic jerk made you do that?


There was an accident involving my BOB and a dead mouse. That is all I have to say.

I confess my fan smells like its going to catch on fire, the undeniable smell of burning plastic. I confess I'm not willing to turn it off because it is my only fan and it is so hot. The ceiling fan just isn't going to cut it.

I hope my apartment doesn't burn down.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I hope my apartment doesn't burn down.



Imagine how hot you'd be then.


(Seriously, turn the fan off... maniac.)


----------



## Tina (Jul 15, 2006)

I confess I'm pissed off. REally fucking pissed.


----------



## ripley (Jul 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> I confess I'm pissed off. REally fucking pissed.




You okay, sweetie?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> I confess I'm pissed off. REally fucking pissed.


OH no..what's the matter chica?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess I think someone doesn't want me to have ice cream. I just bought some Turtle Soup and my belly is upset so I can't eat it..


----------



## Ryan (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess that I haven't posted much in the last couple of weeks because I've been incredibly busy at work. I'm working 10 - 12 hour days during the week, and right now (at 5:53 AM on a Sunday morning) I'm about to go to work for a few hours.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I haven't posted much in the last couple of weeks because I've been incredibly busy at work. I'm working 10 - 12 hour days during the week, and right now (at 5:53 AM on a Sunday morning) I'm about to go to work for a few hours.



Cry me a river.  I just worked an hour over at a job where I gotta lift stuff and look good!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Cry me a river.  I just worked an hour over at a job where I gotta lift stuff and look good!


i confess i heard walmart now stocks plan b at every location (probably old news)--is this true casey?


----------



## Mini (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess that I have burst blood vessels and strap-burn on my right arm and hand because of yesterday's shift. I love stair-carries. LOVE 'EM.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess that I think Tom Petty is just the bee's knees. Also that I'm not sure if that's supposed to be bee's or bees'. Is a singular or plural set of bee knees a stronger statement? Do bees even have knees? 

Whatever. I heart Tom Petty.


----------



## Mini (Jul 16, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4833325909189977624

I confess that words cannot describe how fucked-up this video is. Watch it and see what I mean.


----------



## Esme (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess that I kind of want to see _Pirates 2_... even though I didn't see the first one. I think the advertising is getting to me. 

Must resist the hype.... but Johnny Depp AND Orlando Bloom??? I am human after all!


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm okay now. Yet another asswipe moron has taken something from my website. Over it now, but thank you for asking. :kiss2: 

I confess I really, really do not want to work out. The headache doesn't help anything. Blech.


----------



## Michelle (Jul 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4833325909189977624
> 
> I confess that words cannot describe how fucked-up this video is. Watch it and see what I mean.


 
I just watched it and I'm truly touched. It was very heart-warming, Mini. I cannot understand how you could call it fucked-up. Can you not understand how a man being dressed up as a little girl in a pink dress promotes gender blindness? The music was inspirational and on a par with anything Bach ever wrote. Mini, do you not see the love it inspires? :smitten: I'm all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Mini (Jul 16, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I just watched it and I'm truly touched. It was very heart-warming, Mini. I cannot understand how you could call it fucked-up. Can you not understand how a man being dressed up as a little girl in a pink dress promotes gender blindness? The music was inspirational and on a par with anything Bach ever wrote. Mini, do you not see the love it inspires? :smitten: I'm all warm and fuzzy.



Whatever you're on, double.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> Whatever you're on, double.



And give me some, while you're at it.


----------



## Michelle (Jul 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> Whatever you're on, double.


 
Edy's Chocolate/Chocolate Dibs - they'll do it to you every time.


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2006)

OMG, that is just... horrid.

I never noticed it the first time around. Um, thanks (?) for responding to Mini so I could have the opportunity (?) to see it, too. And since we're confessing, I confess I could only get through about 15 seconds of it before I had to turn it off.


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2006)

Please don't mention the Dibs. Everywhere it's "Dibs, this," and "Dibs, that." 

Michelle has had a corrupting influence with those things and it must stop!!!


----------



## Mini (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess that a coworker with "big plans" for an injury settlement blew 8 of 12 thousand dollars of it on jewellery.

Yes, he is, in fact, an idiot. I fully expect him to blow the remaning 4 grand on hookers and blow.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that a coworker with "big plans" for an injury settlement blew 8 of 12 thousand dollars of it on jewellery.
> 
> Yes, he is, in fact, an idiot. I fully expect him to blow the remaning 4 grand on hookers and blow.



Well. Maybe that's *his* definition of "big plans".


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess that I wish I had $12,000 to spend on hookers and blow. 

I'd probably fit a mortgage payment in there somewhere, too.


----------



## Mini (Jul 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well. Maybe that's *his* definition of "big plans".



No, as far as I can recall he planned to travel and invest. Hence, idiot.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> No, as far as I can recall he planned to travel and invest. Hence, idiot.



He traveled to the jewelry store and invested in jewelry. 

Insufferable snob.


----------



## Mini (Jul 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> He traveled to the jewelry store and invested in jewelry.
> 
> Insufferable snob.



It's only an investment if you plan on reselling it. And trust me, this man's hygiene makes that nigh-impossible, unless you're fond of jewellery that smells like week-old carp in an outhouse.

True story: He once spent a half hour plucking his nose hairs and wiping his fingers on the seat of the van. It was all I could do not to puke.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> True story: He once spent a half hour plucking his nose hairs and wiping his fingers on the seat of the van. It was all I could do not to puke.



He sounds like an old boyfriend of mine.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess that when I wear tank tops I spend far too much time peeking over my left shoulder at my tattoo, 'cause it's just so damn cute.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 16, 2006)

If it weren't hotter than fuck outside, I wouldn't have spent the majority of the weekend inside watching VH1's _I Love The 70s_.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 16, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> If it weren't hotter than fuck outside, I wouldn't have spent the majority of the weekend inside watching VH1's _I Love The 70s_.



*LOL Samantha I did the same thing during the week most of sunday and monday then I think it was tuesday or wed that 1974/75 were on lol *


----------



## Esme (Jul 16, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> If it weren't hotter than fuck outside, I wouldn't have spent the majority of the weekend inside watching VH1's _I Love The 70s_.




I'm just happy to know I'm not the only one who spent an absurd amount of time watching _I Love the 70s: Part Two_ this week.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2006)

Is there any chance that accidentally dumping a pile of dry roasted peanuts between your breasts, complete with the salty remnants, is sexy?

I knew it was a long shot.


----------



## Esme (Jul 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Is there any chance that accidentally dumping a pile of dry roasted peanuts between your breasts, complete with the salty remnants, is sexy?
> 
> I knew it was a long shot.




*takes notes so I can be HOTT too*


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2006)

If the guy has a jones for peanuts _AND_ you then yes, absolutely.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

I confess that sometimes I feel guilty that my dogs answer to their real names AND "Jackass".


----------



## Mini (Jul 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that sometimes I feel guilty that my dogs answer to their real names AND "Jackass".



Brooker responds to "Fucking Idiot," and Kinsey responds to "Dumbass."


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> Brooker responds to "Fucking Idiot," and Kinsey responds to "Dumbass."



Heh. That reminds me, mine answer to "Dumbass" too. And um....when they're being very, very bad and annoying sometimes I tell them I'm going to call the Humane Society and have them send the bus to pick everyone up. 

I really do love my doggies. Really.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Jul 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Is there any chance that accidentally dumping a pile of dry roasted peanuts between your breasts, complete with the salty remnants, is sexy?
> 
> I knew it was a long shot.





AnnMarie, you wouldn't have to use salty peanuts to get me to play with you. 

Your devilish smile is VERY sexy!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

I confess that I did a lot of cleaning in a very dusty room up stairs. The two boys (my wife's cousins) FINALLY have there very own room also. It took a lot of work, in fact. There was so much stuff that we had to go through and place in boxes or assorted containers. The room looks so much better and is now the bedroom for the oldest boy.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I kind of want to see _Pirates 2_... even though I didn't see the first one. I think the advertising is getting to me.
> 
> Must resist the hype.... but Johnny Depp AND Orlando Bloom??? I am human after all!



I've gotta go see it too!

:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I think Tom Petty is just the bee's knees. Also that I'm not sure if that's supposed to be bee's or bees'. Is a singular or plural set of bee knees a stronger statement? Do bees even have knees?
> 
> Whatever. I heart Tom Petty.



Carrie, how about these also: "the cat's whiskers", "the cat's pajamas", "the eel's ankle", "the elephant's instep", "the snake's hip."

Of course, the bee's knees suits Tom Petty quite well, I think.  

Bee's do have knees. They are called tibiae (midsegments of a bee's legs) and thats where their "corbiculae", or pollen-baskets also are.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2006)

IC that I'm actually looking forward into going to work tomorrow.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I'm actually looking forward into going to work tomorrow.



Why? Is it free boobs and ice cream day?


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm back.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Why? Is it free boobs and ice cream day?


b/c god forbid fuzzy not have his titty time.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I'm back.



Welcome back, nerdlinger.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

I confess that I found out my office is legally required to compensate its employees for FULL travel time. Sweet.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I found out my office is legally required to compensate its employees for FULL travel time. Sweet.



That IS sweet. Yay you!


I confess that I think my boss is going to be blown away by the proposal I wrote yesterday. Yay me!


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That IS sweet. Yay you!
> 
> 
> I confess that I think my boss is going to be blown away by the proposal I wrote yesterday. Yay me!




Yay!

and

Yay!

and now both of you can take me to lunch!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yay!
> 
> and
> 
> ...



I'd take you to lunch anyday, Jes. Hope you like chicken-fried steak made by a guy with no teeth and a missing upper lip!


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'd take you to lunch anyday, Jes. Hope you like chicken-fried steak made by a guy with no teeth and a missing upper lip!



Sounds perfectly cromulent, by which I mean that I had to invent a new word to describe exactly how unappealing an idea that is.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Sounds perfectly cromulent, by which I mean that I had to invent a new word to describe exactly how unappealing an idea that is.



Oh, I see how it is! So you're too good to eat food cooked by a lipless, toothless man, especially if he has bad hygiene?


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I see how it is! So you're too good to eat food cooked by a lipless, toothless man, especially if he has bad hygiene?



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Is there any chance that accidentally dumping a pile of dry roasted peanuts between your breasts, complete with the salty remnants, is sexy?
> 
> I knew it was a long shot.



<fine tuning mental image>

I confess that I must answer a resounding YES!


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

I confess that anyone who thinks I'm even remotely attractive yet wonders why I could possibly have such low self-esteem should see pictures of me two years ago. *That* will enlighten you.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

I confess that I have girly-crushes on so many women here, I'm starting to feel kind of slutty. 

But in a good way.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I have girly-crushes on so many women here, I'm starting to feel kind of slutty.
> 
> But in a good way.



Sorry to break it to you, m'dear, but you ARE kind of slutty. 

But in a good way.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

I confess that I very nearly used my Harpy to scratch an itch on the back of my head. I forgot I had just used it to open the case for Syriana.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Sorry to break it to you, m'dear, but you ARE kind of slutty.
> 
> But in a good way.



You are far too young to be making me giggle like a schoolgirl, young man.


----------



## Esme (Jul 17, 2006)

I confess that I was just watching my dog chase his tail and laughing myself silly.  Too cute for words!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 17, 2006)

I confess Epson makes damn fine printers. Not only do I love the quality, but they're able to survive how I treat them. I just discovered I'd knocked a little bow (the mini kind that go on small packages) down the paper slot and the printer had eaten it. I opened her up, picked all the pieces of shredded bow out of the innards, fired it up and it's working again no problem. It's also survived having a dinner fork dropped down there before too although that time it took two days of clunking noises before I realized what the problem was. What a champ.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

I just read a bed-time story to the oldest boy who is sleeping in his brand new bed room for the secnd night. It was a Dr. Seuss story Mr. Brown Can Moo, How About You?

He said that he's scared of werewolves or something that he saw on T.V.?

*shrugs*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 18, 2006)

I confess within two minutes of Ryan's mom talking to me the first time, she's informing me that he called her mommy even during his early school years. I love Ryan's mom so much.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess within two minutes of Ryan's mom talking to me the first time, she's informing me that he called her mommy even during his early school years. I love Ryan's mom so much.


Just wait until those incriminating baby pics show up..lol..I hid all of mine from my mom..HA HA Mom


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh, honey, moms NEVER let you find them all.  She's got poster versions somewhere!


----------



## Mini (Jul 18, 2006)

I confess that life is good.

Why is life good?

Well,

1) I didn't fuck up my coffee this morning;

2) I just got off the phone with a good man and a good friend;

3) I've got a buttload of work coming to me over the next four weeks;

4) I'm going to Wonderland on Sunday;

5) My dad may finally have a good job lined up;

And 6) Kinsey's already doing a bit better. 

Yay!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 18, 2006)

I confess that I need to keep it in my pants since I knocked my wife up again:shocked:


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I confess that I need to keep it in my pants since I knocked my wife up again:shocked:


Congratulations?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Congratulations?




Yes I am happy just in complete and utter shock.....3 kids seems like a handful.

Thank you


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats, Falling Boy!! As a mother of three....it's a very good number, generally speaking. Enjoy it!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 18, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Congrats, Falling Boy!! As a mother of three....it's a very good number, generally speaking. Enjoy it!




Thanks Joy, now I just need to figure out how to make the house bigger.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, honey, moms NEVER let you find them all.  She's got poster versions somewhere!



At my 40th birthday party my mom and sisters gave my then wife to be a life size picture of me as a toddler, standing nekkid on the toilet, drying off after a bath. 

Yes, they do keep them, and yes, they will be used against you!

PS: Did I mention that said picture frequently manages to display itself in the dining room at opportune (to wife's point of view) times?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

Sometimes I think I'm a complete idiot, cleverly masquerading as a smart person.


----------



## Jane (Jul 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Sometimes I think I'm a complete idiot, cleverly masquerading as a smart person.


As long as you are doing it cleverly...what more could you want?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> As long as you are doing it cleverly...what more could you want?



True....did I fool you, at least?


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Yes I am happy just in complete and utter shock.....3 kids seems like a handful.
> 
> Thank you


Shock, eh? 
Well, now, you DO know how babies are made, yes? 
congrats more forcefully this time. Lots of kids share rooms so maybe that'll do it?


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> At my 40th birthday party my mom and sisters gave my then wife to be a life size picture of me as a toddler, standing nekkid on the toilet, drying off after a bath.
> 
> Yes, they do keep them, and yes, they will be used against you!



This reminds me of a framed letter that hangs in a friend's house. It's an oath written by her husband when he was in grade school swearing he'd never, ever get married and why. His dad gave it to them on their wedding day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 18, 2006)

I confess that hearing Mike Rowe say "you're bad... yes you are" gave me spontaneous panty meltdown.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 18, 2006)

oh god mike rowe. yes yes yes please.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

I confess that I'm spoiling for a fight.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm spoiling for a fight.



You want a piece of me????? HuH????????


*bounces back and forth on the balls of her feet*


C'mon, beyatch!!! BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> You want a piece of me????? HuH????????
> 
> 
> *bounces back and forth on the balls of her feet*
> ...



Jesus H., lady, not a _physical_ fight! You're a Boston girl - you'd send me home crying to my mommy.  

We could maybe do each other's hair and have a pillow fight?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Jesus H., lady, not a _physical_ fight! You're a Boston girl - you'd send me home crying to my mommy.
> 
> We could maybe do each other's hair and have a pillow fight?



OH sure!! 

Weeee, girly night!!!


----------



## Mini (Jul 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Sometimes I think I'm a complete idiot, cleverly masquerading as a smart person.



That's me in a nutshell, though I'd rather be smart than a good actor.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2006)

IC you can find anything on the Internet. All you need is a creative mind and fast fingers.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess within two minutes of Ryan's mom talking to me the first time, she's informing me that he called her mommy even during his early school years. I love Ryan's mom so much.



I have a feeling that she _didn't_ say that.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Yes I am happy just in complete and utter shock.....3 kids seems like a handful. Thank you



Congrats, Falling Boy. Yes, three seems like a handful.


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

I confess that I really want a pair of brass knuckles. Goddamn stupid laws.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I have a feeling that she _didn't_ say that.



Here's the story: Ryan said, "Mommy, does it ever seem I'm more than one kid?" I am fairly sure he was under the age of twenty when he said this!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 19, 2006)

I confess I bought ten tubes of toothpaste this evening: Four for my mom, four for Ryan, and two for me. (It was .98 for a 6 oz tube.) I had two coupons for a dollar off two tubes, so my mom's order was going to be pretty low. Unfortunately, the stupid cashier did not understand that, 1) The coupon was off TWO tubes, and 2) even if it was a dollar off one tube, resulting in negative change, if it's a manufacturer's coupon, they have to take it as long as it's not expired. The company reimburses Wal-Mart. I abruptly ended her tirade with, "Look, it's not coming out of your check if I actually am wrong about this. Scan the fucking coupon, and we'll see."

I confess also that I'm pissed the other support manager quit. I feel like I've been spinning my wheels all night and they're after me to kill overtime.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 19, 2006)

I like sex.


This is apropos of nothing, but we just watched Kinsey and... well... it seemed like the right thing to say at the time.  Excellent movie, by the way -- funny, sad, enlightening, interesting, and that Liam Neeson fella's pretty easy on the eyes.


----------



## missaf (Jul 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, honey, moms NEVER let you find them all.  She's got poster versions somewhere!




 I have hidden nekkid baby bootie pics all over the house, in places my son will never look. I am so waiting for the day....


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

I confess that I watched the sublimely cheesy _Big Trouble in Little China_ last night and laughed my fool head off. Again.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Congrats, Falling Boy. Yes, three seems like a handful.




Thank you! Hopefully this one will be a boy so I don't end up with 3 girls!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I like sex.
> 
> 
> This is apropos of nothing, but we just watched Kinsey and... well... it seemed like the right thing to say at the time.  Excellent movie, by the way -- funny, sad, enlightening, interesting, and that Liam Neeson fella's pretty easy on the eyes.


 I saw the previews awhile back, but had forgotten about it. Thanks for reminding me to look out for it! It looks very interesting, to say the least.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 19, 2006)

I confess that Joy will be here in 2 days and my house is not cleaned..my back is majorly killing me and I want to cry.

BUT I also confess that we leave in 3 days for vacation and I'm uber super duper excited about all that jazz.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that Joy will be here in 2 days and my house is not cleaned..my back is majorly killing me and I want to cry.
> 
> BUT I also confess that we leave in 3 days for vacation and I'm uber super duper excited about all that jazz.


 I confess that I hope Misty doesn't worry too much about her house, especially since her back is achin'. I'm sure I'll be so tired and giddy with excitement once I get there that I won't notice what your house looks like.


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

I confess that if all tests in life were as easy as the college admissions test I just aced, I'd be laughin'.

I also confess that I am very pleased. One step closer to not doing shit jobs for the rest of my life.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that if all tests in life were as easy as the college admissions test I just aced, I'd be laughin'.
> 
> I also confess that I am very pleased. One step closer to not doing shit jobs for the rest of my life.


Congrats  don't let anyone fool you..college is not THAT difficult..and Grad school..OMG..so easy..you can do it..I know you are almost as brilliant as I


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that Joy will be here in 2 days and my house is not cleaned..my back is majorly killing me and I want to cry.
> 
> BUT I also confess that we leave in 3 days for vacation and I'm uber super duper excited about all that jazz.



If Joy's anything like me, she'd feel very confused and lost in a clean house.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If Joy's anything like me, she'd feel very confused and lost in a clean house.


I make it sound like some huge pig sty..lol..it's really not as bad as my room was..I just like people who stay with me to at least see it one time clean..LOL

But, I did seriously do something to my back..so it may not get too cleaned..hopefully whatever it is will work out before Friday..


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

I am SO giddy right now, I'm even annoying myself! WOO!  :kiss2:


----------



## ripley (Jul 19, 2006)

I confess that it's taking every single ounce of my willpower not to send an email right now.


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that it's taking every single ounce of my willpower not to send an email right now.



Ooh, to whom, to whom?


----------



## ripley (Jul 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> Ooh, to whom, to whom?




A guy who broke my heart.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> A guy who broke my heart.


OH NO..who is it? I'll kick his ass for ya!


Seriously though..if you to need to vent..I'm just a pm away


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> A guy who broke my heart.



Oh, shit. Sorry.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2006)

But, I never gave you my email, Rip.  

IC that Sir Galahad, Sir Lancelot, and I will leap out of the rabbit, taking the French completely by surprise!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> But, I never gave you my email, Rip.
> 
> IC that Sir Galahad, Sir Lancelot, and I will leap out of the rabbit, taking the French completely by surprise!



You and who?


----------



## Mini (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess that I would *totally* read a comic called "Testiculon: Protector of Vagicity."

I also confess that yes, I am single.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2006)

IC we'll build this large wooden badger...


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Here's the story: Ryan said, "Mommy, does it ever seem I'm more than one kid?" I am fairly sure he was under the age of twenty when he said this!



I was also under the age at which children start kindergarten when I said this!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I was also under the age at which children start kindergarten when I said this!



Uh huh. I quit saying "mommy" when I was like, two. But if you still call her mommy, I'm cool with that.


----------



## jamie (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess that it just occurred to me this morning that I might be able to find Rick Springfield videos on YouTube. Sigh. 

I had a flash forward in my brain to six months from now. I am at home with my laptop perched precariously on one ratty gown covered leg. Justin has left me for a girl with a job and some goal in her life, and I am yelling at the cats to get mommy some more hooch. Then they cut off my DSL and there is nothing left for me but to jump off the roof clutching my tattered copy of Working Class Dog.

I only hope he heres about my sacrifice and dedicates a performance of Honeymoon in Beirut to me. I will miss you all. (They even have Bop Til You Drop!).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess the people of Dims continue to surprise and amaze me! :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that if all tests in life were as easy as the college admissions test I just aced, I'd be laughin'.
> 
> I also confess that I am very pleased. One step closer to not doing shit jobs for the rest of my life.


You should write this all down, for when the tough times come. Remember your motivations. I worry.
Love,
Mom.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess that a couple people I know have recently entered into relationships and that I sincerely hope that they fail. I hope that it's not a crushing failure, but it seems to me like they're denying things about themselves because they think that they're in love.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 20, 2006)

i confess that i forgot to set my alarm last night and ended up sleeping through class (that is seriously unlike me) and now i feel like an absolute failure at life. 
it will pass.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that a couple people I know have recently entered into relationships and that I sincerely hope that they fail. I hope that it's not a crushing failure, but it seems to me like they're denying things about themselves because they think that they're in love.


you should really never wish ill will onto someone..it will come back on you 2-fold.

they're young..let them enjoy their time together..life's about experiencing and learning from those experiences.


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Jamie's got me jamming to Rick Springfield today... and I like it! Thanks Jamie!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess that I just got rep from two people that made me howl with laughter. HOWL, I tell you.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 20, 2006)

that reminds me!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2006)

I think that this is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen, and I confess that I'm worried that I'm never gonna see anything that's better, even though I know that such things exist.

EDIT: Crap, forgot the picture! :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> that reminds me!



AND I just got one that made me squeal in girlish delight. 

Fat knees! 


Blackjack, that picture is incredible.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 20, 2006)

it bums me out that the only time i've ever seen those falls in person, i was on day 6 of the most stressful, horrific 7-day cross country roadtrip EVER, and i narrowly avoided getting into a fistfight with my friend in the parking lot of the visitors center. 
it detracted from the overall experience, to say the least.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> it bums me out that the only time i've ever seen those falls in person, i was on day 6 of the most stressful, horrific 7-day cross country roadtrip EVER, and i narrowly avoided getting into a fistfight with my friend in the parking lot of the visitors center.
> it detracted from the overall experience, to say the least.



Well, I'm planning on heading up there again in the near future, and I need some folks to go with.
(If you'll please excuse my porch-talking.)
...Do I owe Carrie royalties for that?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, I'm planning on heading up there again in the near future, and I need some folks to go with.
> (If you'll please excuse my porch-talking.)
> ...Do I owe Carrie royalties for that?



Porch-talk. Heehee. And you owe me lotsa stuff for tons of things, cuteness. You ABANDONED me for weeks! 


Sniffle.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Porch-talk. Heehee. And you owe me lotsa stuff for tons of things, cuteness. You ABANDONED me for weeks!
> 
> 
> Sniffle.




I'm suddenly afraid.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> it bums me out that the only time i've ever seen those falls in person, i was on day 6 of the most stressful, horrific 7-day cross country roadtrip EVER, and i narrowly avoided getting into a fistfight with my friend in the parking lot of the visitors center.
> it detracted from the overall experience, to say the least.



This reminded me - when my ex and I were moving from California to Maryland, we drove and tried to hit some of the sights on the way. We wanted to see the Grand Canyon, as neither of us ever had, but we were running late on the day we wanted to go. We drove into the park as the sun was setting, and got to a good outlook *just* as it slipped below the canyon walls. All in all, we got to see it in full light for about one minute. It was funny - reminded us of that scene in Vacation at the Grand Canyon, after Chevy Chase steals the money from the register and is in a huge rush to leave.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess that I can't WAIT to get the hell away from my mom for a week..we've definitely overkilled our allowance of together time..she's totally pouting right now because she didn't get the flavor of sno cone she wanted..O.M.G!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess it's uber apparent that one of my exes lurks the Dims Forum when he invites me to Ann Arbor for Indian buffet, after talking with Jes and Esme about indian buffets in Michigan on another thread.

BUT at least he's getting pointers?

Hi there, why not register?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess that all these splendid ideas I'm having are often wasted on account of my cowardice; and when I have confidence, I haven't the means to execute said plans.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess it's uber apparent that one of my exes lurks the Dims Forum when he invites me to Ann Arbor for Indian buffet, after talking with Jes and Esme about indian buffets in Michigan on another thread.
> 
> BUT at least he's getting pointers?
> 
> Hi there, why not register?



Did he offer to feed you to 821 lbs. after seeing you post on the Youtube documentary thread too?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2006)

I confess I started calling my mommy "Mommy" sarcastically while at quite a young age (maybe 6 or 7.) I think it killed both of us.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

IC that I hate flying.

IalsoC that I love long car trips, esp. along old US routes, thru small towns.

(because that's where all the best antique shops are.  )


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Did he offer to feed you to 821 lbs. after seeing you post on the Youtube documentary thread too?



NO, thank god. He definately saw the thighs thread. As did half of the world.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> As did half of the world.


...eep.



i confess that i should have adhered to my 'let's not get too drunk tonight' plan a little more stringently.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

and someone please explain 'porch talk' to me, because i am a fan of colloquialisms. i dated an israeli guy who was all proper and shy, and when i'd sit on his lap in public and talk kinda dirty in his ear (because i knew it would make him blush), he'd be like 'hehehehe, cut it out with the locker talk!" and i thought i was the most precious thing i had ever heard.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess today's the day I get my navel pierced AND get my hootie waxed. I've showered 3x in the past 24 hours (my appt. got bumped up to 1 PM) just to assure my hygiene is good. I am now letting my hootie dry after gently patting it dry with a clean towel. I do NOT want to gross out the hootie waxer.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess the old girl's still got it in her.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn it, Jes. No one wants to hear about how you blew all the Pittsburg Steelers in one night.

On second thought, some of us would. PM me details.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess the old girl's still got it in her.



I confess I want to know the proper way of DEMANDING the back story.


----------



## Mini (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess that Brooker doesn't seem to get the concept of a bed, as is evidenced by him being half-in and half-out of his. It does *not* look comfortable.

Oh, and Kinsey seems to be doing better, which is just fabulous.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that Brooker doesn't seem to get the concept of a bed, as is evidenced by him being half-in and half-out of his. It does *not* look comfortable.
> 
> Oh, and Kinsey seems to be doing better, which is just fabulous.



We spent ridiculously large sums of money on a half-mattress sized dog bed that takes up a whole corner of our bedroom...neither dog will use it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't feel bad, Zand. My 1100 square foot condo has 17 cat beds scattered throughout (claimed chairs, bookcases, tabletops, cardboard boxes I now must leave out because they've been adopted, etc). Seventeen. 

And two cats. Two. _Seventeen_. 

Yes, I'm whipped.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

i confess that there are a couple things which i think might prevent me from ever fully fitting in on this board.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that there are a couple things which i think might prevent me from ever fully fitting in on this board.



Take it back right now or I'll give you noogies and a rear admiral. 

You fit in.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

aww, thanks. for the record i was not fishing, just randomly blurting.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> aww, thanks. for the record i was not fishing, just randomly blurting.



Oh. Well, in that case, yeah, *not* fishing will make you stand out a little here.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess that this situation that I'm in seems to be reaching the breaking point.

I just wish this shit was easier... Or at least would spawn a better story.

EDIT: I'd just like to note that this situation has made me really, _really_ testy as of late. I've been in a wretched mood and I apologize to anyone who I've offended.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh. Well, in that case, yeah, *not* fishing will make you stand out a little here.



snap!
<3


also what the hell is with this 10 character-per-post minimum?? brevity is a virtue to be encouraged, board gods!


----------



## Mini (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess that I'm somewhat proud of my latest blog entry. Don't ask me why. I just am.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I want to know the proper way of DEMANDING the back story.


Well, I'm in Philly, not Pittsburgh, and while I didn't pull a train, if I had, it would've been with a Philly team.

You may PM me for details. They will be very, very raunchy and juicy. You have been forewarned.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess that sometimes I feel like I'm living my own Truman Show. There was a truck accident on the N.E. thruway this morning. A _*tomahawk missile*_ was apparently on board one of the two trucks involved (what was in the other one? toy stuffed bunnies is the only thing that seems appropros) and spilled out on the road (whoops!). We're told it was "just a test missle for training - it wasn't armed... really". 

I also confess that I'm a bit... hmm, there's no other word really - I'm disarmed (heh) that my root canal from this morning has caused me no pain or discomfort whatsoever. Nothing. Not even a blip. I had planned to use this as an opportunity to be cranky and unreasonable all weekend (followed by demanding and insistent at having my every whim catered-to), and now I have to completely re-work my gameplan. Dammit.

Look! rampant willy-nilly overuse of elipsises _AND _parenthesiseseses. Oh, don't you just wanna shoot me. Pfft - like you're reading it anyway. Hah.*raspberry*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 21, 2006)

The hootie waxing was excellent. I did nearly rise off the table when she was doing my lips, and the woman actually smacked my genitals the way you'd slap someone's shoulder when making a joke. Yet, she did a good job. I'll go back.

Belly button piercer was also scary. She actually bruised my stomach from pinching too hard. Owns her own shop and ten kinds of mean. Possibly not liscensed, but clean.

And the belly: 

View attachment IMG_0169.jpg


----------



## ripley (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess I know more about the state of TSL's twat than I do my own.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I had planned to use this as an opportunity to be cranky and unreasonable all weekend (followed by demanding and insistent at having my every whim catered-to)


Why you sneaky opportunist!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2006)

I am 10 kinds of freaking out about things I have to do before I leave here tomorrow, and the minutes are ticking by so loud it's like the blinker scene from _Speed_.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2006)

I am fucking overjoyed at the fact that the second season of _Lost_ comes out, like, 3 weeks before I thought it did.


----------



## Mini (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess that Brooker is drooling on my pillow. Also, he just burped.

Oh well, at least now I have a reason to clean my sheets. Probably should make it more than a bi-yearly event, too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

*looks at TSL's belly picture..*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2006)

I could've sworn that I just saw a thread on the pay-site board that read:

*Jes is workin' it*

and I was Alright!.. er.. damn. Not Jes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I know more about the state of TSL's twat than I do my own.



I confess that's okay, because I have a whole shrine devoted to your hootie!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 22, 2006)

I confess that I love me some girl talk.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 22, 2006)

I confess that seeing Clerks 2 has caused me to finally, completely forgive Kevin for Jersey Girl, and commence to re-love him all over again.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2006)

I confess that I am currently rocking out to KMFDM's "Juke Joint Jezebel [Metropolis Mix]".

In my underwear.

In a place where my neighbors could see if they wanted.

And the most embarassing thing about all of it is that it's from the _Mortal Kombat _soundtrack. Yes, the movie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

I confess my niece makes me really, really tired. I am sure it's easier to dress a rabid wolf than to dress her.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 22, 2006)

This is my random, single confession: my best girlfriend is having weight loss surgery and I have conflicting feelings about it. 

My subconfessions:

I hope it goes wonderfully for her, that the procedure goes well and her recovery smooth without any complications. 

I hate that she feels so unattractive now, no matter what I or anyone else says. I wonder if weight loss is going to change that for her.

I feel like an evil friend sometimes because I get tired of hearing about the surgery. 

I have a tiny fear that like a former good friend of mine who had WLS (then pretty much insisted her husband have it), that she will decide she doesn't want to hang around me (or any fat people) any more. 

I will miss our over-indulging dinners at the Thai and Mexican restaurants. 

I will be jealous of her new, cuter clothes. 

I hope that the weight loss will boost her self esteem enough that she might finally start dating. This girl is rockin' as is and has always had attention from men, but she just can't see it or accept it.

By coincidence, my friend is seeing my former therapist now to help her through her WLS. Lately I've been wondering if I shouldn't go back for therapy to discuss the above with her. 

I love her so much and hope she finds WLS to be the answer she is searching for.

I hope I don't lose my friend through all of this (even literally, from surgery complications).

(I also confess some of my thinking is quite selfish and I may not be the best friend. Just spewing random thoughts about this subject...)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

I hope it goes well for her. It doesn't make you a bad person just because you don't want to hear about it all the time. I don't know how long she's been planning this, but some of the best advice I ever got was that if your life was going through a huge change, like deciding on WLS surgery, take a year before there's any action. I don't know how her health is though... I am sure with good friends like you, your friend will be fine no matter what she does.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 22, 2006)

I am tired ole so tired of being single ​


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't feel bad, Zand. My 1100 square foot condo has 17 cat beds scattered throughout (claimed chairs, bookcases, tabletops, cardboard boxes I now must leave out because they've been adopted, etc). Seventeen.
> 
> And two cats. Two. _Seventeen_.
> 
> Yes, I'm whipped.



I would not even want to guess the number of unofficial cat beds our three have claimed. I think JP has only left the new couch long enough to eat, drink, and use the box, for the last two weeks. I got severely kitty scolded yesterday for closing the kitchen window when the storms were coming. Closing closet doors around here will get the "Kitty look of death" for sure. Can you say "Die human! Die!!"? I knew you could.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 22, 2006)

it has been so unreasonably hot in my apartment (and, you know, the whole city) all week. i've run out of popsicles and placing ice cubes atop my head doesn't really help. they melt too fast. i am pretty miserable, and you can tell the rest of the city is, too. i've been out almost every night, and none of the bars here are air conditioned - everyone is just plastered to their tables, weakly praying for death. 
it makes me feel better about what a wuss i am being about it.
edit: that wasn't 'single', nor was it in the proper 'i confess' format, but whatever! too hot to care.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

I confess I may become a CafePress addict.


----------



## Tina (Jul 22, 2006)

I already am, but my addiction is making products, not buying them. It's fun. 

I confess I've had enough of this bladder infection already.

And TFG, you're not a bad friend; you're human. It shows that you are a good person, and a good friend, in that you have these concerns and are thinking of ways to work through them with your friend.


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I could've sworn that I just saw a thread on the pay-site board that read:
> 
> *Jes is workin' it*
> 
> and I was Alright!.. er.. damn. Not Jes.




whaaaa? I....and this isn't me asking for validation, I just don't think I'm paysite material. The women who post there are not in my league, you know? I'm too kooky to be paysite material. I'm like the chick that's silly and laughs a lot. I don't give a good come hither look to the camera.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jul 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is my random, single confession: my best girlfriend is having weight loss surgery and I have conflicting feelings about it.



I confess my friend has a similar problem, in the reversed situation. My friend is suffering from anorexia really badly, and says that she is trying to gain. 
To be honest I wasn't visiting her for a while, cause I was really tired of the same repeating story every time. While it was obvious she was fooling herself and everyone. Whatever we tried, it had no effect at all. But things got really bad, every kind of glimmering in her eyes was gone, and it looked like now it was too late. Could I have done something to save her? I had left them alone, which was bad. Luckily her husband finally had the guts to force her to eat, and things are going a little better now. The road is long, her mind if far from healthy yet. Being the only friend besides her husband who's left, I've got a second chance to be a friend.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 22, 2006)

i confess i just finished an entire pint of ice cream which i didn't even really want, i just liked holding something that was that cold.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 23, 2006)

I confess I am head over heels over my boyfriend. I <3 him in a big way and hope with all my heart we are living together before the end of the year. He makes me happy in all kinds of ways. We have the kind of love I used to hope for, but kind of figured didn't really happen to most people, certainly not me. I can't wait until we are sharing the same bed on a regular basis. I wonder if things will be as exciting when we are around eachother all the time as they are now when we see eachother once or twice a month?

I also confess I've been drinking tonight, not in a depressing alcoholic kind of binge way, but in a wow, I'm thirsty and this margarita is good and oops.. I drank the whole bottle kind of way. 

I feel kind of silly posting this message, but what the hell.


----------



## ripley (Jul 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I am head over heels over my boyfriend. I <3 him in a big way and hope with all my heart we are living together before the end of the year. He makes me happy in all kinds of ways. We have the kind of love I used to hope for, but kind of figured didn't really happen to most people, certainly not me. I can't wait until we are sharing the same bed on a regular basis. I wonder if things will be as exciting when we are around eachother all the time as they are now when we see eachother once or twice a month?
> 
> I also confess I've been drinking tonight, not in a depressing alcoholic kind of binge way, but in a wow, I'm thirsty and this margarita is good and oops.. I drank the whole bottle kind of way.
> 
> I feel kind of silly posting this message, but what the hell.





How sweet.  Makes me happy knowing that it happens for some!


----------



## ripley (Jul 23, 2006)

Did I kill the thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

What makes you think so?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> Did I kill the thread?



No, sweets, you didn't - Laura's post made me feel the same way.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm pretty skeeved out because it feels like the bullet holes are still there from where I got shot in last night's dream.

(Would make for some nice scars, though.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

If I were you, I'd try to find out if the bullets are there, too...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> If I were you, I'd try to find out if the bullets are there, too...



I confess that I honestly did just check for this.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 23, 2006)

I like pickles and mayo sandwiches sometimes


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2006)

i know i need to eat _some_thing today, but i honestly can't even fathom making anything, and i'm certainly not leaving my apartment to get anything. i seriously hate how this heat has totally immobilized me.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2006)

also i confess that because it is too hot to go anywhere or do anything, i am SO. FUCKING. BORED RIGHT NOW. 
i need a distraction of some sort, asap.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

Maybe *this* could be of help...


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

I confess I like to eat steak sauce on tuna fish.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 23, 2006)

gentle_viewer said:


> I confess I like to eat steak sauce on tuna fish.



I confess that I eat A1 on chicken.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 23, 2006)

I confess that I had a Jes tonight.


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I had a Jes tonight.


now was that the patty melt?


----------



## Mini (Jul 23, 2006)

I confess that I had a horrible dream about putting Brooker to sleep. 

I truly hope that when it's his time he'll die in his sleep. Ugh, now I'm depressed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the urge to buy/rent/timeshare a summer cabin in the woods.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 24, 2006)

ugh. (i confess) i feel incredibly gross and ugly right now. bleh.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi. Have we met?

My name's Mud, and I have a gift for spoiling perfectly good things.


...I just hope she forgives me for fucking it all up.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

I caught a frog that fell from the grasp of such and such person and the other such and such person wasn't very happy about it. It took quite a bit of effort to catch it too. Slippery little booger, it was.

My hands were all icky afterwards.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 24, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Hi. Have we met?
> 
> My name's Mud, and I have a gift for spoiling perfectly good things.
> 
> ...



I also confess that I feel like dirt for making her feel embarassed and all that. So utterly my fault that it's not even funny.

I still want to melt in her arms, though. She's just so _beautiful_ and I really want to at least stay friends with her.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel like punching this SOB that came into my life...but he gets off on such things...so its better to walk away...and punch a wall instead.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess I'm staying home from work today because I feel like the bearly-walking-death. I confess being sick always turns me into a pansy. I want me some Chik'n Noodle Soup and some medicines from the store and someone to do things for me. But that feeling usually passes when I realize I'd have to, like, brush my teeth and hair if someone came over.


----------



## Mini (Jul 24, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I also confess that I feel like dirt for making her feel embarassed and all that. So utterly my fault that it's not even funny.
> 
> I still want to melt in her arms, though. She's just so _beautiful_ and I really want to at least stay friends with her.



I confess that if this ongoing tale wasn't so funny, it'd be heartbreaking.

I know, you're pouring out your heart and soul and shit, but dude, stop with the melodrama.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess that I'm having trouble bringing myself to post in the random compliments thread on account of "compliments" being misspelled. Please, don't berate me - I'm already berating myself. 

I heart Fuzzy, regardless.


----------



## Mini (Jul 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm having trouble bringing myself to post in the random compliments thread on account of "compliments" being misspelled. Please, don't berate me - I'm already berating myself.
> 
> I heart Fuzzy, regardless.



I confess that said typo gave me a little bit of a chuckle, too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess that every time I read something like "I peed my pants", I hear a song in my head... The melody is from a song called "Ring My Bell", I think. You get the rest? 
And the thread title "You can't fix stupid" is somewhat asssociated with the song "You Can't Touch This"...
Don't ask me why...


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> now was that the patty melt?



Yup...without my usually added bacon. As promised.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 24, 2006)

I just issued my first spite rep.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess I hate buying clothes, but I did it. Ugh. I was down to one pair of jeans that fit.


----------



## Mini (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess that I'm waiting for the day that "Caligulugly" enters common usage.

(Def: So ugly that not even Caligula would've fucked it.)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm waiting for the day that "Caligulugly" enters common usage.
> 
> (Def: So ugly that not even Caligula would've fucked it.)




OH DAMN!


----------



## ripley (Jul 24, 2006)

I am seriously contemplating arson.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> I am seriously contemplating arson.


Why?Who?What?:shocked:


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess that I miss him.


----------



## Esme (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess that I am wonderfully, giddily, gloriously happy... and I don't care who knows! :wubu:


----------



## Jane (Jul 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I'm waiting for the day that "Caligulugly" enters common usage.
> 
> (Def: So ugly that not even Caligula would've fucked it.)


Too hard to say.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess that hot weather makes me miserable. 

Weather sucks.


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that said typo gave me a little bit of a chuckle, too.


Right? I keep wanting to post: this red shirt with my black and red and tan patterned capri pants! 

but i thought no one would get it. i was wrong.


----------



## ripley (Jul 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why?Who?What?:shocked:




Two words: new neighbors.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2006)

:doh: I know what you mean...


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 25, 2006)

I confess that for, hell, more than two weeks now, when I see Jes' thread title *Project Runway--who are my peeps?*, I think: *Project Baloney - What is It?* 
(That's 'cos I never watch TV.)


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 25, 2006)

*I confess that I am not aware of enough songs to put on my iPod. 9 gigs used and 45 to go. I think I may die before I fill this thing up. *


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay so, I hate it. I had the fact that he didn't call like, he said he would, and I am letting it affect me *deep deep sigh*​


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that every time I read something like "I peed my pants", I hear a song in my head... The melody is from a song called "Ring My Bell", I think. You get the rest?
> And the thread title "You can't fix stupid" is somewhat asssociated with the song "You Can't Touch This"...
> Don't ask me why...




plz post lyrics tnx!

 

*I couldn't resist!* :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm gettin' the itch again, just like last summer. I'll have enough money for it soon, too... Damn shame that school's starting soon, otherwise I'd go in a heartbeat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> plz post lyrics tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> *I couldn't resist!* :doh:


 Oh, I forgot... :doh:
Don't ask for the lyrics... they're way too weird to be posted here.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 26, 2006)

They warned me that I would hate this job. And you know what? They were right.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

I confess that a potential employer is giving the impression that they really want me. No drop in pay compared to the old job. Lots of earning potential. I applied to them thinking they were another company altogether:doh: and am not to thrilled about the idea of managing their particular type of establishment. But I need employment...


----------



## elle camino (Jul 26, 2006)

i confess that on screwoff days such as today, when i have nothing better to do, i get all dressed up and take pictures of myself that nobody will ever see.


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that for, hell, more than two weeks now, when I see Jes' thread title *Project Runway--who are my peeps?*, I think: *Project Baloney - What is It?*
> (That's 'cos I never watch TV.)


You just wish I had time to tell you all about it, but you know you lost my love with your incessant rude photos and tacky nicknames!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> You just wish I had time to tell you all about it, but you know you lost my love with your incessant rude photos and tacky nicknames!



So is this how our romance ends? Not with a whim or a purr or murmer but with Project Baloney?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2006)

Rats!  I knew that didn't look right. I confess that I have the spelling of a caveman. Ugh! Grr!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2006)

I have no idea who Depeche Mode is.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

I confess that I was up too late last night, and am paying the price today.

Yawn.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> So is this how our romance ends? Not with a whim or a purr or murmer but with Project Baloney?


Who keeps sending me messages and addressing me as ENEMA HEAD? Hmmn? Hint: it ain't me.

*that* is why the romance ended. The sex was good and all, but I won't allow myself to be treated that way. 

Now I have activistfatgirl, anyway, and she feeds me pizza!


----------



## Jane (Jul 27, 2006)

IC I have been too active on the internet.

Now, when I read headlines, I REALLY REALLY want to reply, and am frustrated that I can't.

I.E. the last two days:

"N' Sync member annouces he is gay...." I want to post, "No duh."

"Prince's second wife seeks divorce..." I want to post, "No duh."

Do you sense a theme here?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jul 27, 2006)

I confess that I look down on certain people, especially those of the coffee shop, do-gooder, and healthier-than-thou crowd


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 27, 2006)

I Confess I wish I was on a beach in a barber shirt, blue slacks, a straw hat, sneakers and smoking a cigar while watching the waves crash along the coast and take the time to sing obscure Astred Gilberto Bossa Nova songs, and sip margaritas while carrying a lit cigar in my fingertips.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I mighta screwed something up again, and again, I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 27, 2006)

*My confession: I think people who say they are Bi are completely selfish.*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Who keeps sending me messages and addressing me as ENEMA HEAD? Hmmn? Hint: it ain't me.
> 
> *that* is why the romance ended. The sex was good and all, but I won't allow myself to be treated that way.
> 
> Now I have activistfatgirl, anyway, and she feeds me pizza!



OK, drag all our rank laundry out for all to see. Subject-heading your first pm of the exchange to me "you little fucker" wasn't exactly designed to get the best response out of me, was it? Besides, I thought the whole exchange was um, tongue in cheek.

Yeah, the sex was good.

ActivistFatGirl is super hot and ya can hardly go wrong with pizza. Best of luck to you, Sgt. Jes.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 27, 2006)

i am a sleepy little kitten. must...not...nap.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i am a sleepy little kitten. must...not...nap.



I suggest a coffee IV drip.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I suggest a coffee IV drip.



"_I Can't Believe It's Not Intensive Care!"_


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 27, 2006)

*I confess I enjoy most Reality TV.*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 27, 2006)

I enjoy watching the World Series of Darts. It's way more exciting than Poker, let me tell you!


----------



## Esme (Jul 27, 2006)

I watched "My Fair Brady- The Wedding Episode" this afternoon. God that woman drives me nuts!


----------



## Mini (Jul 27, 2006)

I confess that I hate seeing my mom cry. This shit is *really* starting to bum me out.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I hate seeing my mom cry. This shit is *really* starting to bum me out.



I'm sorry, M. Wish I could do something to help.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 27, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I hate seeing my mom cry. This shit is *really* starting to bum me out.



Sorry there. Things WILL get better eventually. They have to.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 27, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *My confession: I think people who say they are Bi are completely selfish.*



You're right. I'm just a completely selfish human being who cares only about sex. I mean, I've been having it left and right. 

For the record:

I've never cheated in a relationship. I'm the most monogamous person I know.

I haven't had sex in two years. 

As for selfish in other realms? Wanna make a list of volunteer work done? 

I'm not selfish with my personal belongings, my money, my time. Can you say that?


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

I confess that I'm having a hard time sleeping tonight.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You're right. I'm just a completely selfish human being who cares only about sex. I mean, I've been having it left and right.
> 
> For the record:
> 
> ...



Myself, I'm so selfish, I like to chew on baby skulls while switching from partner to partner -- often stealing them from others, just because I can! I have no moral obligation to anyone! I'm a crazy "bi" person! I wreck havoc on families and this great nation!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd try the skull chewing thing, but my niece is the only baby I know, and she's about as pleasant and patient as a rattlesnake. I suspect she's bi.


----------



## Mini (Jul 28, 2006)

I confess that I just slept for 5 straight hours this afternoon. I think coffee's losting its ability to sustain me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 28, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I just slept for 5 straight hours this afternoon. I think coffee's losting its ability to sustain me.



I doubt coffee's losting its ability, but you better check and see if you feel loose!

I confess I've been replaying a conversation in my head where I was terribly turned on.


----------



## Mini (Jul 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I doubt coffee's losting its ability, but you better check and see if you feel loose!



I confess that typos are a good indication that I'm tired. Smartass.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You're right. I'm just a completely selfish human being who cares only about sex. I mean, I've been having it left and right.
> 
> For the record:
> 
> ...



*I seemed to have opened up a can of worms. And I'm sorry to have riled you up Sadeian. It was not my intention to crucify or slap you in the face. 

I just cannot understand where this way of life comes from. Personally, I feel everyone is either heterosexual or homosexual. I don't believe that one can be both. 
My opinion is that so-called bi-sexual people are really homosexual. Yet they play both sides to fit in with society. Americas standards. But that's just my opinion. That's all it is.

Selfish was also taken out of context. I don't look down upon you or think any less of you or anyone for their beliefs. I am no one to judge.
I'm sure you are an amazing person who has accomplished many great things in life. And if I knew you, I'd probably admire you. 
Unfortunately, I may never get that chance now.

I aplogize to anyone else I may have offended. :doh: *


----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I've been replaying a conversation in my head where I was terribly turned on.



Details, please.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2006)

IC that just can't get enough Diet Coke today. *glug glug*


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

I confess I might murderalize the next person who makes a thread with "random" in the title. 

While I'm at it, lay off the quote threads. Say something original for Pete's sake.

/grouch


I blame Carrie. Trouble causer. Everyone wants to jump on her big-ass bandwagon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> I blame Carrie. Trouble causer. Everyone wants to jump on her big-ass bandwagon.


 Big-ass envy?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Details, please.



You know the details, nosy.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I might murderalize the next person who makes a thread with "random" in the title.
> 
> While I'm at it, lay off the quote threads. Say something original for Pete's sake.
> 
> ...




I confess that somebody needs to turn that frown upside down, sunshine! Buck up, little camper! Life is beautiful! Whenever God closes a door, he opens a window! When life gives you lemons, make lemonade! 








Oh, and I confess that Ripley is going to put out a professional hit on me today for this post (and rightly so, I might add).


----------



## Jane (Jul 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that somebody needs to turn that frown upside down, sunshine! Buck up, little camper! Life is beautiful! Whenever God closes a door, he opens a window! When life gives you lemons, make lemonade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If one is walking on Ripley's last nerve at this point, one should remember to use Random in the title of her post.

Geez, Carrie....

:doh:

Plus, my usual quotes in signature.....(damn I forgot the quote thingee and couldn't remember a good one except "Two-twenty, two-twenty one, whatever it takes").


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

I confess that every time I read the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" thread I get more and more confused. 

I further confess that I'm pretty comfortable with not knowing what the heck is going on in the aforementioned thread.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 29, 2006)

I confess I sent an open email to my co-workers expressing some concerns, choosing to do so to support frank discussion and honest communication between people I DEEPLY respect and admire. In response, one of our main people resigned from their post.

I confess I'm not sure I'll be able to not smoke to get through this blow, but the crying helps.


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

I confess that a succumbed to the hype and got my dog a Detroit Tigers' baseball collar. He's so cute!:smitten:


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that a succumbed to the hype and got my dog a Detroit Tigers' baseball collar. He's so cute!:smitten:


*So Esme I gotta know. Were you a closet Tigers fan who just decided to finally come out? Or have you been living the bad times with them? Good luck to them though!*


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought I was over it all. She showed up in a dream last night.

Today I'm gonna go and do something that I should've done a long time ago.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 29, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that a succumbed to the hype and got my dog a Detroit Tigers' baseball collar. He's so cute!:smitten:



At least you've not subjected the dog to the indignity daughter has subjected Puppyzilla to....she had the poor dog's nails painted....bright pink.


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> At least you've not subjected the dog to the indignity daughter has subjected Puppyzilla to....she had the poor dog's nails painted....bright pink.




Nah, he's a boy dog! His nails are natural.  But he looks very handsome in his new collar. 

And YoFlaco... NO. In fact, I'm still waiting for the Tigers to screw things up again. They've been breaking our hearts for DECADES... I'm not ready to trust them yet. Soon, though, I hope!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Jane said:


> If one is walking on Ripley's last nerve at this point, one should remember to use Random in the title of her post.
> 
> Geez, Carrie....
> 
> ...



Jane, I bow to the master. :bow:


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

I confess I'm not so grouchy today.  

I've been having a stressful time lately, and I didn't mean to pick on anyone. Except Carrie.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm not so grouchy today.
> 
> I've been having a stressful time lately, and I didn't mean to pick on anyone. Except Carrie.



*Well Carrie deserves everything she gets. You have permission to pick on her for as long as it takes. *


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Well Carrie deserves everything she gets. You have permission to pick on her for as long as it takes. *




She is a naughty little mynx, isn't she?


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> She is a naughty little mynx, isn't she?



*Actually, she's been very ladylike with me. Naughty little mynx you say? Hmmmmm....... oh Carrie?*


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Actually, she's been very ladylike with me. Naughty little mynx you say? Hmmmmm....... oh Carrie?*


 

I take it back, I take it back!! She's a puritan who only wears ginormous granny panties of white cotton! She's uptight and won't even say the word "sex" in mixed company, even when talking about gender! She thinks BOB is a guy's name! She thinks the g-spot is on a map!


----------



## Jane (Jul 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Jane, I bow to the master. :bow:


Hey, lady, you were just off your game. I didn't want it to become a habit. Plus I wanted you to know the whole world is watching.


----------



## Mini (Jul 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I thought I was over it all. She showed up in a dream last night.
> 
> Today I'm gonna go and do something that I should've done a long time ago.



Eat her heart so she becomes a part of you forever?


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

Mini said:


> Eat her heart so she becomes a part of you forever?




Oh god mini...tea came out my nose almost.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 29, 2006)

_I am so hot that the only way to cool off is if, I sit here in the nude...whew... _


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> _I am so hot that the only way to cool off is if, I sit here in the nude...whew... _



*Pictures NOW!!!!!*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

I confess I look like a total pin-up girl this evening with the tight, dark jeans, red lipstick, and cute little "Surf City" retro shirt. 

Why must I waste this cuteness on work?


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I look like a total pin-up girl this evening with the tight, dark jeans, red lipstick, and cute little "Surf City" retro shirt.
> 
> Why must I waste this cuteness on work?



*Well I would ask you to come model for me. But I'm pretty sure I would get an emphatic "NO!".*


----------



## Mini (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> Oh god mini...tea came out my nose almost.



Glad I could be of service.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 29, 2006)

Mini said:


> Eat her heart so she becomes a part of you forever?



Naaaah. I leave that kind of stuff to Zidane.








I confess that I chickened out of it after my mother pried and pried at me. I ended up second guessing myself, and then spilling the whole story to her.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 29, 2006)

I confess that I'm in a lot of pain....again.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> I blame Carrie. Trouble causer. Everyone wants to jump on her big-ass bandwagon.



I also confess that I don't necessarily want to jump on her big-ass bandwagon. I do, however, want to jump on her big ass.


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I'm in a lot of pain....again.




Flare up again? Or something new?


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I might murderalize the next person who makes a thread with "random" in the title.
> 
> While I'm at it, lay off the quote threads. Say something original for Pete's sake.
> 
> ...


Right? I've never once read or posted in those threads. Ugh.

I'm too busy reading proust


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 30, 2006)

I confess that everytime I think about Burning Man and how I'm not going this year, I sigh like this:

 "Sigh."​


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2006)

!segassem lanimilbus cinataS gnidaerps yltnetrevdani ton m'I erus ekam ot sdrawkcab stsop epyt I semitemoS


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 30, 2006)

Esme said:


> Flare up again? Or something new?



Same ole, same ole...tried going unbandaged yesterday...BIG mistake.


----------



## ripley (Jul 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Right? I've never once read or posted in those threads. Ugh.
> 
> I'm too busy reading proust




Everyone is entitled to be in a bad mood once in awhile.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm hoping _Tsotsi_ lives up to its reputation. I'm about to watch it and I haven't heard anything bad about it yet. 


I'll be back when it's over to tell you folks what I thought.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

Ryan said:


> !segassem lanimilbus cinataS gnidaerps yltnetrevdani ton m'I erus ekam ot sdrawkcab stsop epyt I semitemoS



*hgual live* 

!!!ahahahahaum


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm hoping _Tsotsi_ lives up to its reputation. I'm about to watch it and I haven't heard anything bad about it yet.
> 
> 
> I'll be back when it's over to tell you folks what I thought.



I confess that I cried. The ending was so incredibly moving. Most of the movie was, in fact. I didn't much like the leftover strands- that is, the little untied plot threads- but those were very few and more than forgivable. There's moments of violence, and a couple gross things, so it's not for the overly squeamish. Nevertheless, I highly recommend this film for anyone who enjoys a good drama. 

I also confess that I'm still amazed at how much easier it is for me to get into a non-Hollywood movie than it is for me to get into a major picture. I watched _Firewall_ recently, and although I think that it was a good movie, and very tense, it was still lacking something. A sense of intimacy, I think. The whole thing had this sense of elitism, where the lowliest crew member was still paid better than your average worker.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 30, 2006)

Ryan said:


> !segassem lanimilbus cinataS gnidaerps yltnetrevdani ton m'I erus ekam ot sdrawkcab stsop epyt I semitemoS



I confess it's way too easy to read that, if that tells you how much of a dork I was as a kid.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm rapidly developing a major crush on Mike Rowe, from Dirty Jobs. Soooooo smart and funny. 

Yum.


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> Everyone is entitled to be in a bad mood once in awhile.


totally true. but my point was that i'm no fan of those threads either. doesn't mean they shouldn't be there, but they're like the giant joke forwards from 1988. bor-ing.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 30, 2006)

Both of you hush. I started two of the dumbass "random" threads, and they're both quite popular, if not food for philosophical thought. I don't go around calling threads you started "bor-ing". 

Well, not out loud, anyway. 




OH NO SHE DIN'T. (oh yes, I did)

Seriously, I'm going to line up both of your grumpy butts and spank them repeatedly unless you stop being mean to me and give me candy. Good candy, not ribbon candy. I will, however, settle for virile young men.


----------



## Mini (Jul 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Both of you hush. I started two of the dumbass "random" threads, and they're both quite popular, if not food for philosophical thought. I don't go around calling threads you started "bor-ing".
> 
> Well, not out loud, anyway.
> 
> ...



I forget, am I virile?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> I forget, am I virile?



You are so virile that you have impregnated me telepathically seven times since we met.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Seriously, I'm going to line up both of your grumpy butts and spank them repeatedly unless you stop being mean to me and give me candy. Good candy, not ribbon candy. I will, however, settle for virile young men.



WHAT'S WRONG WITH RIBBON CANDY?


----------



## missaf (Jul 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You are so virile that you have impregnated me telepathically seven times since we met.




:shocked: Damn, that's some awesome sperm.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> WHAT'S WRONG WITH RIBBON CANDY?



Oh, shite. Don't tell me you're a ribbon candy activist, too? You bleeding hearts and your damn "causes".


----------



## ripley (Jul 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Both of you hush. I started two of the dumbass "random" threads, and they're both quite popular, if not food for philosophical thought. I don't go around calling threads you started "bor-ing".
> 
> Well, not out loud, anyway.
> 
> ...


 

I apologize. I'm a big fan of the random confessions thread, but it seemed like the knockoffs were proliferating like mad, and I was having a bad day. Not an excuse, just an explanation. 

I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Mini (Jul 31, 2006)

missaf said:


> :shocked: Damn, that's some awesome sperm.



Not to mention aim.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 31, 2006)

ripley said:


> I apologize. I'm a big fan of the random confessions thread, but it seemed like the knockoffs were proliferating like mad, and I was having a bad day. Not an excuse, just an explanation.
> 
> I'll be quiet now.



Stop apologizing or I'll make virile young men spank you. Mini!!!!! 




(I was trying to be funny with my post and introduce some levity, ripley - I'm sorry if I came off as irate. I'm not at all. )


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, shite. Don't tell me you're a ribbon candy activist, too? You bleeding hearts and your damn "causes".



Carrie, it's ok. I understand that it's hard to keep up with what's right. But I hope you realize that ribbon candy is being oppressed in this country in favor of fancy candies that are more profitable. This is an outrage that must be halted!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2006)

We're cycling thru all the normal "Twenty Questions" type threads, moving then on to whose the best, and who has the best boobs, moving on thru the "Random" post threads, and soon we'll be back the best boobs. 

Remember, No Nipples.


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Both of you hush. I started two of the dumbass "random" threads, and they're both quite popular, if not food for philosophical thought. I don't go around calling threads you started "bor-ing".
> 
> Well, not out loud, anyway.
> 
> ...


oh, i don't think you have any trouble getting your own string of virile young men, now do you? anyway, isn't this a thread about complaints? oh, no. Well, mentally move it there. If you don't, I'll send you 500 copies of that: Why teddy bears are better than men: forward.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 31, 2006)

It's a month until I get to see Ryan!

Yay! Yay! Yay!

But I have so much to do:

Rewax the hootie. 

Know exactly what I'm wearing. 

Iron it.

Pack it.

Make sure my mom's got everything to get in contact with me in case of an emergency.

Make sure work has the same. 

Clear up the blasted pimple on my FACE.

Get better arms and abs before anyone sees me naked. Pronto.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> anyway, isn't this a thread about complaints? oh, no. Well, mentally move it there. If you don't, I'll send you 500 copies of that: Why teddy bears are better than men: forward.



You wouldn't DARE. 

(Besides, I already know why. No STDs.)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Carrie, it's ok. I understand that it's hard to keep up with what's right. But I hope you realize that ribbon candy is being oppressed in this country in favor of fancy candies that are more profitable. This is an outrage that must be halted!



Go to one of your "Free the ribbon candy!" rallies and cry me a river, babe. And then go get me some chocolate.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's a month until I get to see Ryan!
> 
> Yay! Yay! Yay!
> 
> ...




Yay! I'm so excited for both of you. 

P.S. Re. the better arms and abs - you do remember that you guys met on a fat appreciation site, yes?


----------



## Jane (Jul 31, 2006)

Dims Daughter, did you say you're waxing, ironing, and packing your hootie?

OW!!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 31, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yay! I'm so excited for both of you.
> 
> P.S. Re. the better arms and abs - you do remember that you guys met on a fat appreciation site, yes?



This is true. Maybe I should get ready by eating a pint of ice cream? (That's more likely to happen than toned abs.) The arms and abs thing is really for me. And I'm not aiming to lose the ass! Or the legs. Or the boobies!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 31, 2006)

Jane said:


> Dims Daughter, did you say you're waxing, ironing, and packing your hootie?
> 
> OW!!!!!



Well, what do you do with yours, Mommy?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 31, 2006)

Recently whilst out for a meal with my lads & my young friend, Tom, there was an elderly couple in the restaurant who jumped to the wrong conclusion that Tom must be my toyboy lover. My sons picked up on this as the couple tutted rather loudly at anything we did. Being just like their mother, they reacted by winding the couple up: pretending that they had different dads & that they had never met their dads etc etc. Tom then launched a conversation about what we would be getting up to sexually when we got home. Whilst i just loudly asked Tom if he was gonna marry me before the triplets are born !!!!

Needless to say the couple were disgusted & seemed to have all the enjoyment taken out of their meal - whilst we all enjoyed ours all the more for all the laughter we had over their wrong judgement of us. We did apologise to the owners of the restaurant before leaving ... but they thanked us for providing their entertainment lol


----------



## Jane (Jul 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, what do you do with yours, Mommy?


I just carry it along with me...strange how that works.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 31, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Recently whilst out for a meal with my lads & my young friend, Tom, there was an elderly couple in the restaurant who jumped to the wrong conclusion that Tom must be my toyboy lover. My sons picked up on this as the couple tutted rather loudly at anything we did. Being just like their mother, they reacted by winding the couple up: pretending that they had different dads & that they had never met their dads etc etc. Tom then launched a conversation about what we would be getting up to sexually when we got home. Whilst i just loudly asked Tom if he was gonna marry me before the triplets are born !!!!
> 
> Needless to say the couple were disgusted & seemed to have all the enjoyment taken out of their meal - whilst we all enjoyed ours all the more for all the laughter we had over their wrong judgement of us. We did apologise to the owners of the restaurant before leaving ... but they thanked us for providing their entertainment lol



Ah, scaring the old people is always fun.  ​


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2006)

IC that I was honest in the "Do You Own A Gun?" thread. I do want one just in case some sort of societal breakdown occurs.


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

I confess that there's a pretty good chance I won't be doing anything too strenuous today... it's just TOO HOT! 

I'm okay with being a slug, but the heat's another story.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 31, 2006)

I confess I can't sleep because I'm mad that a cashier just let customers walk out the door without paying for merchandise. I swear, the store could burn down around that simian-looking thing and she'd just stand there, her knuckles swinging, scraping the floor, as a pool of drool formed at her feet.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

I confess I am very sleepy. And maybe in my haste over the years I have disregarded how good a coke float truly is. Ah the fleeting days of youth as they zing by in a technicolor blur.


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

IC that I'm kind of sad this evening.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I'm kind of sad this evening.



I can totally dig this, man. I feel all sorts of melancholy tonight.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2006)

i confess that instead of studying i am eating frozen yogurt and listening to three inches of blood.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 31, 2006)

IC that my ex husband still scares me. Especially when he shows up on my doorstep without notice. From Seattle. Making demands. And then "happening" to show up at a store that I'm at a couple of hours later.

Intimidated? Me? Nah...


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 31, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> IC that my ex husband still scares me. Especially when he shows up on my doorstep without notice. From Seattle. Making demands. And then "happening" to show up at a store that I'm at a couple of hours later.
> 
> Intimidated? Me? Nah...



*I really hope you do NOT have any pet rabbits.*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 31, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *I really hope you do NOT have any pet rabbits.*



Um. Funny you should mention that. I have four (had five, but had to euthanize one this week) and part of his reason for coming up was to collect two of them for my teenage daughter. (She moved down to Seattle to live with him, then decided she "had to" have them, and I refused to put them on a plane). 

So yeah, I have rabbits and yeah, they're part of the issue, but it's not the bunny in the pot, Fatal Attraction thing you're thinking of.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that instead of studying i am eating frozen yogurt and listening to three inches of blood.



What are you supposed to be studying?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's a month until I get to see Ryan!
> 
> Yay! Yay! Yay!
> 
> ...



You don't have to worry about your arms, abs, pimples, etc. I have a bit of a gut and I don't go to the gym to work on my arms. Even when I'm in great shape I have a rather tall and lanky build. I'm not planning on getting anything waxed, either. 

You're definitely beautiful, but your personality is the reason I'm attracted to you. :smitten:


----------



## rainyday (Jul 31, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You are so virile that you have impregnated me telepathically seven times since we met.



I dunno. That sounds impressive, but not very satisfying. Care to comment?


----------



## rainyday (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> We're cycling thru all the normal "Twenty Questions" type threads, moving then on to whose the best, and who has the best boobs, moving on thru the "Random" post threads, and soon we'll be back the best boobs.



Elbows, knees, eyebrows. So many other body parts neglected all for the love of boobies.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Elbows, knees, eyebrows. So many other body parts neglected all for the love of boobies.



I agree. I have AMAZING eyebrows I'd love to flaunt.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I agree. I have AMAZING eyebrows I'd love to flaunt.



IC that I have stayed warm many a night fantasizing about said eyebrows.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I have stayed warm many a night fantasizing about said eyebrows.



If only you coulda saw my eyebrows when I read that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2006)

IC that it is my mission in life to get people to laugh when they visit the Dimensions Forums. If I can get a chuckle out of you, then I am compote.


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

IC that I just burned my finger on a toaster WAFFLE.

This night just gets better and better.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> What are you supposed to be studying?


the truman doctrinzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
i finshed, but just barely. it is too pretty out to study.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> the truman doctrinzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> i finshed, but just barely. it is too pretty out to study.



So I assume it's cooled off there?


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2006)

signifigantly! thank god. 
i am now free to be clothed in my own apartment.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> signifigantly! thank god.
> i am now free to be clothed in my own apartment.



...What's the fun in being clothed?


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2006)

...eventually unclothing yourself, i guess.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ...eventually unclothing yourself, i guess.



Or having an attractive someone else unclothe you.

...Dammit, now I feel all lonely.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2006)

there there.

edit: 'there there' doesn't sound nearly as comforting on the internet as it does coming from, say, my grandma.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> there there.
> 
> edit: 'there there' doesn't sound nearly as comforting on the internet as it does coming from, say, my grandma.



Or from Yossarian.

/Obscure as all hell


----------



## Mini (Aug 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Or from Yossarian.
> 
> /Obscure as all hell



Catch 22. Good book.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> Catch 22. Good book.



Damn right! Pretty good movie, too.

IC that I need to re-read that book.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> Catch 22. Good book.


I confess I think I've met Milo Minderbinder, in a few different incarnations.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess I'm going to try to go to bed, even though I'm worried that I'm gonna stick to the sheets and die as expressed in other threads. *crosses her fingers*


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

IC that I'm overjoyed at the page number- that being 42.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm overjoyed at the page number- that being 42.


Umm..."Mostly harmelss?"


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Umm..."Mostly harmelss?"



Don't Panic.:bow:


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Don't Panic.:bow:


Wow.

That was absolutely Prefect.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Wow.
> 
> That was absolutely Prefect.



Ford, even.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess that I like to move it move it
I like to move it move it
I like to move it move it
Ya like to (MOVE IT!)


----------



## ripley (Aug 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I like to move it move it
> I like to move it move it
> I like to move it move it
> Ya like to (MOVE IT!)





That's really funny when read above your signature.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that it is my mission in life to get people to laugh when they visit the Dimensions Forums. If I can get a chuckle out of you, then I am compote.


compote? with berries?

I'd prefer an orgasm, btw. Just sayin'!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2006)

I so totally wanted to unleash hell. What *needed *to be said was no where _near _what's allowable. I had to edit it about 7 times to restrain my comments before hitting enter. 
That woman needs a whoopin' in the worst fucking way.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I so totally wanted to unleash hell. What *needed *to be said was no where _near _what's allowable. I had to edit it about 7 times to restrain my comments before hitting enter.
> That woman needs a whoopin' in the worst fucking way.



And Conrad was just revving up the spanking machine too...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm gonna temporarily become gay, bisexual and a feminist. All in one day. Then I'm gonna put on Birkenstocks, stop shaving my pits and legs, burn my bras, strap her arrogant, bigoted ass to a lazyboy and force her to watch Xena DVDs while I dry hump her leg.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm gonna temporarily become gay, bisexual and a feminist. All in one day. Then I'm gonna put on Birkenstocks, stop shaving my pits and legs, burn my bras, strap her arrogant, bigoted ass to a lazyboy and force her to watch Xena DVDs while I dry hump her leg.



We all have our little hobbies. I don't judge.


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm gonna temporarily become gay, bisexual and a feminist. All in one day. Then I'm gonna put on Birkenstocks, stop shaving my pits and legs, burn my bras, strap her arrogant, bigoted ass to a lazyboy and force her to watch Xena DVDs while I dry hump her leg.




Sam - I feel so turned on right now...... :eat2:


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess that I just downed the Frosty someone left in the freezer.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess that I'm a very excited little monkey!


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess that Lerlene needs to get in touch!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm gonna temporarily become gay, bisexual and a feminist. All in one day. Then I'm gonna put on Birkenstocks, stop shaving my pits and legs, burn my bras, strap her arrogant, bigoted ass to a lazyboy and force her to watch Xena DVDs while I dry hump her leg.





I love you. Be my girlfriend.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm gonna temporarily become gay, bisexual and a feminist. All in one day. Then I'm gonna put on Birkenstocks, stop shaving my pits and legs, burn my bras, strap her arrogant, bigoted ass to a lazyboy and force her to watch Xena DVDs while I dry hump her leg.



You can borrow my "L Word" DVDs if you need 'em. Or "Queer As Folk." Whichever's worse.​


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess that I'm trying to hurry up and post 8 more times so that I can get too 600 posts and grin like a fiend.  ​


----------



## Mini (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess that working for eight hours in 35-degree heat (felt like 55 'cause of the humidity) in an unairconditioned warehouse is just about the worst thing ever. Fuck this stupid job.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that working for eight hours in 35-degree heat (felt like 55 'cause of the humidity) in an unairconditioned warehouse is just about the worst thing ever. Fuck this stupid job.



Exactly. Fuck that stupid job.  




On a different note, I just found an adorable pair of strappy black heels that I'd completely forgotten I had, so now I don't have to buy new shoes that I can't afford to go with my sexy new little black dress (that I also couldn't afford, but bought anyway)! Yay me!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2006)

ugh.
i confess that i'm absolutely terrified about this new boy and what's going to happen with us. just. fucking. terrified.


----------



## Mini (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess that my aversion to masturbation might have something to do with not quite knowing how to do it.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> On a different note, I just found an adorable pair of strappy black heels that I'd completely forgotten I had, so now I don't have to buy new shoes that I can't afford to go with my sexy new little black dress (that I also couldn't afford, but bought anyway)! Yay me!



*I saw a pair of pants I couldn't afford either. Buy them for me Carriekins?  I kid of course. 
And I'm sure you look sexy in all black. So post pictures already!!!!*


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that my aversion to masturbation might have something to do with not quite knowing how to do it.




Call me and have a camera ready.


----------



## Mini (Aug 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ugh.
> i confess that i'm absolutely terrified about this new boy and what's going to happen with us. just. fucking. terrified.



Your head's going to end up in a mason jar in a U-Store-It. 

And then he'll tuck his penis between his legs and dance in front of a mirror. You've got a confident one; he even says he'd fuck himself.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 1, 2006)

I will probably never catch up on all the confessions I missed while I was gone.. VERY depressing.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ugh.
> i confess that i'm absolutely terrified about this new boy and what's going to happen with us. just. fucking. terrified.



I confess that I have the utmost confidence that everything's gonna be just fine.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah, i don't. at all. 
i'm pretty sure i'm in wayyyy over my head and it's going to end incredibly badly. 
i hate the fucking internet. hate! except you, and you, and you. you're cool.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah, i don't. at all.
> i'm pretty sure i'm in wayyyy over my head and it's going to end incredibly badly.
> i hate the fucking internet. hate! except you, and you, and you. you're cool.



*I'm snagging one of those you's.*


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah, i don't. at all.
> i'm pretty sure i'm in wayyyy over my head and it's going to end incredibly badly.
> i hate the fucking internet. hate! except you, and you, and you. you're cool.



Honey. Just be yourself. Trite, but true. Any guy who doesn't see how smart and hot and adorable you are is a jackass. And we don't like jackasses. 

Repeat that 12 times. 

And I'm still waiting on those cupcakes.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2006)

i feel like i should briefly explain, because i just realised that i hate when people are obtuse (seemingly) for attention-getting purposes. 
i've posted on another board for about 3 years now - it's actually the only other board i go to besides this one. anyways, there is a boy, blah blah blah, we really like each other, bleh bleh bleh, you know the drill. but he is in new orleans promoting shows right now, so there's this huge buildup for him getting home and us finally seeing each other in actual life and all that. he's incredibly cool and very sweet and all that, but i feel like he's just like every other guy i've ever dated, as far as the whole fat-girlfriend-acceptance thing. as in: he's alright with it, but he's not necessarily INTO it, or the kind of guy who would seek it out. and that always just sucks and never works out because i end up feeling uncomfortable with myself and yap yap yap. like, he says he doesnt care what size i am, but i know he's never dated anyone even close to my size. and when he says things like he wants to touch my stomach or kiss my legs i am like 'are you sure you want to touch _my_ stomach or _my_ legs?' you know? 
ugh. 
ok i said briefly, didn't i? sorry. 
anyways.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *I saw a pair of pants I couldn't afford either. Buy them for me Carriekins?  *



No, no, no. You've got it all wrong. Boys buy ME pretty things. Right?

Of course right.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> And I'm still waiting on those cupcakes.



Get off those cupcakes, Carrie, you're melting them and we're hungry.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i feel like i should briefly explain, because i just realised that i hate when people are obtuse (seemingly) for attention-getting purposes.
> i've posted on another board for about 3 years now - it's actually the only other board i go to besides this one. anyways, there is a boy, blah blah blah, we really like each other, bleh bleh bleh, you know the drill. but he is in new orleans promoting shows right now, so there's this huge buildup for him getting home and us finally seeing each other in actual life and all that. he's incredibly cool and very sweet and all that, but i feel like he's just like every other guy i've ever dated, as far as the whole fat-girlfriend-acceptance thing. as in: he's alright with it, but he's not necessarily INTO it, or the kind of guy who would seek it out. and that always just sucks and never works out because i end up feeling uncomfortable with myself and yap yap yap. like, he says he doesnt care what size i am, but i know he's never dated anyone even close to my size. and when he says things like he wants to touch my stomach or kiss my legs i am like 'are you sure you want to touch _my_ stomach or _my_ legs?' you know?
> ugh.
> ok i said briefly, didn't i? sorry.
> anyways.



Well, we'll have to just wait and see, won't we? Either way, know that you're cool and if HE has a problem then it's his problem. I hope it ends up good for you tho.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Get off those cupcakes, Carrie, they're melting and we want them.



Only a madman would attempt to separate me from my cupcakes. A madman, I tell you!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> And I'm still waiting on those cupcakes.



You better share when you get them.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Well, we'll have to just wait and see, won't we? Either way, know that you're cool and if HE has a problem then it's his problem. I hope it ends up good for you tho.


thanks.
i am trying to be that casual about it. 
i just occasionally have little icy-exterior meltdowns, and i decided to put one in print. i usually refrain from that kinda thing.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You better share when you get them.



Okay, but only with people of the cute male variety. So you get some.  

Oh, and I share cupcakes with fat girls, too.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i feel like i should briefly explain, because i just realised that i hate when people are obtuse (seemingly) for attention-getting purposes.
> i've posted on another board for about 3 years now - it's actually the only other board i go to besides this one. anyways, there is a boy, blah blah blah, we really like each other, bleh bleh bleh, you know the drill. but he is in new orleans promoting shows right now, so there's this huge buildup for him getting home and us finally seeing each other in actual life and all that. he's incredibly cool and very sweet and all that, but i feel like he's just like every other guy i've ever dated, as far as the whole fat-girlfriend-acceptance thing. as in: he's alright with it, but he's not necessarily INTO it, or the kind of guy who would seek it out. and that always just sucks and never works out because i end up feeling uncomfortable with myself and yap yap yap. like, he says he doesnt care what size i am, but i know he's never dated anyone even close to my size. and when he says things like he wants to touch my stomach or kiss my legs i am like 'are you sure you want to touch _my_ stomach or _my_ legs?' you know?
> ugh.
> ok i said briefly, didn't i? sorry.
> anyways.



* 
Meeting someone from online is always a gamble regardless of underlying factors. You two seem to have great chemistry and feelings for eachother from what you say. I am going to give a total stranger some credit and say he is going to surprise you with kindness. *


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, but only with people of the cute male variety. So you get some.
> 
> Oh, and I share cupcakes with fat girls, too.



*I don't even have to ask. I know you have one set aside for me. :eat2: *


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, but only with people of the cute male variety. So you get some.



Awesome. You can ride that horse to get up here.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *
> Meeting someone from online is always a gamble regardless of underlying factors. *


i am just now realising this. it's the first time (and hopefully the last), for me. hence my 'hate the internet' rant up there. 


YoFlaco said:


> * You two seem to have great chemistry and feelings for eachother from what you say. I am going to give a total stranger some credit and say he is going to surprise you with kindness. *


that is incredibly sweet of you to say. thanks. 


ANYWAYS! strangely enough i really am going to go make cupcakes now. go fig.
i'd seriously mail them off to people, except i tried to mail a pie once and that was an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *I don't even have to ask. I know you have one set aside for me. :eat2: *



Buy me something pretty first.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Buy me something pretty first.



*I did buy you the stars. Remember you said they were too bright?*


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Only a madman would attempt to separate me from my cupcakes. A madman, I tell you!



Call me what you want. I've got my pliers, you'll see. All of us will eat cupcakes, cute or not!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2006)

*buys Carrie a pretty top made of cupcake frosting*


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

I confess that I love this song SO FREAKING MUCH.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAB4Uotyou4&NR

And the movie it's featured in? Still one of the best ever.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I love this song SO FREAKING MUCH.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAB4Uotyou4&NR
> 
> And the movie it's featured in? Still one of the best ever.



*Great song! And one of the greatest movies ever too. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## elle camino (Aug 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I love this song SO FREAKING MUCH.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAB4Uotyou4&NR


ok i watched yours, now you watch mine. i can't stop either. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGRuKbCn09E
i hate the crappy quality of the video but i'll take what i can get when it cames to beth ditto.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ok i watched yours, now you watch mine. i can't stop either.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGRuKbCn09E
> i hate the crappy quality of the video but i'll take what i can get when it cames to beth ditto.



Oh yeah, that's the band that you're the lead singer of.

EDIT: They do have a cool sound, I hafta admit.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 2, 2006)

did i ever tell you the best part of that story? that i've actually met her and talked to her about it, and she says whenever she's in seattle, people actually mistake _her_ for _me_? i'm sorry, i can handle people thinking i'm her, but for one of my absolute icons to be mistaken for me is just...insane.
edit: the good kind of insane.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2006)

elle camino said:


> did i ever tell you the best part of that story? that i've actually met her and talked to her about it, and she says whenever she's in seattle, people actually mistake _her_ for _me_? i'm sorry, i can handle people thinking i'm her, but for one of my absolute icons to be mistaken for me is just...insane.
> edit: the good kind of insane.



You never told me that part of it. That is pretty freakin' crazy.

I also note that she rocks out so freaking awesome, it's unlike anything I've ever seen before.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 2, 2006)

I TOLD YOU!
you should see her live. it's no joke. 
there's a bunch of it on youtube.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2006)

elle camino said:


> I TOLD YOU!
> you should see her live. it's no joke.
> there's a bunch of it on youtube.



I know, that's where I was lookin'. She's amazing.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 2, 2006)

>_>
she also has a several-page spread in 'on our backs' magazine of her naked with her hot girlfriend. 
it's a collecters item.
i have 3 copies. 
<_<


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 2, 2006)

My elderly neighbor just got an eyeful of me in my bikini underwear and tight tank top as I stood at my backdoor yelling at my dog to get off the porch and go into the yard to potty. I only had the screen door open a few inches to stick my face out and yell, but suddenly there he was. Right there. Christ.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 2, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My elderly neighbor just got an eyeful of me in my bikini underwear and tight tank top as I stood at my backdoor yelling at my dog to get off the porch and go into the yard to potty. I only had the screen door open a few inches to stick my face out and yell, but suddenly there he was. Right there. Christ.



IC that I'd be the stalking kind of neighbor who would wait thru days of pouring rain, freezing temperatures, and blistering heat just to see you like that!


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Call me what you want. I've got my pliers, you'll see. All of us will eat cupcakes, cute or not!




I was told there were cupcakes... Where are the cupcakes?? You don't tease fat girls about cupcakes! *cries a little*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess people who try to make themselves smarter then everyone else, bug me. It just smacks of snarkisim, and pretenciousness.


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Buy me something pretty first.


and buy it for her FROM me. That way, you make 2 fat women happy at the same time. Could anything be better? I don't think so.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess "I haven't smoked for 1 week, 1 day and 3 hours, saving 162.88 cigarettes and $28.50."

I confess I'm hopeful this will be the first day I haven't cried. I hope, I hope, I hope! I also confess it's nice to feel proud.


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess "I haven't smoked for 1 week, 1 day and 3 hours, saving 162.88 cigarettes and $28.50."
> 
> I confess I'm hopeful this will be the first day I haven't cried. I hope, I hope, I hope! I also confess it's nice to feel proud.


yay! awesome.
think of it this way: it's so hot already, you don't want to have FIRE next to your body,. Know what I mean?
Plus, non-smokers are more sexier for the gettin-down action. And, with that $28.50 you can buy something nice for yourself (and it won't have to be an iron lung)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> yay! awesome.
> think of it this way: it's so hot already, you don't want to have FIRE next to your body,. Know what I mean?
> Plus, non-smokers are more sexier for the gettin-down action. And, with that $28.50 you can buy something nice for yourself (and it won't have to be an iron lung)



A whole world of dating just opened up! Look everyone, I'm a shiny new "non-smoker". I should change all my online profiles and see if it helps...heh.
And I'll buy some lingerie to up the anty.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> and buy it for her FROM me. That way, you make 2 fat women happy at the same time. Could anything be better? I don't think so.



Oooh, I like that idea! You have pretty things to buy, that's for sure.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> and buy it for her FROM me. That way, you make 2 fat women happy at the same time. Could anything be better? I don't think so.



Me too. I want pretty, shiny, dangly things made by Jes.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess someone just repped me into shiny, lighted can status!

It sorta made my day, but its also weird. How the hell did I do that? You people need to set your standards higher!


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Me too. I want pretty, shiny, dangly things made by Jes.


line forms to the left, mami.
you better believe i scoured pix for Misty's earrings, haha. 
Also, I like Rainy's necklace (I take no credit for that). Neat piece. Jewelry, too.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess someone just repped me into shiny, lighted can status!
> 
> It sorta made my day, but its also weird. How the hell did I do that? You people need to set your standards higher!



Are you kidding? I'm so proud of you for not smoking, of course you get rep! I consider this rep-giving meaningful, as opposed to my usual practice of doling it out to whomever makes me laugh so hard I snort.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

Aw man,
I was feeling all good about my 600 posts when I noticed that *Jes* has like 500 gazillion.
Sigh.
How the F am I supposed to catch up with _that_?!

Thanks for shattering my dreams. ​


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Aw man,
> I was feeling all good about my 600 posts when I noticed that *Jes* has like 500 gazillion.
> Sigh.
> How the F am I supposed to catch up with _that_?!
> ...


Please. It's no achievement to be a chatty cathy--most people hate that about me and it's dogged me my whole life. Quality over quantity anyday.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess that I want to blow something up now.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess that I don't feel well, and I wish I could go home now.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd confess, but I'm enjoying the comfy chair wayyyy too much.


----------



## jamie (Aug 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I don't feel well, and I wish I could go home now.



I confess I hope you feel better soon, sweettart.


----------



## jamie (Aug 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I want to blow something up now.



I confess I totally want to rep you for that and your new avatar, but I wasted it on the zombies.. I will try to remember later.


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess I am shamelessly begging people to help with an excellent charitable cause and if you have $5 you should PM me.  *puppydog eyes*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I don't feel well, and I wish I could go home now.



I wish you could go home too!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I consider this rep-giving meaningful, as opposed to my usual practice of doling it out to whomever makes me laugh so hard I snort.


And if I skip the humor and just wave this handful of pepper under your nose?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I totally want to rep you for that and your new avatar, but I wasted it on the zombies.. I will try to remember later.



I am SO getting (or making) one of those masks. It'll go well with my Number Six pin, I think.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I hope you feel better soon, sweettart.



Thank you, pumpkin! Turns out it was just my allergies flaring up - forgot to take my Allegra this morning. Won't be doing that again. :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And if I skip the humor and just wave this handful of pepper under your nose?



Well, that would be cheating. Do you really want me to rep you for cheating? What kind of example would we be setting? 

Think of the _children_.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 2, 2006)

*I confess that I am just now realizing there is an arrow in the FedEx logo. :doh: *


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *I confess that I am just now realizing there is an arrow in the FedEx logo. :doh: *



I confess I might never have noticed had you not pointed it out.


----------



## Mini (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess that I had my first Quiznos sub today (Honey Mustard Chicken), and it was, truly, an orgasm in my mouth, except I didn't need to get gang-raped for it.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I had my first Quiznos sub today (Honey Mustard Chicken), and it was, truly, an orgasm in my mouth, except I didn't need to get gang-raped for it.



*Congrats on your first Quiznos. I prefer the Classic Italian with Vinaigrette and the Chicken Carbonara*


----------



## Mini (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess that I would really love a pair of the Sama Slams that Colin Farrel sports throughout Miami Vice. Damn poorness.


----------



## Mini (Aug 2, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Congrats on your first Quiznos. I prefer the Classic Italian with Vinaigrette and the Chicken Carbonara*



One of my supervisors had the latter for lunch today. He says that one and the Black Angus something-or-other are the best thing since sex.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess that if I turn the volume up high enough, I can sound just like the lead singer of AFI when I sing along.​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess that I should probably turn off my computer soon...the thunder is getting closer.


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

IC that I'm VERY excited about the earrings I'm ordering from the delightful Ms. Red Velvet's website. Woo hoo!:wubu: 

http://www.persephoneplus.com


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I'm VERY excited about the earrings I'm ordering from the delightful Ms. Red Velvet's website. Woo hoo!:wubu:
> 
> http://www.persephoneplus.com


Wow! Neato site *RedVelvet*!... looking...​


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah, such beauty! Never did I think that there would be something as visually stimulating, nor as viciously moving as that which was just viewed by me. A dream, vivified, this was; seen by my own volition, and I regret it not. Verily, however, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply close by saying that the film _V for Vendetta _is one to be viddied.

(Yes, I watched it again.)


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:
 

> Ah, such beauty! Never did I think that there would be something as visually stimulating, nor as viciously moving as that which was just viewed by me. A dream, vivified, this was; seen by my own volition, and I regret it not. Verily, however, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply close by saying that the film _V for Vendetta _is one to be viddied.
> 
> (Yes, I watched it again.)


Ah.

That 'splains your current avatar.

I was wondering.

I confess that I may change my avatar to something from one of my favourite movies, too!


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess that I have no idea what either &#1488;&#1502;&#1503; or &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; means.

Or sounds like.

It's here.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that I have no idea what either &#1488;&#1502;&#1503; or &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; means.
> 
> Or sounds like.
> 
> It's here.



So... what movie is that from?
I confess that I ain't gotta clue.  ​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

I confess I'm terribly unhappy with things at work and I'm searching for jobs. I just don't know if I have the energy to uproot again and "start over" in a new state. I wish I could see into the future.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> So... what movie is that from?
> I confess that I ain't gotta clue.  ​


Er, I can only assume you're talking about my new avatar.

It's Orson Welles as Harry Lime, from "The Third Man".


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I wish I could see into the future.



Don't be fooled- prescience is more of a curse than a blessing.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Er, I can only assume you're talking about my new avatar.
> 
> It's Orson Welles as Harry Lime, from "The Third Man".



OIC... okie dokie.
So would you recommend me Netflixing that movie?

I confess I use Netflix religiously (there, now I'm not a thread derailer).​


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm terribly unhappy with things at work and I'm searching for jobs. I just don't know if I have the energy to uproot again and "start over" in a new state. I wish I could see into the future.



Be bold! Adventurous! Move to Utah!
Ok, ok I like you, so I take that back. ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Don't be fooled- prescience is more of a curse than a blessing.


Reminds me of the X Files episode that had Peter Boyle.

"Autoerotic asphyxia is a horrible way to die."


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> So would you recommend me Netflixing that movie?​



Absolutely.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Be bold! Adventurous! Move to Utah!
> Ok, ok I like you, so I take that back. ​



Rain, you couldn't live in a less desirable place!  You and Mike move to Miami and hell if we don't have a deal.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Rain, you couldn't live in a less desirable place!  You and Mike move to Miami and hell if we don't have a deal.



Aww, now I'm sad.

I'm not in a desirable place! Sucks to be me...

I ain't movin to Miami - you crazy or sumfin?​


----------



## elle camino (Aug 3, 2006)

i made two peach pies today! they are so pretty.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Reminds me of the X Files episode that had Peter Boyle.
> 
> "Autoerotic asphyxia is a horrible way to die."



Actually, it's echoing the one of the central ideas of Frank Herbert's _Dune Messiah_.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Aww, now I'm sad.
> 
> I'm not in a desirable place! Sucks to be me...
> 
> I ain't movin to Miami - you crazy or sumfin?​




It looks like its possible I might be!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It looks like its possible I might be!



Don't worry, they make a pill for _everything_! 
 ​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I just fell asleep for ten minutes. Work's wearing me out. Agh.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well, that would be cheating. Do you really want me to rep you for cheating? What kind of example would we be setting?
> 
> Think of the _children_.


Hells no. The rep point circle jerks are usually _against_ me, not _including_ me.

I was thinking more of the sneeze jiggle.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Hells no. The rep point circle jerks are usually _against_ me, not _including_ me.
> 
> I was thinking more of the sneeze jiggle.



Next week I will sneeze jiggle for you in person! :smitten:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Next week I will sneeze jiggle for you in person! :smitten:



But do it CUTE! Don't do it where you sneeze where it's half a scream/battle cry (like my mother does) or where boogers fly out your nose and onto unsuspecting folks.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> But do it CUTE! Don't do it where you sneeze where it's half a scream/battle cry (like my mother does) or where boogers fly out your nose and onto unsuspecting folks.



Well, eww. Can you really see my princessy self doing either of those disgusting things?


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Congrats on your first Quiznos. I prefer the Classic Italian with Vinaigrette and the Chicken Carbonara*


who wants to have lunch there with me today (again, no gang raping, please)?


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> who wants to have lunch there with me today (again, no gang raping, please)?



*Well I took the day off from work today and have no plans. But you have to come here. After all,the very first Quiznos was built not too far from me. *


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well, eww. Can you really see my princessy self doing either of those disgusting things?



True! Booger blowing is not princessy.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> True! Booger blowing is not princessy.



*To a man, blowing boogers is more princessy than one would think.  *


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm terribly unhappy with things at work and I'm searching for jobs. I just don't know if I have the energy to uproot again and "start over" in a new state. I wish I could see into the future.




Somehow I think the ability to see the future would invoke overwhelming urges for the fetal position.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2006)

It's times like this that I hate getting morning wood.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm terribly unhappy with things at work and I'm searching for jobs. I just don't know if I have the energy to uproot again and "start over" in a new state. I wish I could see into the future.



Join the club.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Join the club.



I hope the club meets in a tropical location and has rich benefactors, what do ya say, TSL?


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

**Plays "Two Tickets To Paradise" by Eddie Money for the above 2 ladies.* *


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Well I took the day off from work today and have no plans. But you have to come here. After all,the very first Quiznos was built not too far from me. *


How 'bout we meet in the middle, Romeo?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> **Plays "Two Tickets To Paradise" by Eddie Money for the above 2 ladies.* *



I just want you to know, for the record, that us bi-girls will probably be making out with girls and boys during this song.



HeHe


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2006)

I say YAY! But the club actually meets in the freezer at work, where the members downstack frozen pallets and get called up to the front end every ten minutes to soothe an angry customer who wants to return a half-eaten cookie, or Play Station soaked in Mountain Dew, or an already beshat Depends.

Edit: I don't think "beshat" is a word, but I like it.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> How 'bout we meet in the middle, Romeo?



*Tempting. Lemme charge up the iPod really quick. And then... road trip!!!!!*


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Tempting. Lemme charge up the iPod really quick. And then... road trip!!!!!*


i confess: i put out.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> i confess: i put out.


*And I put in. But that itself is a whole other topic.  *


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2006)

Flaco, Jes, I'm sure that people would love to hear about this kind of thing, but please, keep it to PMs.

And then turn it into a story and post it here.


----------



## Donna (Aug 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> It's times like this that I hate getting morning wood.





Blackjack said:


> .... turn it into a story and post it here.



I think you just solved your own problem!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> But do it CUTE! Don't do it where you sneeze where it's half a scream/battle cry (like my mother does) or where boogers fly out your nose and onto unsuspecting folks.


Mom sounds lovely. People make fun of me 'cause when I sneeze, it actually sounds like "ah... chooo!" Like I'm wet-faking it old school.



Carrie said:


> Next week I will sneeze jiggle for you in person!


While I fire my revolver at your feet? Cool!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> While I fire my revolver at your feet? Cool!



Yosemite Sam?


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Mom sounds lovely. People make fun of me 'cause when I sneeze, it actually sounds like "ah... chooo!" Like I'm wet-faking it old school.
> 
> 
> While I fire my revolver at your feet? Cool!


Yosemite Sam!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2006)

Mom is lovely with the sneezing. From ages eight to eighteen, I seriously wondered if she wasn't doing it just to piss me off. Then it turns out my brother has the same damned sneeze. My SIL also thought he was doing it for some weird form of attention. It turns out they just live to make noise. Also, when my mother drinks something cold, she makes this weird exhalation noise. I love the woman, but Christ, that noise drives me up the wall.



Boteroesque Babe said:


> Mom sounds lovely. People make fun of me 'cause when I sneeze, it actually sounds like "ah... chooo!" Like I'm wet-faking it old school.
> 
> 
> While I fire my revolver at your feet? Cool!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2006)

I confess I feel sad.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just want you to know, for the record, that us bi-girls will probably be making out with girls and boys during this song.
> 
> 
> 
> HeHe


 *Buys a ticket for the seat next to AFG and wears her prettiest dress*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> *Buys a ticket for the seat next to AFG and wears her prettiest dress*



Sweet Lord, JoyJoy is back and she's teasing me! I'll not survive!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 3, 2006)

I confess that I don't get nearly as much attention as I think I want.....but get easily overwhelmed when I do.....


Also, I have a velvet obsession. Cannot stop buying fabric. Its bad!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just want you to know, for the record, that us bi-girls will probably be making out with girls and boys during this song.
> 
> 
> 
> HeHe



Us?
Is there a sign-up sheet?
I'm in!  ​


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Also, I have a velvet obsession. Cannot stop buying fabric. Its bad!



*But if it were socially acceptable, would you drape yourself in velvet?*


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *But if it were socially acceptable, would you drape yourself in velvet?*



Feh on socially acceptable. What has society done for us lately?
 

I've been awake too long. I'm getting punchy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I confess I enjoy perusing the paysite board, but reading some of the comments gets excruciating. I don't know how the ladies deal with it! People have no imagination.
:wubu: :shocked: :smitten: :smitten: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *But if it were socially acceptable, would you drape yourself in velvet?*




I do....every single day that is below 80 degrees.

Live in the stuff....

But...there will never be enough....

Or enough silk either...but thats another story.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2006)

Silk is delightful!

I confess the party was good, but OMG, it's a birthday party for a one year old. I stayed for over two hours and it wasn't nearly over.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 3, 2006)

I confess that I'm eating dessert first! Mmm....pudding.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 3, 2006)

Pudding: one of the best inventions ever.

Hi Carrie, you gorgeous, fabulous, amazing creature.


----------



## Mini (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I enjoy perusing the paysite board, but reading some of the comments gets excruciating. I don't know how the ladies deal with it!
> :wubu: :shocked: :smitten: :smitten: :kiss2: :kiss2:



Probably with a healthy mixture of cynicism and mockery.

Hey, I know that's how I'd deal.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> I was told there were cupcakes... Where are the cupcakes?? You don't tease fat girls about cupcakes! *cries a little*



Don't cry, Esme. Carrie melted them by sitting on them for so long. Besides being squashed they might be spoiled, ya know, in this hot summer weather.  Perhaps on another thread there will be cupcakes.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Don't cry, Esme. Carrie melted them by sitting on them for so long. Besides being squashed they might be spoiled, ya know, in this hot summer weather.



I wanna be squashed!


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Don't cry, Esme. Carrie melted them by sitting on them for so long. Besides being squashed they might be spoiled, ya know, in this hot summer weather.  Perhaps on another thread there will be cupcakes.




I know there are cookies on another thread... if you know where to look....:bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I wanna be squashed!



We know. You will be when the time is right. The girls are waiting for the right moment (probably when you're not expecting it.)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> who wants to have lunch there with me today (again, no gang raping, please)?



It's good that you're up front about it, that way there's no misunderstandings. (Man, I'm hungry.)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I enjoy perusing the paysite board, but reading some of the comments gets excruciating. I don't know how the ladies deal with it! People have no imagination.
> :wubu: :shocked: :smitten: :kiss2:



I know. I'm kinda burnt out on writing the comments but I still do it 'cos I appreciate and love what they do. Also keep in mind with the smileys there's no way there NOT to overuse the :smitten: and the :wubu: 'cos they're practically all that's available except for the occasional  ,  ,  or  .

The dynamics between the models and the fans is still something I don't entirely understand (especially the mindset and motivations for the models) despite being pretty close with a few models a while back. 

Edit: I think Mini is right about the cynicism and mockery.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I know. I'm kinda burnt out on writing the comments but I still do it 'cos I appreciate and love what they do. Also keep in mind with the smileys there's no way there NOT to overuse the :smitten: and the :wubu: 'cos they're practically all that's available except for the occasional  ,  ,  or  .



There's an easy way to avoid sounding repetitive:

Use a thesaurus.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Aug 3, 2006)

I do love Vacation!
It's been a couple of years since I had a vacation where I could what I want when I want. I'm taking two weeks straight, tomorrow will be the end of week one.

Thanks for listening.  


One Happy Camper
BigBob10000


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I know. I'm kinda burnt out on writing the comments but I still do it 'cos I appreciate and love what they do. Also keep in mind with the smileys there's no way there NOT to overuse the :smitten: and the :wubu: 'cos they're practically all that's available except for the occasional  ,  ,  or  .
> 
> The dynamics between the models and the fans is still something I don't entirely understand (especially the mindset and motivations for the models) despite being pretty close with a few models a while back.
> 
> Edit: I believe Mini is right about the cynicism and mockery.



I'm not cynical or mocking about my replies (not meaning you accused me, but figured I'd chime in)... I genuinely enjoy the comments, and maybe it's just me... but compliments NEVER get old, a girl always likes to hear a nice word.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 3, 2006)

bigbob10000 said:


> I do love Vacation!
> It's been a couple of years since I had a vacation where I could what I want when I want. I'm taking two weeks straight, tomorrow will be the end of week one.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> ...




Good for you!!! Enjoy week two.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> There's an easy way to avoid sounding repetitive:
> 
> Use a thesaurus.



Nah, that would be cheating. Anyway I must've written THOUSANDS of 'em by now (here and at another board I used to post at) and sometimes the creative ones would get misunderstood as insults or ignored, which is disconcerting.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Nah, that would be cheating. Anyway I must've written THOUSANDS of 'em by now (here and at another board I used to post at) and sometimes the creative ones would get misunderstood as insults or ignored, which is disconcerting.



I'd like to think that if I had a paysite, it'd be the creative and offbeat ones I'd really notice. But I'm not saying that with naked pictures up online. Maybe I'd really just want a "Wow that's HOT :wubu: "


----------



## Mini (Aug 3, 2006)

I confess that I like my dogs more than most people.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> There's an easy way to avoid sounding repetitive:
> 
> Use a thesaurus.



Hmm...

original:

Nice butt, sexy thighs. You're a pretty gal.

Thesaurified:

Gasser haunches, libidinous proximal leg segments. You're a pulchritudinous shrew.

Hehe, no jab intended by the way, I just love screwing around the thesaurus.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm not cynical or mocking about my replies (not meaning you accused me, but figured I'd chime in)... I genuinely enjoy the comments, and maybe it's just me... but compliments NEVER get old, a girl always likes to hear a nice word.



I know it, AM. You never come off that way at all. That's why I try to comment even if I have nothing interesting to say.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'd like to think that if I had a paysite, it'd be the creative and offbeat ones I'd really notice. But I'm not saying that with naked pictures up online. Maybe I'd really just want a "Wow that's HOT :wubu: "



Your post made me hot and wet.  :doh: :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :kiss2:  :bow:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 3, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Pudding: one of the best inventions ever.


At just about the moment that post was made, I was saying this very thing to someone. Strange but true.



mini said:


> I confess that I like my dogs more than most people.


That makes sense. I don't like your dogs at all.

I confess I have a curiously strong desire to throw Santaclear into the pool.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I have a curiously strong desire to throw Santaclear into the pool.



OK, I'll let you. Just this one time though.  Careful not to throw your back out.


----------



## Mini (Aug 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> That makes sense. I don't like your dogs at all.



You don't even know them.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 4, 2006)

It's because I have the cutest dog in the world....

And I am willing to prove it by posting the worst pic of me ever taken.....
View attachment Spaz.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> You don't even know them.



We know YOU, Mini. After a while reading a man's posts you get a sense of what his dogs are like.

And I like them. They seem like very good dogs to me.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2006)

I confess I just made another one of my excruciatingly boring Thesaurusless posts on the Paysite Board again, on Scarlette's thread. And this time I didn't even use the :smitten: , and it was 'cos this thread made me self conscious about it.
 :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> It's because I have the cutest dog in the world....
> 
> And I am willing to prove it by posting the worst pic of me ever taken.....



That IS kind of a lousy pic, RedVelvet. (I love getting the chance to use the word "lousy"!) Both of you look super adorable tho.  :smitten:


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 4, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> That IS kind of a lousy pic, RedVelvet. (I love getting the chance to use the word "lousy"!) Both of you look super adorable tho.  :smitten:



I'm telling you....that is the sweetest little cinnamon stick of a dog, ever.

EVER.

Oddly silent....snuggly..warm...loving.

She weighs a whole 9 pounds, and is 11 years old....see the grey? Poor wee thing, she is getting up there...and I love her madly.


and thanks!


----------



## Jane (Aug 4, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *But if it were socially acceptable, would you drape yourself in velvet?*


Ever felt velvet on your skin? 'Nuff said.


----------



## Esme (Aug 4, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> It's because I have the cutest dog in the world....
> 
> And I am willing to prove it by posting the worst pic of me ever taken.....
> View attachment 8159




I think Miss Cinnamon Stick girl is _adorable_, and you are gorgeous as always.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm telling you....that is the sweetest little cinnamon stick of a dog, ever.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> ...



*Love the dog Red. May she live another healthy 10 years.

This is my little punk. Too bad he belongs to my sister. But I snag him whenever I can.*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 4, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Love the dog Red. May she live another healthy 10 years.
> 
> This is my little punk. Too bad he belongs to my sister. But I snag him whenever I can.*



Ok, you really didn't just do that. NO YOU DIDN'T. You really didn't just post three totally adorable pictures with the cutest mini-dog ever. I'm upset because I respect the women here, and it'll be so sad to see them fight, cry, and fling themselves towards you in response to those pictures.
Me, I have an iron will. Heh. ...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 4, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess I just made another one of my excruciatingly boring Thesaurusless posts on the Paysite Board again, on Scarlette's thread. And this time I didn't even use the :smitten: , and it was 'cos this thread made me self conscious about it.
> :smitten: :kiss2:



Would it made you feel better if I posted a few times over there? I'm sure I couldn't do any better. Or PM me and I'll tell you who really bothers me, and it isn't you! :wubu: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 4, 2006)

I confess that I'm overjoyed at how well my prints came out. I'm planning on selling them.

Some of the photos I'm selling are up on my site, if anyone's curious.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 4, 2006)

I confess I plan on not leaving my house today, all day.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 4, 2006)

I confess that I did not get up until after noon...and went to bed about midnight.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 4, 2006)

I confess I have to give a talk tomorrow, and I really, really, really don't want to, nor have I written the talk. Struggling with my continued not-smoking success and feel decidely panicky and anxiety ridden. I don't know if I can talk about important things like I know everything in front of a group of strangers right now. I hope for natural national disaster instead.
</panic>


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

*Apparently, posting pictures of your dog earns you rep. Perhaps I should abuse the system? Nahhh....

But thank you AFG and TSL.  *


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Aug 4, 2006)

I confess... I am looking for someone to talk to either on Yahoo, AIM, or some media..


----------



## Mini (Aug 4, 2006)

I confess I am totally full of smit for a certain someone.


----------



## ripley (Aug 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess I am totally full of smit for a certain someone.



Tell me right now and I'll rep you and promise to never give you a wedgie.


----------



## Mini (Aug 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> Tell me right now and I'll rep you and promise to never give you a wedgie.



She's not from the board.


----------



## ripley (Aug 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> She's not from the board.





Then you are so getting a wedgie.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> Then you are so getting a wedgie.



*I heard something snap. She must've given you the atomic wedgie.*


----------



## Mini (Aug 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> Then you are so getting a wedgie.



Good thing I'm naked.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2006)

Give'em a swirlee


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess I am totally full of smit for a certain someone.


so awkward when you tell others of our love, dear.

but I, too, am smit. And I shall paddle your bottom with the hand of my love later on!


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

*:doh: You told me I was the love of your life. I see where your allegiances lie Jes.  *


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 5, 2006)

I. am. _freakin'_. out.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 5, 2006)

I just started to compile a "Dance Naked" playlist, for all the songs that I jump around to while in my underwear.

So far, this playlist includes:

"Juke Joint Jezebel" by KMFDM
"Rebel Rebel" by David Bowie
"Stop the Rock" by Apollo 440


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 5, 2006)

I am extremely dorky when I have a crush on some one... Like tripping over my feet and saying stupid things, dorky! :wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 5, 2006)

A. A joint.

B. A shot of whiskey.

C. Ryan holding the joint and and the shot.

D. Sex with the Ryan.

E. A cold Pepsi.

F. More sex with the Ryan.

G. Two Tylenol PM's.

That's what I need. :bow:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

My confession... I'm going to get a beer. It's too damn hot to not have a cold one.


----------



## Mini (Aug 5, 2006)

I confess that I shaved off my goatee again, but this time it was intentional.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 5, 2006)

I confess I have the juiciest little bit of work gossip in the palm of my hands. I should probably be nice, but why???


----------



## Mini (Aug 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I have the juiciest little bit of work gossip in the palm of my hands. I should probably be nice, but why???



Oh, we don't love you because you're nice. Spill the beans, harlot.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay. God, I'm such a gossipy harlot. This dude on Myspace does my job during the day. He's really uptight and smarmy and lazy. However, I did get a kick out of his picture of Betty Boop getting pounded up the butt and being a member of "Sexy Streaming Webcams." Hubba, hubba!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 5, 2006)

I confess I want cute boys to flirt with me RIGHT NOW. And there aren't any around.  

Unless somebody wants to volunteer. I'll take internet flirting. I'm not picky.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 5, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I want cute boys to flirt with me RIGHT NOW. And there aren't any around.
> 
> Unless somebody wants to volunteer. I'll take internet flirting. I'm not picky.




**Puts on Butthead hat*
Huh huh uh.... Hey, baby.
Huh huh, I noticed you have braces. So do
I, huh huh.*


----------



## Jeannie (Aug 5, 2006)

I confess I ate too much fried shrimp for dinner. I feel like I'm never satisfied until I'm miserably full. :shocked: I guess that's two confessions.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 6, 2006)

YoFlaco.....I am going to die of the cuteness of that dog.

GIMMIE....now.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 6, 2006)

I confess that I am spending entirely too much time on these boards. Last night I dreamed that people were giving me rep or taking it away for stuff I was doing in real life.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2006)

I confess that I just got 1...no, two, awesome invitations and i might just be able to make one of them happen! 

and...i confess that last night, i dreamt about iced tea. like, 8 pitchers of iced tea!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> and...i confess that last night, i dreamt about iced tea. like, 8 pitchers of iced tea!



And this morning, your bed was soaking wet, right?


----------



## Donna (Aug 6, 2006)

I confess that I have spent too much money today, both in the mall and through eBay. But it felt damned good,_ almost_ as good as sex.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 6, 2006)

I confess I've had a stellar weekend.

However: I confess I don't think I've ever gotten a sunburn so bad or so painful, and I feel really, really stupid about it, AND worried about after-effects.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 6, 2006)

you poor thing. 
i got one like that a few weeks ago when i went hiking on mt. rainier (higher you get in the atmosphere, the less crap there is to filter between you and the sun. i forgot about that when preparing, to say the least). i'm serious, when i got home my hands were so burned that they were alternately tingly and totally numb. it was horrid. 
i found that adding some lavender and jojoba oil to some water in a spray bottle that i kept in the fridge and doused myself with periodically helped a lot. good luck, pretty lady.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> And this morning, your bed was soaking wet, right?


No, haha. It was this very odd dream. I was at a restaurant with people, but I don't know with whom. I was the only person I saw seated there. The waitstaff came by, and left a pitcher of iced tea, full to the brim, figuring we'd need refills so often it would be easier to leave a pitcher. But they kept bringing them and by the end, we had 8 or so of them on the table, and they were hard up to find space, and were slamming them down, and they kept spraying me rudely with tea.

weird.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 6, 2006)

I confess that I'm starting to remember why I retreated into temporary hermithood in the first place. I feel like I mess everything up.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 6, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm starting to remember why I retreated into temporary hermithood in the first place. I feel like I mess everything up.


You don't!!! From what I know of you..you are freaking awesome and I'd love to be your friend in real life..I think we'd have an awesome time!

Just remember..you're loved and people are rooting for ya! Stay out there..it makes meeting us loads easier!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

I think that I will randomly confess that I am now employed.

FINALLY!

I am currently working at Subway. *ack* Well, it's a job until I can get something else. I haven't worked at a Subway in like 9 years. Things have changed a lot.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess that I just got 1...no, two, awesome invitations and i might just be able to make one of them happen!
> 
> and...i confess that last night, i dreamt about iced tea. like, 8 pitchers of iced tea!



Sweet iced tea? :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that I am spending entirely too much time on these boards. Last night I dreamed that people were giving me rep or taking it away for stuff I was doing in real life.



ROTFLMAO!!!

I think its been a while ago that I had a dream about some of the people here. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2006)

The past 24 hours have been totally orgasm-free for me.

(Much to my displeasure.)


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Sweet iced tea? :eat2:


Nope. I find that too cloying, and with unnecessary sugar. The sharp stuff cuts my thirst like nothing else. Sweet stuff just makes one thirstier.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 7, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Last night I dreamed that people were giving me rep or taking it away for stuff I was doing in real life.


Funny. When I fall asleep, I dream that's NOT happening to me.


----------



## jamie (Aug 7, 2006)

I confess last night I had the worst dream of my entire life. I was petrified. I woke Justin up and made him turn the light on for the next 40 minutes. I spent most of them praying it would go away. I am amzingly non-grumpy today..and so is he, so we may both live.


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

IC I just got home from an entire weekend at my mother's house... and there was no arguing! :shocked: 

I think I'm gonna keep an eye out for four men on horseback... just in case...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 7, 2006)

I confess that I had to listen to some Metallica when I read that last post.

\\m//(..)\\m//


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC I just got home from an entire weekend at my mother's house... and there was no arguing! :shocked:
> 
> I think I'm gonna keep an eye out for four men on horseback... just in case...



 WOW!
I would also listen for the galloping 4 horsemen if that EVER happened with my mom. I would also look for flying pigs, a female president of color (in the US), and a leading actress in a big budget romantic film with rolls. Not roles. ROLLS. On her body.​


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 7, 2006)

I confess that ever since I've been completely over my ex, for some reason I've recently found myself- despite a real desire for a relationship in the near future- finding every possible reason not to be with someone if/when the opportunity presents itself.

I also confess that two nights ago, I had the most gory and violent dream I can ever recall myself having. It was beyond creepy.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2006)

I confess that I'm curious as to where MoMo went to.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 7, 2006)

usually when i get a burrito from the place up the block, i eat half of it and save the other half for dinner or whatever. because they are fucking huge. but today i was slightly more hungry then usual so i ate the whole thing, and oh god i have never been so uncomfortably, miserably full in my life. 
uuuggghh.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm usually a happy single person.

Not today.

<Attempts to put aloe by herself on still bright red sunburn, but this simple action wrinkles the burnt skin and sends waves of pain. Repeat until insane.>

Damn. It.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2006)

I also confess that I haven't had an orgasm in like, 2 days. It's ridiculous for me.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 7, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> \\m//(..)\\m//


 
I confess I'm struggling over whether this is the word *WoW* or a group meeting (read - orgy) of Snow Skis Fetishists Anonymous


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2006)

elle camino said:


> usually when i get a burrito from the place up the block, i eat half of it and save the other half for dinner or whatever. because they are fucking huge. but today i was slightly more hungry then usual so i ate the whole thing, and oh god i have never been so uncomfortably, miserably full in my life.
> uuuggghh.



I hope your tummy feels better. "Miserably full" is a lousy feeling.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess I'm struggling over whether this is the word *WoW* or a group meeting (read - orgy) of Snow Skis Fetishists Anonymous



Hahahahaaaaa!  ​


----------



## ripley (Aug 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess I'm struggling over whether this is the word *WoW* or a group meeting (read - orgy) of Snow Skis Fetishists Anonymous




I thought it was some secret signal of the six-fingered.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess I'm struggling over whether this is the word *WoW* or a group meeting (read - orgy) of Snow Skis Fetishists Anonymous



Oh my, I think I broke something laughing!  Yeah, my little headbanger throwing up the horns was a little off. Glad it was too cause damn that was funny!

_Edited for a silly typo._


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 7, 2006)

I confess that I'm relieved that I got an A in my SPED class this summer. Two of my friends in the class received an A- and a B+ because the class was crazy. It was so intense and I had to write 15+ page papers and take a law exam. Not to mention that this was all done in 4 weeks. For now, I still have my 4.0 gpa and I'm happy about that.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2006)

I confess that earlier, I replaced my vagina with Folger's crystals, and no one noticed.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess that earlier, I replaced my vagina with Folger's crystals, and no one noticed.



Cigarettes and coffee go really well together.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Cigarettes and coffee go really well together.


perzackly.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Cigarettes and coffee go really well together.



"Coffee and cigarettes? That's not a very healthy lunch."


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

IC that I'd really rather not go to the Tigers' game tomorrow, but I probably will anyway... I already have the tickets. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I'd really rather not go to the Tigers' game tomorrow, but I probably will anyway... I already have the tickets. :doh:



I confess you can unload those tickets on me free of charge. That is, I won't charge you for letting me take them!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2006)

IC that I should probably be in bed soon, since I have a shift tomorrow morning at 9:30... But I don't wanna go to bed.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I should probably be in bed soon, since I have a shift tomorrow morning at 9:30... But I don't wanna go to bed.



But, But, it's only 10pm and work is almost 12 hours away still! Why the rush? (I work at 930am too)


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 7, 2006)

I confess that I have no idea what I want out of life.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> But, But, it's only 10pm and work is almost 12 hours away still! Why the rush? (I work at 930am too)



'cause if I don't get to bed soon, I won't until like 2 a.m., and there's no way I'd be able to make an 8:30 wakeup if I go to bed at two in the freaking morning.

It takes me, like, an hour to wake up and get showered and all that. And even then I'm not totally aware of what's going on.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 7, 2006)

I used to have this strange dream about being caught in a train tunnel and a fast approaching train.. only it would happen in slow, slow motion..


----------



## ripley (Aug 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I used to have this strange dream about being caught in a train tunnel and a fast approaching train.. only it would happen in slow, slow motion..




A train and a tunnel...how symbolic.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 8, 2006)

I confess that whenever I read a religious persons beliefs about the "end times" I want to take a bat to their head and get em there just that much faster.


...now where am I, and what am I doing in this handbasket?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 8, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I confess that whenever I read a religious persons beliefs about the "end times" I want to take a bat to their head and get em there just that much faster.
> 
> 
> ...now where am I, and what am I doing in this handbasket?



We're going to Disney World!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 8, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> ...now where am I, and what am I doing in this handbasket?



_
Probably to the same place I am heading for, if you believe what some people say. Aren't we deliciously wicked Red?_


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 8, 2006)

Why do I always have dreams about _him_. It's been years for chrissakes. What more could there be for my mind to work out about him? Shit!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 8, 2006)

I confess Ryan's the sweetest boy in the whole world. He called me on his break just to say hi, before I went to bed!


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

IC that I'm going to the doc's today and I'm kinda scared.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 8, 2006)

I confess I want to kick my kid brother's ass for trying to work things out with his domineering, battle axe of a wife. He grows some stones practically overnight, tosses her and her belongings to the curb, files the divorce papers, then goes and wilts all within the course of a week.:doh:


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 8, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> Probably to the same place I am heading for, if you believe what some people say. Aren't we deliciously wicked Red?_




I say we get a little cottage together next to the Lake of Fire....do you want to be Stockard, or Diane? (I am SO Stockard...even in wardrobe...)


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 8, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I say we get a little cottage together next to the Lake of Fire....do you want to be Stockard, or Diane? (I am SO Stockard...even in wardrobe...)


 
I'll join you both there, if there's room for another evil fat girl!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 8, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'll join you both there, if there's room for another evil fat girl!




Welcome, welcome!....I call dibs on the loft...I need a sewing room.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 8, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Welcome, welcome!....I call dibs on the loft...I need a sewing room.


 I'll set up on the veranda...as long as there's shade and plenty of fresh air. 

Btw..someone spank me. I just made 1,000. woo frickin' hoo.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 8, 2006)

I confess that Red Stripe and Flamin' Hot Cheetos make a delicious snack.

Wait... beer... Cheetos... ahh crap. What have I become?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 8, 2006)

That other post just makes me absolutely sick. And _*angry*_.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I confess that Red Stripe and Flamin' Hot Cheetos make a delicious snack.
> 
> Wait... beer... Cheetos... ahh crap. What have I become?


As long as you don't want cheetahs as a snack... 



:doh:

Who's snacking who, that's the question... :eat1:


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> That other post just makes me absolutely sick. And _*angry*_.



I'm curious as to which post this is.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm curious as to which post this is.



I think it's this:http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=201630#post201630, but I was sorta wondering myself.


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

IC that things didn't go the way I was hoping today, and now I'm a little scared/worried.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 8, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that things didn't go the way I was hoping today, and now I'm a little scared/worried.




quit scaring us sweetpea....let me know whats up, ok?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 8, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I think it's this:http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=201630#post201630, but I was sorta wondering myself.


Yah. That'd be the one.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 8, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that things didn't go the way I was hoping today, and now I'm a little scared/worried.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 8, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that things didn't go the way I was hoping today, and now I'm a little scared/worried.



Hope it's not too bad, Esme.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2006)

IC I had this dream about eating the world's largest marshmellow and when I woke up, my pillow was missing.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 9, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I think it's this:http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=201630#post201630, but I was sorta wondering myself.



Yeah, I'm totally agreeing with the anger and disgust. So much so that I can't really put it into words. But it's something like explosions in my mind, that angry. Or something.

(I'm just waking up. I can't explain properly.)


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 9, 2006)

I confess that I think Joe Lieberman sucks. Way to split the vote, Joe!

Schmuck.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that things didn't go the way I was hoping today, and now I'm a little scared/worried.




{{{{{{{{{{Esme}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2006)

(((((((Red, Sam, Santa, Zan))))

Thanks you guys.:smitten: 

I'm a grumpy-butt today. I've decided I don't do well as a sick person. I've had enough and am ready to be healthy again please. *le sigh*


----------



## elle camino (Aug 9, 2006)

skipping class - yay!
skipping class in order to do a lot of homework and write a huge paper i've been putting off all quarter at the absolute last possible minute - yay?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

I confess I feel like an island sometimes. Got to get back to work at making rafts and drawbridges...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I feel like an island sometimes. Got to get back to work at making rafts and drawbridges...



Feeling isolated ehh?

IC that I am ready for a change in scenery. The wanderlust is hitting me hard.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 9, 2006)

_She_ is in another relationship, it seems.

Oddly enough, I don't feel much about it either way.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Feeling isolated ehh?
> 
> IC that I am ready for a change in scenery. The wanderlust is hitting me hard.




Agreed. It's time for a simple change of pace, a vacation, a different locale. Even for a day. Time to reset the clocks...

To all, Plane ticket offers can be sent via PM.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Agreed. It's time for a simple change of pace, a vacation, a different locale. Even for a day. Time to reset the clocks...
> 
> To all, Plane ticket offers can be sent via PM.



Even with the rising gas costs, I still prefer to drive. I love taking in the changing scenery. The ability to stop at new places with funny names. (Big Bone Lick and Grampa's Cheese Barn spring to mind)

And since this is confession thread. IC that I think road trip hotel sex is worth any extra costs and time spent driving.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Even with the rising gas costs, I still prefer to drive. I love taking in the changing scenery. The ability to stop at new places with funny names. (Big Bone Lick and Grampa's Cheese Barn spring to mind)
> 
> And since this is confession thread. IC that I think road trip hotel sex is worth any extra costs and time spent driving.



Agreed x2. (the anonymity!)


----------



## Egbert Souse (Aug 9, 2006)

Two years ago, i could take my cell phone or leave it at home and it wouldn't make much of a difference.

Today i accidentally left it at home for the first time in a year or so and it damn near trainwrecked my life.
This thing's as bad as the internets.

I confess that i wish my parents woulda met thirty years earlier.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 9, 2006)

PAPER'S DONE, PAPER'S DONE, THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, MY PAPER IS DONE. 

i should celebrate by actually eating something. hmm.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

elle camino said:


> PAPER'S DONE, PAPER'S DONE, THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, MY PAPER IS DONE.
> 
> i should celebrate by actually eating something. hmm.



YAY! CHEERS! Good job elle camino!

And another confession: I like the lounge the best of all in Dims. I don't want to push people off cliffs here. Usually.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks, ladybug.

and i like the lounge too. in general, i'm a lounger.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

I confess I'm trying to get to 800 in one sitting.​


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 9, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I confess I'm trying to get to 800 in one sitting.​



POUNDS? Dear lord woman, I wish you good luck.

(Yes, I know you mean posts.)


----------



## elle camino (Aug 9, 2006)

hahaha YOU BEAT ME.
why don't we have an emoticon that's obstinately shaking it's fist?


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

I KNEW you guys wouldn't let me down. ​


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Feeling isolated ehh?
> 
> IC that I am ready for a change in scenery. The wanderlust is hitting me hard.


i've decided that you and me is gettin' hitched, so you's comin' out here, boy!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> i've decided that you and me is gettin' hitched, so you's comin' out here, boy!



<.<
>.>

But you don't live in Utah and I'm not Mormon.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 10, 2006)

I love places with funny names. There's a dry part of Rockport, MA called Bearskin Neck, which I totally love. http://profiles.yahoo.com/mzsweetspot has a photo from one of the little tourist stores there. Of course, there are better ones, but I always liked that the best! :wubu: I love when people not from around here mispronounce some of the Native American river and town names... Hahaaa... Oh cripes, it's the greatest. .."Uh, Excuse me. Can you tell me where Massapawombat and Pickupachipmunk are? We've been driving for hours." HAHA



sirumberto said:


> Even with the rising gas costs, I still prefer to drive. I love taking in the changing scenery. The ability to stop at new places with funny names. (Big Bone Lick and Grampa's Cheese Barn spring to mind)
> 
> And since this is confession thread. IC that I think road trip hotel sex is worth any extra costs and time spent driving.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 10, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I love places with funny names. There's a dry part of Rockport, MA called Bearskin Neck, which I totally love. http://profiles.yahoo.com/mzsweetspot has a photo from one of the little tourist stores there. Of course, there are better ones, but I always liked that the best! :wubu: I love when people not from around here mispronounce some of the Native American river and town names... Hahaaa... Oh cripes, it's the greatest. .."Uh, Excuse me. Can you tell me where Massapawombat and Pickupachipmunk are? We've been driving for hours." HAHA


Having lived in OK and KS much of my life, where there are names such as Pottawatomie and Lottawatah, I feel you. 

Then, of course, there's Toad Suck.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I confess I'm trying to get to 800 in one sitting.​



Kegel's? :shocked:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 10, 2006)

LMAO!!!!  Haha, Joy. That sign made me laugh so hard! Don't tell me the older kids in your neighborhood never tried to coerce you into licking toads when you were little. NO, i never did!!! I thought about it, though LOL. :eat2: LOL j/k! 

Wow! what a coinkeedink; my friend sent me a pic of a tree frog.This is kind of bizarre that I'd be reading toads and seeing frogs in my inbox simultaneously lol. 

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7681/frogszp8.png



JoyJoy said:


> Having lived in OK and KS much of my life, where there are names such as Pottawatomie and Lottawatah, I feel you.
> 
> Then, of course, there's Toad Suck.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Kegel's? :shocked:



Yep. They're the exercises using the "squeezie" muscles on your pelvic floor, the muscles the help you stop your urine flow. Doing them can enhance *cough cough* sexual fun and help prevent future incontinence. 

My confession? I'm freezing my ass off. Last I looked, it was still August. So why is my heat on??? It's pouring down rain outside and I'm bundled into sweaters and thick socks. Hard to believe a week ago I was in Portland, basking in the sun and heat.


----------



## Jane (Aug 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Having lived in OK and KS much of my life, where there are names such as Pottawatomie and Lottawatah, I feel you.
> 
> Then, of course, there's Toad Suck.


And Panki Bok, Hochatown, North Pole, Moon, America....that's just in my old neck of the woods.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yep. They're the exercises using the "squeezie" muscles on your pelvic floor, the muscles the help you stop your urine flow. Doing them can enhance *cough cough* sexual fun and help prevent future incontinence.
> 
> My confession? I'm freezing my ass off. Last I looked, it was still August. So why is my heat on??? It's pouring down rain outside and I'm bundled into sweaters and thick socks. Hard to believe a week ago I was in Portland, basking in the sun and heat.



Heh, I know what they are, I was doing them when I posted  wondering if rainahblue was when she mentioned 800 in one sitting.

This reminds me why I don't ever want to live in Alaska! But I hope to visit!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 10, 2006)

I just popped one hell of a blackhead. Not as bad as Mom's cat's zits though. His are super long and stink like catfood.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just popped one hell of a blackhead. Not as bad as Mom's cat's zits though. His are super long and stink like catfood.


 I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I just threw up a little in my mouth.



His are pretty gross. He's hairless and gets blackheads all over his tail and chin. On his chin, they're three inches long when you pop them and alternate between grayish black and pale yellow. (Think sickly zebra stripes with sections about a fourth of an inch long.) And it all smells like Fancy Feast Chicken. To boot, Ryan says he wants to pop the cat.

Edit: On his tail, they're just black and stubbly. They come off very easily though and are very shallow. Great for pore strips. His strips look like pepper was sprinkled all over them, but my parents hate when I put strips on him.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> His are pretty gross. He's hairless and gets blackheads all over his tail and chin. On his chin, they're three inches long when you pop them and alternate between grayish black and pale yellow. (Think sickly zebra stripes with sections about a fourth of an inch long.) And it all smells like Fancy Feast Chicken. To boot, Ryan says he wants to pop the cat.
> 
> Edit: On his tail, they're just black and stubbly. They come off very easily though and are very shallow. Great for pore strips. His strips look like pepper was sprinkled all over them, but my parents hate when I put strips on him.




I am really furious that I read this....its now in my head.

You owe me. Big time.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 10, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I am really furious that I read this....its now in my head.
> 
> You owe me. Big time.



How about I pay you back by sending you your very own zitty kitty? He also gets icky brown stuff under his pits when he doesn't get his bath every other day.

Edit: He's a gross cat in MANY ways. His ears are also always full of crud and he has black, rotting, oily teeth. He's not really a pretty cat, but he's nice.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> How about I pay you back by sending you your very own zitty kitty? He also gets icky brown stuff under his pits when he doesn't get his bath every other day.
> 
> Edit: He's a gross cat in MANY ways. His ears are also always full of crud and he has black, rotting, oily teeth. He's not really a pretty cat, but he's nice.




Dogs...rule.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 10, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Dogs...rule.



But Bunny (the cat in question) is very loving! You should see him rub his oily head all over my mom! And he's a snuggler! Just look at what a sweetie he is:


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> But Bunny (the cat in question) is very loving! You should see him rub his oily head all over my mom! And he's a snuggler! Just look at what a sweetie he is:




Your cat is so frightening....the link broke...

(tee hee..)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 10, 2006)

You'll love this 'un, Red! My brother and SIL have the same type of cat. (His acne is less severe!!!) 

Here's a pic of Orlach and Bunny in the tub and a pic of my brother holding the kitty Orlach! 

View attachment 3472re2.jpg


View attachment a018re2.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You'll love this 'un, Red! My brother and SIL have the same type of cat. (His acne is less severe!!!)
> 
> Here's a pic of Orlach and Bunny in the tub and a pic of my brother holding the kitty Orlach!





Ok...they are cute...definitely. Cute. I totally get it. Cuuuuuuute, even for non-dogs.

But if you talk....erp....skin conditions.... again, you evil thing...someone is gonna get hurt.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2006)

i confess i saw my masai warrior in shinguards again and he looked right through me even when i tried to stare. this leads me to think he was actually heckling me last time he saw me.


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm Uber-moody tonight, but I have a valid excuse. Yay for excuses.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm ultra-stuffed tonight, and I don't have an excuse.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 11, 2006)

Tomorrow I am quitting the new job that I started this week. I got an offer from another employer today and it's an all around better offer.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'm Uber-moody tonight, but I have a valid excuse. Yay for excuses.



Ok, I've put the clues together finally. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 11, 2006)

i confess that instead of sleeping i am reliving my youth via jimmy eat world videos on youtube. 
also i confess that i don't care how dorky it is, sweetness still makes my little heart so happy.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that instead of sleeping i am reliving my youth via jimmy eat world videos on youtube.
> also i confess that i don't care how dorky it is, sweetness still makes my little heart so happy.



They were always a bit too upbeat for me back in the day. I think I like them a bit better these days though.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 11, 2006)

they're just pure teenage nostalgia, for me. sweetness is one of those songs that brings back so many memories it literally knocks the wind out of me sometimes. like yelling "SALT SWEAT, SUGAR ON THE ASPHALT' with like 18,000 other kids at big summertype radio festivals when i was 17. good times.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel remarkably at peace with the world. Not even creepy mannequins are spooking me. It's amazing.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

elle camino said:


> they're just pure teenage nostalgia, for me. sweetness is one of those songs that brings back so many memories it literally knocks the wind out of me sometimes.



I don't have many songs like that I guess. I have one though, and this little chat reminded me of it. Thanks. (That's a sincere thanks too.  )

It's a dorky little song that's a long was away from my normal tastes in music, but it just has so many emotions wrapped around it that I can't help but dust it off sometimes and listen to it.

Since we're confessing here, it's "The Closest Thing" by The Juliana Theory. Pretty different from the angry rock I was normally listening to at the time.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that for the past couple of days I was feeling good about myself, dare I say it, _hot_, and with one comment I was instantly back to where I was before, feeling craptastic, and sobbing a good part of the day. Dammit.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 11, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that for the past couple of days I was feeling good about myself, dare I say it, _hot_, and with one comment I was instantly back to where I was before, feeling craptastic, and sobbing a good part of the day. Dammit.



I honestly don't see why. You're a very beautiful woman, and there's no reason to feel bad, unless you have like a rotten fetus twin growing out of your head. Then feel bad.


----------



## ripley (Aug 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> there's no reason to feel bad, unless you have like a rotten fetus twin growing out of your head. Then feel bad.




Oh sure, pick on _me_!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> Oh sure, pick on _me_!



On you, even a rotting fetus twin would look beautiful. :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that for the past couple of days I was feeling good about myself, dare I say it, _hot_, and with one comment I was instantly back to where I was before, feeling craptastic, and sobbing a good part of the day. Dammit.


Let's turn that around, shall we, because you, Ren Woman, are one hot, hot piece of ass. 

Who is with me on this one?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Let's turn that around, shall we, because you, Ren Woman, are one hot, hot piece of ass.
> 
> Who is with me on this one?



I'm not a big fan of her, but only because my quota of incredibly attractive and super smart women on dimensions is already maxed. Y'all keep coming out of the woodwork!

No seriously, ren woman, I hope the next couple of days are a turn around. Put on a corset and take some pictures!


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Aug 11, 2006)

I have the biggest crush on this guy, and I don't know if I should tell him, or not *sigh* ​​


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 11, 2006)

IC that I just watched _Mulholland Dr._- no, not for the lesbian sex scene- and I'm totally confused by the stuff that happened in the last half hour of it. Can anyone here maybe explain some of it to me?


----------



## Esme (Aug 11, 2006)

IC that my mom's coming this weekend while I recuperate and I'm looking forward to letting her do the cooking.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 11, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> My confession? I'm freezing my ass off. Last I looked, it was still August. So why is my heat on??? It's pouring down rain outside and I'm bundled into sweaters and thick socks. Hard to believe a week ago I was in Portland, basking in the sun and heat.



Very easily remedied. Seventies today, 82 tomorrow, several flights available daily. 

I confess that when I was in the hospital a giant clown in full regalia suddenly stuck his head around the door of my room while I was having an IM conversation with someone. I don't have a clown phobia at all, but he really startled me and for some reason now I keep thinking of him and it creeps me out. Poor guy. He was just there to spread good cheer. I wonder how people who actually DO have clown phobias cope when he pops into their room.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 11, 2006)

IC I do have a Clown phobia! I also confess I'm sorry you were in the hospital Rainy, I hope your feeling better and the infection is on the way OUT.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Very easily remedied. Seventies today, 82 tomorrow, several flights available daily.
> 
> I confess that when I was in the hospital a giant clown in full regalia suddenly stuck his head around the door of my room while I was having an IM conversation with someone. I don't have a clown phobia at all, but he really startled me and for some reason now I keep thinking of him and it creeps me out. Poor guy. He was just there to spread good cheer. I wonder how people who actually DO have clown phobias cope when he pops into their room.



"Kill it, you've got to kill it!"

I like clowns, but I have a friend who'd probably start throwing stuff.

Edit: Oh, right, the confession. I'm an oreo junkie.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 11, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> IC I do have a Clown phobia! I also confess I'm sorry you were in the hospital Rainy, I hope your feeling better and the infection is on the way OUT.


Thanks, Toots. Cipro is riding its ass out of town and making it beat a retreat.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> No seriously, ren woman, I hope the next couple of days are a turn around. Put on a corset and take some pictures!


Done and done. Pics to be posted when I get back from Pennsic week after next.

I really wasn't fishing for compliments, but thanks anyway. I knew there was a reason I was hanging around here.


----------



## ripley (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that the weather has been phenomenal lately. Mid-seventies during the day, mid-forties at night. Soft little breeze, and the cool nights are keeping the bugs down... 


:wubu:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 11, 2006)

IC I want to live where Ripley lives! I don't suppose you're willing to trade for 90s and 100s with high humidity?


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that the weather has been phenomenal lately. Mid-seventies during the day, mid-forties at night. Soft little breeze, and the cool nights are keeping the bugs down...
> 
> 
> :wubu:


 I confess that I hate you. Really. Not.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks, Toots. Cipro is riding its ass out of town and making it beat a retreat.



IC Cipro is great and has been one of my close personal friends. glad to hear it's kicking ass. Augmentin is also a helluva ass kicker, just FYI.


----------



## ripley (Aug 11, 2006)

We don't need to trade, Valentine, you can just come with! 

And  to you, grouchyJoybone. 





P.S. Valentine...you might want to keep your house, the winters here are killer, lol.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

No. No, I can't. And yes, I did see it.



Blackjack said:


> IC that I just watched _Mulholland Dr._- no, not for the lesbian sex scene- and I'm totally confused by the stuff that happened in the last half hour of it. Can anyone here maybe explain some of it to me?


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> And  to you, grouchyJoybone.


 
That does it. I'm moving in, and there's nothing you can do about it. I'll make you miserable for the rest of your days.


----------



## ripley (Aug 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> That does it. I'm moving in, and there's nothing you can do about it. I'll make you miserable for the rest of your days.




Be here in time for dinner, we're having chicken and mashed taters and fried green tomatoes I just now picked from the garden!  Oh, and sweet iced tea to drink.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> Be here in time for dinner, we're having chicken and mashed taters and fried green tomatoes I just now picked from the garden!  Oh, and sweet iced tea to drink.


 Oh. My. God. You cruel, inhuman woman. I'm sitting here eating a mint chocolate pop tart and you throw mashed taters and fried green 'maters at me. Now I really, really hate you.


----------



## ripley (Aug 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Oh. My. God. You cruel, inhuman woman. I'm sitting here eating a mint chocolate pop tart and you throw mashed taters and fried green 'maters at me. Now I really, really hate you.





I have to say I'm soooooo looking forward to those tomatoes. I loves me some fried green tomatoes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> I have to say I'm soooooo looking forward to those tomatoes. I loves me some fried green tomatoes.


 I fart in your general direction. Chocolate mint pop-tart farts. 


wait....no, scratch that...i don't want those fart-lovin' boys chasing after me. 

You're just mean.


----------



## ripley (Aug 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> You're just mean.




I know it.  I tried to fight against it, but there's no fighting nature.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that I didn't read ANY of the previous posts on this page.  
Hope nobody was talkin about me.​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess I had too much protein for dinner, and now my stomach's kind of upset.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> We don't need to trade, Valentine, you can just come with!
> 
> And  to you, grouchyJoybone.
> 
> ...



Ehhhh winter here is no picnic either. As long as there is a cute thing to scoop us out or go fetch us stuff, I can deal with winter.

Btw -- supper sounds great. I'll be right over.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 11, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ehhhh winter here is no picnic either. As long as there is a cute thing to scoop us out or go fetch us stuff, I can deal with winter.
> 
> Btw -- supper sounds great. I'll be right over.


 Okay, if Val is coming, I'm there too. I promise to be good. Can I wear my pjs and bunny slippers?


----------



## ripley (Aug 11, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ehhhh winter here is no picnic either. As long as there is a cute thing to scoop us out or go fetch us stuff, I can deal with winter.
> 
> Btw -- supper sounds great. I'll be right over.




Good, I'll make you and Joy do the dishes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> Good, I'll make you and Joy do the dishes.


 
Make a big enough mess of those 'maters, and I'll do your laundry, too.


----------



## Mini (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that I got my acceptance notice in the mail today. I'm officially college-bound.


----------



## ripley (Aug 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Make a big enough mess of those 'maters, and I'll do your laundry, too.




Deal!!


And congrats, Mini!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, congrats, Mini!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I got my acceptance notice in the mail today. I'm officially college-bound.


Rock on! Welcome to the wonderful world of student loans!


----------



## Mini (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that TSL is funny as fuck.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that TSL is funny as fuck.



Why thank you. I just wish the people at the nursing home shared your feelings!

Congrats on college, BTW!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess I have no idea what TSL means.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that I should reload the page before I post anything. :doh:


----------



## Mini (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that I saw a rather humorous anti-drug poster the other day.

It said, "There's always time to make the right decision" across the top, and then in a flashy, "hip" font on the lower right, "Deicide."

Well, I found it funny.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that tonight went really fucked up. 

I ended up getting one of my co-workers in trouble- she left suddenly without much detail as to why, just told us that she was running home for a minute. This was after she stood around and chatted with another worker for about half an hour. She's a total slacker who doesn't do any work, so it's not like anybody but her was anything other than pleased about her being sent home. 

And the only reason the managers knew about it was because I went to ask them if _I _could leave early, because I felt awful- still do. I hadn't eaten much all day, and it hit me harshly around 5:30, and got worse until I had a bagel and some water at quarter after 7. 

Anyways, after the girl was sent home, the manager told us to have the deli closed by 9, and asked if I could tough it out and stay. I agreed, as miserable as I felt; I felt obligated to stay and do _some_thing instead of just running out, leaving the other kid alone with all the work. Once I got something in my stomach I felt alright to do what I had to in order to get out of there by 9.

During this time, I told my co-worker three stories; one about this guy at the movie theater who was fired shortly after I started to work there, and then a couple months later was arrested for speeding in a school zone while carrying drugs and drug paraphenalia; one about how my mother now sells sex toys; and one about my mother's ex-fiance, told only as an explanation as to why he knew me when I served him.

And now at the close of the night I'm sitting here and typing this out, half-paying attention, and half-paying attention to the episodes of _Sex and the City_ that my sister's watching.

And I have to confess, while I don't think that the stories are all that great (although some are very good) and the acting leaves a bit to be desired sometimes, the dialogue is oftentimes witty. 

And really, there's nothing like a line that goes "C'mon, my dick's like, three stories long!" (Discussing a huge poster in Times Square, but it's funnier without that knowledge)


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

I confess that I was a bit of a grouch with my wife on the phone and now I feel bad. I apologized before we hung up, but she still seemed sad.


----------



## Esme (Aug 12, 2006)

IC that I'm really looking forward to the homemade chicken noodle soup my mom made just for me. Yay! Yes, I can make it myself, but it's just not the same.

Moms are great.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I saw a rather humorous anti-drug poster the other day.
> 
> It said, "There's always time to make the right decision" across the top, and then in a flashy, "hip" font on the lower right, "Deicide."
> 
> Well, I found it funny.



Are you sure it was an anti-drug poster?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Are you sure it was an anti-drug poster?



Unprotected sex...

My anti-drug.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 12, 2006)

Unprotected sex is only fun with strangers or slutty S/O's. 

I confess I'm going to miss my best friend so badly when I move to Cali. I doubt my boyfriend is going to baby me in the same way by bringing both a shrimp chimichanga and shrimp with lobster sauce just to please me.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Unprotected sex is only fun with strangers or slutty S/O's.



Dammit, there I go again, mixing up phrases from posters I saw back in high school again.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 12, 2006)

I confess I wanted to smother the woman bunking with us last night in the other bed at NAAFA. Her snores were so erratic and loud, I dozed off and woke up for three solid hours before I gave up and went home to nap. I gotta go back tonight. Tonight, I am bringing earplugs because I can't afford any more trouble  She's such a peach, but OMFRIGGINGGOD, I don't mind solidly staying awake/up... but don't tease me with a snore that I can doze off to and change your snore in mid-snore. Don't you dare! I hate being woken up lol


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 12, 2006)

I confess I'm secretly racing *Esme* to get to 900 posts... but she doesn't know this so don't tell her! 

That way I'll win...  ​


----------



## elle camino (Aug 12, 2006)

i just realised that i've never gone through my friend request page on my myspace and denied all the bands and other people i'm not saying yes to. so they're all still pending, and although i have no plans to add them, i still would feel kind of like a tool for denying them. 
it's pretty dumb.


edit: OH ALSO! dimensions almost just asploded my computer, for real. when i signed up i neglected to fix the thing where it sends me an email every single time a thread i've posted in gets a response, not to mention every time i get a PM. that combined with the fact that i rarely check my email, added up to 1900 new messages when i just checked it. 
good times.


----------



## Mini (Aug 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i just realised that i've never gone through my friend request page on my myspace and denied all the bands and other people i'm not saying yes to. so they're all still pending, and although i have no plans to add them, i still would feel kind of like a tool for denying them.
> it's pretty dumb.



I never deny anyone. It makes me feel bad.

I do, however, add people and then never talk to them. I'm a bitch like that.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 12, 2006)

i'll take that as a hint.


----------



## Mini (Aug 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i'll take that as a hint.



I can promise you that this is just bad timing, not a hint.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 12, 2006)

also, someone should PM me. when i just fixed all of my options i made it so i get a pop up when i get a new message, and i want to see what that's like.
I AM EASILY ENTERTAINED.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> edit: OH ALSO! dimensions almost just asploded my computer, for real. when i signed up i neglected to fix the thing where it sends me an email every single time a thread i've posted in gets a response, not to mention every time i get a PM. that combined with the fact that i rarely check my email, added up to 1900 new messages when i just checked it.
> good times.



Uhoh... I'll be right back.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't know that I want to go to my father's birthday dinner. I know that if I don't, I'll be a shitty son; however, if I do go, I won't eat a single goddamn thing because my stomach's still fucked up like it was last night.

A compromise is that I can follow in my own car, and that way I can leave if I start to feel really lousy. I think that it's probably the best choice, although none of them is really desirable.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 12, 2006)

I might just up and leave soon. I gotta go and find _some_thing worthwhile in this shitty life I'm leading. And I get the sense that if it's anywhere, it's at the end of a long path west.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 12, 2006)

sound logic.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> sound logic.



Oh, you just want me to hurry up and get out to Seattle.

Don't worry, lass, it's on my list of places to get to.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 12, 2006)

uh.
not really.
i was thinking more along the lines of silver mining in the dakotas or opening a whorehouse on the comstock or something.


----------



## Esme (Aug 12, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I confess I'm secretly racing *Esme* to get to 900 posts... but she doesn't know this so don't tell her!
> 
> That way I'll win...  ​




I promise not to tell!


----------



## Ash (Aug 12, 2006)

I confess that I've been working my butt off at my job lately. Working in Admissions at a college during the month of registration is a harrowing experience, to be sure. I further confess that I pretty much love it. However, I've only posted here maybe half a dozen times in the last month (if that, even). I've abandoned the hope of ever catching up around here.


----------



## Mini (Aug 12, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I've been working my butt off at my job lately. Working in Admissions at a college during the month of registration is a harrowing experience, to be sure. I further confess that I pretty much love it. However, I've only posted here maybe half a dozen times in the last month (if that, even). I've abandoned the hope of ever catching up around here.



Jes died, Shy Guy cried, and someone shot a cat. 

I'll stop there before it turns into an off-Broadway clusterfuck.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> Jes died



Wait, what? What the hell?


----------



## Mini (Aug 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Wait, what? What the hell?



It is hopefully at this point that you realise I am kidding. I just wanted to see if I could freak her out. 

(That said, I can't PM her for some reason. )


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> It is hopefully at this point that you realise I am kidding. I just wanted to see if I could freak her out.
> 
> (That said, I can't PM her for some reason. )



Well, you scared the hell outta me. I was wondering what happened to her account, and I've been a bit worried.


----------



## Mini (Aug 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, you scared the hell outta me. I was wondering what happened to her account, and I've been a bit worried.



Hmm, come to think of it, that is rather poor timing on my part. 

Well, don't worry, one of these days I'll start thinking things through before I post 'em. Might not be today, might not be... well, OK, for sure it won't be today, and likely not tomorrow, either. But maybe in a few years or so.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

Hmm, you're right. I can't get a PM through, and I noticed her profile is stripped bare. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

I confess that if I leave Texas, I'm going to have to find someone to occasionally ship me cases of Shiner beer.


----------



## Mini (Aug 13, 2006)

I confess that I had a most delightful conversation this evening with a most delightful person. Thank ya'. 

I also confess that I am going to bed, and I don't plan on waking until sometime past 2. G'night.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 13, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I've been working my butt off at my job lately. Working in Admissions at a college during the month of registration is a harrowing experience, to be sure. I further confess that I pretty much love it. However, I've only posted here maybe half a dozen times in the last month (if that, even). I've abandoned the hope of ever catching up around here.



Glad to hear you're doin' good, Ashley. We've missed ya 'round here. I figured you were busy with your new job.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 13, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I confess I wanted to smother the woman bunking with us last night in the other bed at NAAFA. Her snores were so erratic and loud, I dozed off and woke up for three solid hours before I gave up and went home to nap. I gotta go back tonight. Tonight, I am bringing earplugs because I can't afford any more trouble  She's such a peach, but OMFRIGGINGGOD, I don't mind solidly staying awake/up... but don't tease me with a snore that I can doze off to and change your snore in mid-snore. Don't you dare! I hate being woken up lol



Earplugs are ESSENTIAL unless you're someplace pretty quiet or live in the country or something. I'm a light sleeper and have a gonzo sleep disorder as well so I use 'em 90% of the time for almost 20 years now.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 13, 2006)

OK, 'cos of what Mini and Blackjack posted above I confess I hope Jes is OK and just off someplace doing something fun! :wubu:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 13, 2006)

I confess that for the first time ever, I am not looking forward to my vacation. I'll be seeing the husband and son of my friend who died in March, and I feel like I didn't go out of my way to help her or be a good friend after she was diagnosed with breast cancer several years before.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 13, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that for the first time ever, I am not looking forward to my vacation. I'll be seeing the husband and son of my friend who died in March, and I feel like I didn't go out of my way to help her or be a good friend after she was diagnosed with breast cancer several years before.




Aww sweetie (if I may be so bold), I know that feeling..that "I'm a bad friend" feeling.

We all have hectic and busy lives and we all do the best we can. Try not to beat yourself up too much, ok?


----------



## Esme (Aug 13, 2006)

I just ate the last of the cashews... and I'm glad I did it... GLAD!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 13, 2006)

i need two computers. one for internerd, one for homework. because seriously, when i get to this total boredom saturation point and i'm in the middle of the third report i have to finish before i'm done for the night, the temptation to be like "hey, i wonder which country produces the most bananas! let me just google that really quick. oh hey, this lady dressed her dog up like a banana! that is so cute. i wonder what other foodstuffs people dress their pets up like. let me just google that really quick..." is far too great.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i need two computers. one for internerd, one for homework. because seriously, when i get to this total boredom saturation point and i'm in the middle of the third report i have to finish before i'm done for the night, the temptation to be like "hey, i wonder which country produces the most bananas! let me just google that really quick. oh hey, this lady dressed her dog up like a banana! that is so cute. i wonder what other foodstuffs people dress their pets up like. let me just google that really quick..." is far too great.



India tops the banana production charts by a fairly wide margin over Brazil.

In a quick GIS I found a picture of a dog dressed as a pumpkin and of course the ever popular dogs in a hot dog bun theme.

Anything else?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 13, 2006)

nope, all done!
thanks though, lambchop.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I confess my back is peeling off in chunky strips of burned skin. Now, where did it all go? :shocked: 

I also confess I've gotten used to not wearing a bra because of the burn, and I'm now used to and like the rolly-polly feeling of it.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2006)

I slept till noon again today...felt great...until I went to get out of bed. I've been paying for it ever since.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I also confess I've gotten used to not wearing a bra because of the burn, and I'm now used to and like the rolly-polly feeling of it.



 With the shades she can't see me ogling.

<sits on hand to avoid making comments>


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

elle camino said:


> nope, all done!
> thanks though, lambchop.



View attachment lambchop.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> With the shades she can't see me ogling.
> 
> <sits on hand to avoid making comments>



Zandoz, if nipples pointing at the floor and skin slappin' noises do it for ya, you're welcome to oogle. 

I mean, I'm talking openly about not wearing a bra. I obviously deserve it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess my back is peeling off in chunky strips of burned skin. Now, where did it all go? :shocked:
> 
> I also confess I've gotten used to not wearing a bra because of the burn, and I'm now used to and like the rolly-polly feeling of it.



IC that I like the look of the rolly-polly feeling.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Zandoz, if nipples pointing at the floor and skin slappin' noises do it for ya, you're welcome to oogle.
> 
> I mean, I'm talking openly about not wearing a bra. I obviously deserve it.



OMG piccs PLz! :shocked: LoL! :wubu: :eat1: :wubu: 

 :smitten: 

*Snaps out of trance*

What the hell was that?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> OMG piccs PLz! :shocked: LoL! :wubu: :eat1: :wubu:
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> ...



whoa you just succombed to the OMGSMILEYFACE syndrome. I hope you feel normal now!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> whoa you just succombed to the OMGSMILEYFACE syndrome. I hope you feel normal now!



I think so. I hope that was a one time thing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I think so. I hope that was a one time thing.


Prepare to get this "thing" more than once... You'll get used to it, though...


----------



## Friday (Aug 14, 2006)

IC that I got suckered in to buying a few of those la de da (read $$$) chocolates in Victoria and after trying them today I know that See's is just as good at a quarter of the price.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 14, 2006)

I confess a little yelling usually does the trick when it comes to making people pick up the pace at work.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2006)

I confess I wish my neck/chin looked as thin in real life as they do in my avatar. There's definitely a "good camera angle" when it comes to my photos; the rest is smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Zandoz, if nipples pointing at the floor and skin slappin' noises do it for ya, you're welcome to oogle.
> 
> I mean, I'm talking openly about not wearing a bra. I obviously deserve it.




Drats! No smilies with binoculars!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I wish my neck/chin looked as thin in real life as they do in my avatar. There's definitely a "good camera angle" when it comes to my photos; the rest is smoke and mirrors.



Agreed. I look at some of my photos and I fancy going to a plastic surgeon sometimes. The one thing I hate about being fat is not having a neck and firm chin. I'm trying to be positive about it, but no, really, I don't like it. A little bit is fine, but I think my double chin ruins my otherwise cute face. Okay, I'm rambling. 

But here's to perfect pictures!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Agreed. I look at some of my photos and I fancy going to a plastic surgeon sometimes. The one thing I hate about being fat is not having a neck and firm chin. I'm trying to be positive about it, but no, really, I don't like it. A little bit is fine, but I think my double chin ruins my otherwise cute face. Okay, I'm rambling.
> 
> But here's to perfect pictures!




Blah! You're adorable. Sincerely, only reason I'd get surgery is to get a bigger bottom.  I have tried everything. Berna and Jay said last night it's genetics and there's nothing I can do about it. I've tried special exercises and diets and stuff. I want a huge round arse and it makes me miffed that I can't do anything on my own about it lol. My butt is round and stuff... I don't hate it or anything, but it's far too small for my taste. People joke with me about my top, but I would trade the girls for a huge bottom anyday, hands down. I think big butts are fantastic!  

Your double chin is adorable. I've one of those as well. Think of it like a handle for someone else when you kiss  lol.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Blah! You're adorable. Sincerely, only reason I'd get surgery is to get a bigger bottom.  I have tried everything. Berna and Jay said last night it's genetics and there's nothing I can do about it. I've tried special exercises and diets and stuff. I want a huge round arse and it makes me miffed that I can't do anything on my own about it lol. My butt is round and stuff... I don't hate it or anything, but it's far too small for my taste. People joke with me about my top, but I would trade the girls for a huge bottom anyday, hands down. I think big butts are fantastic!
> 
> Your double chin is adorable. I've one of those as well. Think of it like a handle for someone else when you kiss  lol.



hehe, i wish i had a shelf butt too, so i understand.

thanks for the nice compliments on my chin, but really, you haven't seen it yet. that's the point, i hide most of it in all the pics I post online. *sigh*


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> hehe, i wish i had a shelf butt too, so i understand.
> 
> thanks for the nice compliments on my chin, but really, you haven't seen it yet. that's the point, i hide most of it in all the pics I post online. *sigh*



I may yet have to steer my wife here. She needs someone besides me to tell her that a shelf butt isn't something cry over. It's something to shake in my face and... dammit cold shower time again.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I may yet have to steer my wife here. She needs someone besides me to tell her that a shelf butt isn't something cry over. It's something to shake in my face and... dammit cold shower time again.



HA HA HA HA HA HA. I could see that all in my head. Poor you. Yes, tell your wife her shelf butt is a booty-ful thing and I'm jealous. And to shake it! (When she gets back).


----------



## altered states (Aug 14, 2006)

I had an apartment to rent in my house recently. A couple showed up to take a look and the wife was a bbw, gorgeous curly red-hair, black-rimmed glasses, soft pale skin, huge hips and ass, in those yoga pants that are tight around the hips and sort of drape down the thigh to mid-calf... I almost gave them the place on the spot for free, despite the obvious damage such an arrangement would have done to my relationship between my girlfriend and I, on so many levels. That, and getting arrested for outfitting the whole apartment with hidden video cameras.

PS: The couple never called me back, and the place went to an attractive but safely skinny girl. Problem solved.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

I confess that I hate cold showers and they only seem to work for about 15 minutes anyway. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I had an apartment to rent in my house recently. A couple showed up to take a look and the wife was a bbw, gorgeous curly red-hair, black-rimmed glasses, soft pale skin, huge hips and ass, in those yoga pants that are tight around the hips and sort of drape down the thigh to mid-calf... I almost gave them the place on the spot for free, despite the obvious damage such an arrangement would have done to my relationship between my girlfriend and I, on so many levels. That, and getting arrested for outfitting the whole apartment with hidden video cameras.
> 
> PS: The couple never called me back, and the place went to an attractive but safely skinny girl. Problem solved.



Tres, you rule, but I have to admit this creeped me out as a young fatty always on the look out for cheap digs. :shocked: But, I'd do a lot of walking around in yoga pants for lower rent, so it all works out.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I had an apartment to rent in my house recently. A couple showed up to take a look and the wife was a bbw, gorgeous curly red-hair, black-rimmed glasses, soft pale skin, huge hips and ass, in those yoga pants that are tight around the hips and sort of drape down the thigh to mid-calf... I almost gave them the place on the spot for free, despite the obvious damage such an arrangement would have done to my relationship between my girlfriend and I, on so many levels. That, and getting arrested for outfitting the whole apartment with hidden video cameras.



...and that's not helping.

Think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 14, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I had an apartment to rent in my house recently. A couple showed up to take a look and the wife was a bbw, gorgeous curly red-hair, black-rimmed glasses, soft pale skin, huge hips and ass, in those yoga pants that are tight around the hips and sort of drape down the thigh to mid-calf... I almost gave them the place on the spot for free, despite the obvious damage such an arrangement would have done to my relationship between my girlfriend and I, on so many levels. That, and getting arrested for outfitting the whole apartment with hidden video cameras.
> 
> PS: The couple never called me back, and the place went to an attractive but safely skinny girl. Problem solved.





As a redhead who wears black rimmed cat eye glasses and yoga pants all the time...I am wishing you had an apt near Venice Beach....

.....not that I think just any redhead would DO, of course.....you understand.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 14, 2006)

Friday said:


> IC that I got suckered in to buying a few of those la de da (read $$$) chocolates in Victoria and after trying them today I know that See's is just as good at a quarter of the price.


You bought chocolates almost two weeks ago in Victoria and you just ate them today? Freak!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 14, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I confess that I hate cold showers and they only seem to work for about 15 minutes anyway. :doh:




This goes hand in hand with something I mentioned in chat a while back.........

You know that things have gotten too high-tech when your shower refuses to give you a cold shower because it is not in the prescribed safe temperature range.


----------



## altered states (Aug 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Tres, you rule, but I have to admit this creeped me out as a young fatty always on the look out for cheap digs. :shocked: But, I'd do a lot of walking around in yoga pants for lower rent, so it all works out.



I'd have paid YOU to take that apartment. And kill my girlfriend.


----------



## altered states (Aug 14, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> As a redhead who wears black rimmed cat eye glasses and yoga pants all the time...I am wishing you had an apt near Venice Beach....



Well, it's near a beach, at least. Fewer old hippies but just as many condoms and syringes.



RedVelvet said:


> .....not that I think just any redhead would DO, of course.....you understand.



You would "do." Trust me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 14, 2006)

Ever get completely blindsided and not know what the hell to do with yourself as a result? 

Feels like a big warm cup of dogshit, on a slow, misty country morn'


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ever get completely blindsided and not know what the hell to do with yourself as a result?
> 
> Feels like a big warm cup of dogshit, on a slow, misty country morn'



Samantha, you may be having a tough time, but at least you can still paint a vivid mental image.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ever get completely blindsided and not know what the hell to do with yourself as a result?
> 
> Feels like a big warm cup of dogshit, on a slow, misty country morn'



Yep, a girl I really had a thing for ended up running off with my best friend at the time just as she and I were actually starting to date. This was high school, so I guess that sort of thing is to be expected, but that really screwed with my head for a long time. Time will help, but I know what you mean. Hang in there.


----------



## ripley (Aug 14, 2006)

I confess that I HATE it when things change. I feel lost, and lonely, and sad.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that I HATE it when things change. I feel lost, and lonely, and sad.



I'm sorry! 

I confess I'm looking into debt management/settlement/consolidation and the whole thing makes my head spin and my eyes glassy. I feel in over my head sometimes, and a whole lot younger and inexperienced than I am.


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> ...and that's not helping.
> 
> Think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts


Baseball...baseball....baseball statistics....


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

Jane said:


> Baseball...baseball....baseball statistics....



I don't know enough about baseball stats, but reading the news has helped tone things down for a while.


----------



## altered states (Aug 14, 2006)

I just rubbed one out in my office, at my desk, to BBWDreamLover. Miller time.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I just rubbed one out in my office, at my desk, to BBWDreamLover. Miller time.



Personal best? Were you timing yourself? If so, which direction is success measured?


----------



## Carrie (Aug 14, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I just rubbed one out in my office, at my desk, to BBWDreamLover. Miller time.



This just totally made me snort. I mean, um, giggle girlishly. Not snort.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok, one more confessionn and then I'm cut off. I confess I'll do just about anything to make myself feel better. Tonight it's listening to looping Nickelcreek cds (bluegrass has never done me wrong) and buying a plug in air-freshener, which is now pretty strong and I'm not sure it was a good idea?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ok, one more confessionn and then I'm cut off. I confess I'll do just about anything to make myself feel better. Tonight it's listening to looping Nickelcreek cds (bluegrass has never done me wrong) and buying a plug in air-freshener, which is now pretty strong and I'm not sure it was a good idea?



I'll toss a little Nickelcreek on to the old iTunes-o-rama with ya. I think we need a party to lift the collective spirits of this board.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I'll toss a little Nickelcreek on to the old iTunes-o-rama with ya. I think we need a party to lift the collective spirits of this board.



Hit up "reasons why" and you'll get the exact melody of my emo-ness.

YES! A party would be wonderful. I need to get dolled up and doted on pronto. I'd suck up compliments like a brand new sponge, and I'd give out.

NOT TO YOU though sirumberto, to others! But you, I'd challenge to a duel, or hug, or play cards with. Those are good options too.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hit up "reasons why" and you'll get the exact melody of my emo-ness.
> 
> YES! A party would be wonderful. I need to get dolled up and doted on pronto. I'd suck up compliments like a brand new sponge, and I'd give out.
> 
> NOT TO YOU though sirumberto, to others! But you, I'd challenge to a duel, or hug, or play cards with. Those are good options too.



Cards are good. You'll have to teach me some of those crazy northern mid-west games.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 14, 2006)

I confess I've had the second worse day of my life.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I've had the second worse day of my life.



 There seem to be a lot of bad days going on around these parts. You gonna be ok?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 14, 2006)

IC I received an outstanding performance review, and I'm expecting a better than usual raise... although, I'm already the highest paid in the department. Topping out sucks.  But I'll get used to it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 14, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> There seem to be a lot of bad days going on around these parts. You gonna be ok?


Honestly..I don't know


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Honestly..I don't know



Well if you need a friendly ear, my PM box is always open.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 15, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Well if you need a friendly ear, my PM box is always open.


Thank you..I need a day to process everything that's happened..but maybe I'll take you up on that offer  I appreciate it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I think I'm spending too much time on Dimensions while here at work. I might try to stay away all day tomorrow, just to see if I can do it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think I'm spending too much time on Dimensions while here at work. I might try to stay away all day tomorrow, just to see if I can do it.



Ugh me too. I'll do it if you do it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 15, 2006)

So is this like that national smokeout day thing? We should all take just *one *day off Dim? 
And might it save a life... someday?
Hmmm...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2006)

NOoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 15, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> So is this like that national smokeout day thing? We should all take just *one *day off Dim?
> And might it save a life... someday?
> Hmmm...




I usually take weekends off..but man...it can be very enticing..


----------



## Mini (Aug 15, 2006)

I confess that I really want to go out on a date. Any takers?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2006)

i got so many pretty dresses today holy crap.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I really want to go out on a date. Any takers?




ME....you _know_ we would have a blast.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i got so many pretty dresses today holy crap.



Total babes should have many pretty dresses.


Good on ya.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I really want to go out on a date. Any takers?


ME ME ME..I could really use a night out!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I really want to go out on a date. Any takers?



Ahem. I'd go.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> So is this like that national smokeout day thing? We should all take just *one *day off Dim?
> And might it save a life... someday?
> Hmmm...



ha ha ha. 

JUST ONE!

I think I'm addicted to Dim. Seriously, the thought of taking an entire day off makes me sad, which shows I've definately got a problem that a National Dim-Out (HA HA) could help. NOT tomorrow though. I've got to like cut down and get my support team and all that shit I did for smoking.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 15, 2006)

I really should spend a lot less time here too. You all are just too much fun though.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i got so many pretty dresses today holy crap.



Baby, stop rubbin' it in. 

If I come into money, I'm flying your ass to me to be my personal shopper. First goal: outfit AFG in a couple of flirty dresses. Current count: 0.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2006)

that makes me so sad.
what size/shape are you? i have a zillion dresses i never wear anymore, we could make this happen.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> that makes me so sad.
> what size/shape are you? i have a zillion dresses i never wear anymore, we could make this happen.



I cant say this without soundin dirty. Um, I'm a 26/28ish (my bridesmaid gown was 26) with big boobs and belly AND ass, sorta hourglass meets pear meets apple AKA "fat all over".


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2006)

i seeee. you're in luck, actually. i seem to have mysteriously shrunk from a size 26/28 to a size 22/24, over the past year. this is in no way a result of any effort on my part. frankly i'm stumped. 
any cut/length restrictions, a la 'i don't like to show knees/arms/cleavage'? what about tightness?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i seeee. you're in luck, actually. i seem to have mysteriously shrunk from a size 26/28 to a size 22/24, over the past year. this is in no way a result of any effort on my part. frankly i'm stumped.
> any cut/length restrictions, a la 'i don't like to show knees/arms/cleavage'? what about tightness?



Hmmm, you know, I haven't really tried on anything to know what I'd like/want. I always just assumed I'd look bad because of bad experiences earlier before there were all the trendy styles. I don't mind shownig off my arms, nor knees, but I do feel naked in teensy things. I don't like my belly being emphasized. I love showing cleavage, no problem there. My big fear is looking loud, lazy, frumpy in mumu like things. the frump scares me. Ok none of this was probably helpful.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2006)

no, actually it was perfect. 
alright, i'll go through my stuff soon and PM you pictures. we'll get you dressy yet.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> no, actually it was perfect.
> alright, i'll go through my stuff soon and PM you pictures. we'll get you dressy yet.



you made my day


----------



## Esme (Aug 15, 2006)

You two, Elle and AFG, are so kind and sweet... you make me smile.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2006)

_all_ the girls on this board are so sweet, seriously! it's crazy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i got so many pretty dresses today holy crap.


Share, woman! Pictures! Links! NOW! 

_must have shopping pron! _


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2006)

oh there will be pictures. since when am i not a shameless camwhore*? 
right now, however, i look a hot mess. literally. hey that reminds me to ask you ladies: does anyone else here get sweaty and nasty as hell whenever you spend too much time in dressing rooms? i swear to god i get more of a workout in there than i do when i actually work out. like i'll have sweat literally streaming down my face and into my eyes and shit. it's unreal. do they superheat dressing rooms to get us to not spend forever in there, do you think? is it the lights? or am i just a sweaty betty?
















*answer: since never.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 15, 2006)

Serriusslee - I think that one's near gotta be my favorite thread *evah*.


----------



## Esme (Aug 15, 2006)

This thread has cheered my up considerably. Thanks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Well after that fun-fest, let's get back to confessin'.

I confess that I'm hurt even though its for a silly reason. I feel like I'm being taken for granted and I wish they could see me for who I really am.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2006)

i confess that i am unbelieveably bored. 
except nevermind, because i hate it when people talk about how bored they are on messageboards. i think it can be safely assumed that you're pretty bored, if you're posting stuff on the internet. 
aaanyways. for fuck's sake someone entertain me. pretty please.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i am unbelieveably bored.
> except nevermind, because i hate it when people talk about how bored they are on messageboards. i think it can be safely assumed that you're pretty bored, if you're posting stuff on the internet.
> aaanyways. for fuck's sake someone entertain me. pretty please.



Go check out my wombat hooker p'shop in the wombat thread.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2006)

sir yes sir.

edit: OH GOD SO CUTE


----------



## Mini (Aug 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i am unbelieveably bored.
> except nevermind, because i hate it when people talk about how bored they are on messageboards. i think it can be safely assumed that you're pretty bored, if you're posting stuff on the internet.
> aaanyways. for fuck's sake someone entertain me. pretty please.



Well, shit, if you had've come on MSN I could've said something at least somewhat amusing.

But now it's too late 'cause I'm off to bed. There's a lesson in here somewhere, and it's probably nothing to do with me.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 15, 2006)

I confess that my eyes are tearing up. I just watched a film called _Kikujiro_, after hearing one of the songs from it entitled "River Side".

Basically, it's about this boy- Masao, age 8- who lives with his grandmother. His father died in an accident, and his mother lives far away. When he one day finds a scrapbook with his mother's address in it, he goes to look for her. He doesn't make it too far before a friend of his grandmother's stops him and sends her husband Kikujiro with him. Kikujiro, however, is a rude, big-talking gambler. This makes for an often-funny equation that never let me down at all- the loud adult and the shy kid.

The one song that I had heard was more or less the central theme in the soundtrack, which was absolutely beautiful. Joe Hisaichi has officially placed himself highly on my list of favourite composers.

The film had its problems, however. Some shots seemed to drag on for a few seconds too long. Several minutes could have been shaved off of the total time if some of the shots ended sooner, as opposed to holding on empty space where actors were a second before. It often seemed like it simply travelled from one point to the next with little transition, and the character development felt a bit too slow. It was present, but the evolution of the characters didn't really show up until near the end. Also, some things, although excellent scenes in and of themselves, seemed a bit out of place.

In spite of its faults, it's overall a charming movie with some extremely touching moments, and a number of hilarious scenes. It's something very different, as Takeshi Kitano (who both directs and plays the role of Kikujiro) has an extremely unique style. And it truly is an amazing film considering the director, who as far as I can tell is Japanese cinema's counterpart of, say Quentin Tarantino, or Sam Peckinpah. Takeshi's films have been mostly gangland movies(such as _Violent Cop_, and the 2003 version of _Zatôichi_.

I would recommend it for people who are into Asian cinema, but not so much for the casual viewer. It is in many ways subtle, and will seem rather disjointed if one doesn't pay close attention.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 16, 2006)

I confess that a few hours ago I had a steak, mashed potatoes, and broccoli from Apple Bees and that I just saw my friend eat Taco Bell and now I want some Taco Bell. I also confess that I might actually go out and get some.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I really want to go out on a date. Any takers?


In a heartbeat, were it not for this wedding ring on my finger. But I can dream, can't I? :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2006)

I started to choke on cookie mush about 20 mins ago. 

It made me not trust the cookies at all. I think they're trying to defend themselves.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I started to choke on cookie mush about 20 mins ago.
> 
> It made me not trust the cookies at all. I think they're trying to defend themselves.



Cookie thought process: "Eaten by AnnMarie... Baked to a crisp in the oven.. Eaten.. Baked.. Eaten.."


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I started to choke on cookie mush about 20 mins ago.
> 
> It made me not trust the cookies at all. I think they're trying to defend themselves.


Did you know that jelly babies bite back?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 16, 2006)

I confess I have no idea who I want to take me home.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to go to work in less than an hour.

I also might possibly have a brand new job closer to home soon.

*fingers-crossed*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 16, 2006)

I confess I might not go to any job offers in Sept. since I now have two positions in two different stores to choose from. 

I also confess this cold is killing me.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been leaving my zipper undone a lot lately. Even this morning, I answered my front door with the barn door wide open. Cuz I'm smooth like that.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I've been leaving my zipper undone a lot lately. Even this morning, I answered my front door with the barn door wide open. Cuz I'm smooth like that.



I confess that I just completed a correspondence course in zipper inspection. 

At your service.


----------



## Mini (Aug 16, 2006)

I confess that today I learned that saying "With all due respect" prior to "Eat my ass with a spoon" does not soften the blow any.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 16, 2006)

i confess that i've been avoiding a guy's phone calls, even though i swore up and down that i'd never bee a big enough wuss to do that to anyone. 
i'm just really bad at telling people i'm not into them.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that today I learned that saying "With all due respect" prior to "Eat my ass with a spoon" does not soften the blow any.



Maybe you should have offered a straw.


----------



## Mini (Aug 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i've been avoiding a guy's phone calls, even though i swore up and down that i'd never bee a big enough wuss to do that to anyone.
> i'm just really bad at telling people i'm not into them.



Three words: "I am gay."

And if he's pushy, "No, you can't watch."


----------



## elle camino (Aug 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i'd never *bee* a big enough wuss


hehehehehee. oh, typos. let's hold hands.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 16, 2006)

also he very much knows that i am very much not gay.


----------



## Mini (Aug 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> also he very much knows that i am very much not gay.



You could always tell him you used to be a man.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 16, 2006)

that'd kinda piss off my girlfriends who actually used to be men. 
sooo, imma just not pick up, for now.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i've been avoiding a guy's phone calls, even though i swore up and down that i'd never bee a big enough wuss to do that to anyone.
> i'm just really bad at telling people i'm not into them.



I'm afraid I have no good advice.

So in its place, here's a kitten:

View attachment Kitten%20on%20Mouse.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Aug 16, 2006)

aww, she loves the mouse. i get it! i get jokes.


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

If I don't get to get out of this house soon, I swear I'm gonna... go crazy! GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Mini (Aug 16, 2006)

I confess that today a coworker told me I looked like a bag of smashed assholes.

Worst part is that he's totally right. 3 weeks of an average of 4 hours of sleep a night has taken its toll on my body. I'm paler than Casper and my eyes are black pits. Even goth chicks would find me repugnant right now.


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

IC that I really want a big piece of chocolate cake... and a phone call.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> also he very much knows that i am very much not gay.



And the queer women of the world breathe a big sigh of disappointment. Shhh...you can hear the quiet thunder now.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 16, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And the queer women of the world breathe a big sigh of disappointment. Shhh...you can hear the quiet thunder now.



*And all the men in the world celebrate as she plays on their team.  *


----------



## elle camino (Aug 16, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And the queer women of the world breathe a big sigh of disappointment. Shhh...you can hear the quiet thunder now.


if it's any consolation, i'll make out with just about anything that moves and smells nice.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> if it's any consolation, i'll make out with just about anything that moves and smells nice.



NO ABBY I WILL NOT MAKE OUT WITH YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 16, 2006)

you little _minx_.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> you little _minx_.



Baby, I'm just sayin' I don't want your pity. Don't throw me your scraps! I'll even do this:


----------



## ripley (Aug 16, 2006)

I confess that all I've eaten today is fried green tomatoes and rice krispy treats.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that today a coworker told me I looked like a bag of smashed assholes.
> 
> Worst part is that he's totally right. 3 weeks of an average of 4 hours of sleep a night has taken its toll on my body. I'm paler than Casper and my eyes are black pits. Even goth chicks would find me repugnant right now.


 
Heheh... prime myspace pics ftw!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 17, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that all I've eaten today is fried green tomatoes and rice krispy treats.



I've eaten nothing for two days since getting this cold/flu thing. My stomach has just been rolling since puking up Kashi cereal. (Do you KNOW how that shit scratches on the way up?) I'm playing it safe until it goes away.


----------



## missaf (Aug 17, 2006)

I enjoy life, despite its ups and downs. Each up is treasured, and each down is just the waiting for the next blessing.


----------



## Jane (Aug 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that today I learned that saying "With all due respect" prior to "Eat my ass with a spoon" does not soften the blow any.


That's because you failed to add "Bless Your Heart" at the end. It's a Southern thing...but it's been known to work wonders.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 17, 2006)

When I went to rock concerts in the 80s, everyone was teenagers and 20 somethings.

I attended a Journey / Def Leppard double header concert last night and everyone was 30 and 40 somethings. And for a brief moment, we were all kids again. 

(and a good portion of the crowd had fattened up over the years. 

Oy! my ears are still ringing.. I should've worn my ear protection.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

I confess I remember why I should never gander into Hyde Park, for fear my head might explode.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I remember why I should never gander into Hyde Park, for fear my head might explode.



I confess that if I were allowed to do so, I would have repped AFG at least twice today. You're just full of the good stuff today.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I confess that if I were allowed to do so, I would have repped AFG at least twice today. You're just full of the good stuff today.



I'm in one of those moods where everything I do, say, touch will be intense in a whirl-wind way that might kill myself or others. It's tough being brilliant.

In other news, I thought you said "raped" instead of "repped" and I was like WTF???!?!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 17, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I say we get a little cottage together next to the Lake of Fire....do you want to be Stockard, or Diane? (I am SO Stockard...even in wardrobe...)



_Oh my, I am so very, *VERY* Diane. We make a perfect team!_


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm in one of those moods where everything I do, say, touch will be intense in a whirl-wind way that might kill myself or others. It's tough being brilliant.
> 
> In other news, I thought you said "raped" instead of "repped" and I was like WTF???!?!



Oh lord, that would have been a typo I would have never lived down.

Edit: Also, I just went back to the thread in Hyde that you posted in, and I think I'll stay away from there for a while too. Better for my blood pressure that way.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Oh lord, that would have been a typo I would have never lived down.
> 
> Edit: Also, I just went back to the thread in Hyde that you posted in, and I think I'll stay away from there for a while too. Better for my blood pressure that way.



Agreed, upon going back I realized that it's a lost cause and a mountain I can't climb right now. There's so much work to be done, so much work I've got left to do in this lifetime, and changing people's hearts over a message board isn't going to be one of them.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 17, 2006)

i confess that i love this new blue babydoll* that i got at LB so much, i'm currently pondering how best to go about wearing it out of the house.










*warning: not naked, but definite boobage.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i love this new blue babydoll* that i got at LB so much, i'm currently pondering how best to go about wearing it out of the house.


ok, ok, I'll break my "no straight girls" rule. You twisted my arm. Yes, Abby I will make out with you.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 17, 2006)

yaaay!
*applies dr. pepper lipsmackers*


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 17, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i love this new blue babydoll* that i got at LB so much, i'm currently pondering how best to go about wearing it out of the house.



I confess that I want to masturbate all night long to these pictures.
(Happy now?)


----------



## elle camino (Aug 17, 2006)

HARRO.



the power of the blue babydoll.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

Let's turn the confessions thread part deux into a raucus orgy! It's just been a bunch of whining anyways. We need some fat bodies a slappin' to make everyone feel better.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 17, 2006)

hallelujah.

edit: goddamnit, new page.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 18, 2006)

I confess that I pigged out at Cici's pizza this afternoon and wasn't really hungry but still ate a few steamed dumplings for dinner...why do I eat when I'm not really hungry? Geesh!


----------



## ripley (Aug 18, 2006)

I confess that when my three year old niece was at my house tonight I belched to make her laugh. Twice. 


Oh yeah, I'm ladylike alright.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 18, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that when my three year old niece was at my house tonight I belched to make her laugh. Twice.
> Oh yeah, I'm ladylike alright.



The Ripley we know would absolutely never do that. I refuse to believe this.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 18, 2006)

I need help with my use of exclamation points in posts!

And also I'd like to cut back on my usage of the :smitten: smiley! Soon!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 18, 2006)

Since orgies are a definite no-no for me, I'm just gonna keep on whining.

IC that I am ready for a new job.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I need help with my use of exclamation points in posts!



Me too! I'm always so enthusiastic when I type on the internets! It's hard to stop! Ha!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 18, 2006)

I confess that I'm unreasonably excited about going to play pool this weekend!


----------



## Jane (Aug 18, 2006)

Carrie, that's only because you realize we're on page 69, and you take it as an omen!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> Carrie, that's only because you realize we're on page 69, and you take it as an omen!!!!!!



Pool AND sixty-nine?? My god, you just described my dream date, Jane. :smitten:


----------



## Mini (Aug 18, 2006)

I confess that things seem to be lookin' up.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 18, 2006)

i just ate a truly absurd amount of waffles. 
i am in one serious wafflecoma.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 19, 2006)

I confess that, right now, I think I'm going to miss all you folks while I'm away.

I also confess that, while I'm actually off having fun away from the computer, there may be moments when I don't think of you at all.

Sorry.

(You can spank me for that when I get back!)

Please promise you'll all have a good time in my absence!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that, right now, I think I'm going to miss all you folks while I'm away.
> 
> I also confess that, while I'm actually off having fun away from the computer, there may be moments when I don't think of you at all.
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah have fun while I sit at home. *Grumble grumble*
Don't forget... wedding cake RULZ! :eat1: (Eat enough for us...) ​


----------



## Jane (Aug 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Please promise you'll all spank me when I get back!



Did anyone else read it this way?


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> Did anyone else read it this way?



I sure did. 
*warming paddle*​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> Did anyone else read it this way?



Oh I did. Please folks, alert me when the man does return.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 19, 2006)

I confess that sometimes you just have to manufacture your own closure. 

Case closed.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm happy that classes start again next week so that I can get myself back on track. My sleeping has been off track, my eating has been off track, and my exercising has been off track. And I feel so icky because of that.


----------



## Mini (Aug 19, 2006)

I confess that yep, I am totally drunk.

Now would be the time to take advantage of me, ladies.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that yep, I am totally drunk.
> 
> Now would be the time to take advantage of me, ladies.



And what about us other fellas?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 20, 2006)

new dress!

also i confess that i hiked all the way to the tippy top of the hill (which i live at the very bottom of) just for these noodles i've been craving all week, but by the time i got up there i was so winded and sweaty and tired from walking, i didn't even feel like eating. 
so i got some to go, and now i'm eating cold noodles. 
fascinating stuff, i realise.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> new dress!
> 
> also i confess that i hiked all the way to the tippy top of the hill (which i live at the very bottom of) just for these noodles i've been craving all week, but by the time i got up there i was so winded and sweaty and tired from walking, i didn't even feel like eating.
> so i got some to go, and now i'm eating cold noodles.
> fascinating stuff, i realise.



Cute picture!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks, miss pretty!




(whoa i think that is actually the _second_ time i have called you 'miss pretty', so far. in some states that qualifies as a legal name change.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

So many dots... can't focus.. must.. control.. *plows into a tree*

Cute Dress!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 20, 2006)

that's what you get for posting on the internets while driving though a forest.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

As of right now, I am kid-free for the whole entire weekend. Bad news is that my wife had to work tonight. I am slightly groggy. I woke up extra early and did a lot of driving today.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> new dress!
> 
> also i confess that i hiked all the way to the tippy top of the hill (which i live at the very bottom of) just for these noodles i've been craving all week, but by the time i got up there i was so winded and sweaty and tired from walking, i didn't even feel like eating.
> so i got some to go, and now i'm eating cold noodles.
> fascinating stuff, i realise.



I've done that before. MOST of the time I get food to go. Adorable in your pic like always, Elle!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 20, 2006)

I confess that after the week I've had..I'd give anything to have a man pull me into his arms and just let me cry...while he kisses my forehead and holds me tight...it's weeks like these I really miss having someone to love me


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm almost glad I couldn't sleep because there's several intriguing bits about Dim tonight. It's weird that there's someone in my bed, and I'm totally naked from the waist up right now. YEA CONFESSION.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 20, 2006)

I confess I'm moony tonight and assuaging it with Harry Potter.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm almost glad I couldn't sleep because there's several intriguing bits about Dim tonight. It's weird that there's someone in my bed, and I'm totally naked from the waist up right now. YEA CONFESSION.



W00t for you AFG!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> new dress!
> 
> also i confess that i hiked all the way to the tippy top of the hill (which i live at the very bottom of) just for these noodles i've been craving all week, but by the time i got up there i was so winded and sweaty and tired from walking, i didn't even feel like eating.
> so i got some to go, and now i'm eating cold noodles.
> fascinating stuff, i realise.



Very nice indeed oh dress queen


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous dress, Elle!

I confess I'm going to smack the piss out of the next person that dicks around at work or gets a smart mouth with me. 

Okay, maybe I won't hit them, but I'm still mad. Let me explain: I come into work to a mess. Everyone's got mad overtime accumulated on my days off. Yet, all the freight's not worked, and the shelves are a mess. And then one of the stockers sends over her rotten-toothed boyfriend to tell me that she has to leave early. He got an earful, and she stayed five minutes late cleaning up the goddamned mess she made.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 20, 2006)

I confess that I am really, really happy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 20, 2006)

Yay, happy! Why? Find that old 13 inch vibe?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 20, 2006)

I miss my friend.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yay, happy! Why? Find that old 13 inch vibe?



Well, yes. That and I am now officially over HIM. Amazing what scissors and the "delete" button can do for one's soul.

Now I just need to find some batteries.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well, yes. That and I am now officially over HIM. Amazing what scissors and the "delete" button can do for one's soul.
> 
> Now I just need to find some batteries.



Yay! You know, when you're least expecting it, I know you'll find someone terrific. I know that's so cliche, but you're so beautiful/smart/witty/well-groomed/lovable, it's absolutely true. For now, I hope you enjoy your singlehood. (And on the chance I end up single again, I'll take my next vacation just to visit you, and we'll pet goats and eat ice cream until we puke.)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> And what about us other fellas?


That probably depends on just how drunk he is as to whether you can take advantage of him, too.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yay! You know, when you're least expecting it, I know you'll find someone terrific. I know that's so cliche, but you're so beautiful/smart/witty/well-groomed/lovable, it's absolutely true. For now, I hope you enjoy your singlehood. (And on the chance I end up single again, I'll take my next vacation just to visit you, and we'll pet goats and eat ice cream until we puke.)



I love you, missy. And you know the best part about this post? "Well-groomed". That's (TM) Casey.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 20, 2006)

yeah i have no idea which thread to put this in, so i'm dumping it here since it's pretty all-purpose:


----------



## ripley (Aug 20, 2006)

Too Cute!!! Cute...ness...over...load....


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 20, 2006)

I confess that today's been pretty lousy overall, even though it shouldn't have been.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the last pic.....

ME EAT PUPPY!!!

mmmmmmmarf......!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 20, 2006)

My response to that picture was this big OH! outloud that I'm just not sure what to say it was if not for the cutest fucking thing I've ever seen.

Confession: I shouldn't be allowed to confess in the middle of the night. Eep.

Today's confession: I'm eating clam chowder because I'm a despicable, lazy person.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 20, 2006)

I confess that I'm afraid of something new after today.

The Martenses.

*Shudder*

I don't think I have much to fear, though. They're supposed to stay in upstate New York. I just hope the don't migrate east.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah i have no idea which thread to put this in, so i'm dumping it here since it's pretty all-purpose:



Very cute pictures, Elle.  Since we're on the subject of babies...I confess that I got to meet my new nephew this week and he makes me feel not so strongly about not wanting kids. I just fell in love with him. :smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 21, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Very cute pictures, Elle.  Since we're on the subject of babies...I confess that I got to meet my new nephew this week and he makes me feel not so strongly about not wanting kids. I just fell in love with him. :smitten:


OMG..adorable Chica!

Let me tell you..nieces and nephews are awesome..and I can't imagine you not having a baby..you'd make a great mom!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah i have no idea which thread to put this in, so i'm dumping it here since it's pretty all-purpose:




Love it!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I love the last pic.....
> 
> ME EAT PUPPY!!!
> 
> mmmmmmmarf......!



hahahaha!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Very cute pictures, Elle.  Since we're on the subject of babies...I confess that I got to meet my new nephew this week and he makes me feel not so strongly about not wanting kids. I just fell in love with him. :smitten:




Awwwwhhhh!!! :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

I confess that I called one of my boy-crushes for the first time today.

I also confess that while we talked, I fell out of my chair.

:doh:


----------



## Jane (Aug 21, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Very cute pictures, Elle.  Since we're on the subject of babies...I confess that I got to meet my new nephew this week and he makes me feel not so strongly about not wanting kids. I just fell in love with him. :smitten:


Just remember, they are false advertising. Love them, then they go turn into adolescents and teenagers. How else could you let those cute little bundles of love go out in the big bad world? As it is, you help them pack their bags.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2006)

I confess that I really kind of love the song "Funkytown".


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah i have no idea which thread to put this in, so i'm dumping it here since it's pretty all-purpose:



:smitten: OH. MY. GOD. :smitten: 

Give me that baby!!!!

That's it! I'm going to get pregnant RIGHT NOW. ​


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 21, 2006)

IC I have no clue what it means when a woman in my life hints that I need to buy her jewelry.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I have no clue what it means when a woman in my life hints that I need to buy her jewelry.



Context? I can translate.


----------



## Jane (Aug 21, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I have no clue what it means when a woman in my life hints that I need to buy her jewelry.


I can think of a few things it could mean....again, as Carrie said, in context

1) Wants an engagement ring OR
2) Wants you to show her a little more attention OR
3) Goofing around OR
4) Birthday coming up OR
5) Warning Will Robinson, Warning....High Maintenance Ahead.

Did that clear anything up?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 21, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I have no clue what it means when a woman in my life hints that I need to buy her jewelry.


Since you refer to her as "a woman in my life" - I'm willing to bet you're not ready to buy her anything of considerable value (and that's fine, btw). 

And unless this woman is your aunt/grandmother/mother/sister, I'm also willing to bet that she might think she's your girlfriend. And therein lies the problem. 

Get that ironed out and the jewelry issue will resolve itself.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Since you refer to her as "a woman in my life" - I'm willing to bet you're not ready to buy her anything of considerable value (and that's fine, btw).
> 
> And unless this woman is your aunt/grandmother/mother/sister, I'm also willing to bet that she might think she's your girlfriend. And therein lies the problem.
> 
> Get that ironed out and the jewelry issue will resolve itself.



Good point, Sammie. I missed the "a woman in my life" thing. 



Oh, and I confess - the theme song to "Shaft"? Pretty damn good work music.

DAMN RIGHT.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Good point, Sammie. I missed the "a woman in my life" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh....be cuter....just try to.

Can't, can you?


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Oh....be cuter....just try to.
> 
> Can't, can you?



Well. I could repeat the lines while prancing around in ruffly white panties and bobby socks, my hair in ringlets, my chubby hand clutching an oversized rainbow striped lolly. Would that help?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 21, 2006)

I confess..that out of all the mess that has happened to me the last week..His coming back into my life is going to be the hardest thing I'll have to deal with............I'm not sure I can be strong


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 21, 2006)

Jane said:


> I can think of a few things it could mean....again, as Carrie said, in context
> 
> 1) Wants an engagement ring OR
> 2) Wants you to show her a little more attention OR
> ...



6) If you can afford it, keep looking.


----------



## jamie (Aug 21, 2006)

I confess I have an ear ache and when the nurse lady stuck the pokie thing down my ear a few minutes ago I wanted to stomp her toe just a little bit.

I also confess that it is making me feel all whiney and wanting to go home and get under the covers and watch trashy t.v. all day.

And... the top three grabbie things on the top of my new bra keep popping open and I find myself coming out of meetings looking like a lusty pirate wench.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 21, 2006)

I sympathize, Jamie. I get a disturbing number of inner-ear maladies for someone over the age of 7. When I sense one coming on, one thing that helps me is resting the affected side on a heating pad for a couple of hours. 

I strongly support that you go home, climb into your jammies with a box of malomars, a heating pad, the TV remote and Season 1 of Kids In The Hall.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well. I could repeat the lines while prancing around in ruffly white panties and bobby socks, my hair in ringlets, my chubby hand clutching an oversized rainbow striped lolly. Would that help?




Hmm...now I am frightened, but love you still.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well. I could repeat the lines while prancing around in ruffly white panties and bobby socks, my hair in ringlets, my chubby hand clutching an oversized rainbow striped lolly. Would that help?



Only if you post pics, too.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 21, 2006)

finally!..I get to say it!



post pix plz tanx.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> finally!..I get to say it!
> 
> 
> 
> post pix plz tanx.



And you said it perfectly! Yay, you!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you, my purdy friend.


----------



## jamie (Aug 21, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I strongly support that you go home, climb into your jammies with a box of malomars, a heating pad, the TV remote and Season 1 of Kids In The Hall.




Switch the Malomars for the new Dulce de leche Oreos and the Kids in The Hall for Prison Break, and that is definitely how I am spending the evening. Thanks for the heating pad advice and the sympathy .


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I have an ear ache and when the nurse lady stuck the pokie thing down my ear a few minutes ago I wanted to stomp her toe just a little bit.
> 
> I also confess that it is making me feel all whiney and wanting to go home and get under the covers and watch trashy t.v. all day.
> 
> And... the top three grabbie things on the top of my new bra keep popping open and I find myself coming out of meetings looking like a lusty pirate wench.




I hope that you're feeling better soon.  Enjoy your evening with Oreos and Prison Break. Mmmmm...oreos sound good!


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah i have no idea which thread to put this in, so i'm dumping it here since it's pretty all-purpose:



Some of us want the baby and some want the puppy. I want the puppy, but understand those who want the baby. One thing is for sure:



EbonySSBBW said:


> Very cute pictures, Elle.  Since we're on the subject of babies...I confess that I got to meet my new nephew this week and he makes me feel not so strongly about not wanting kids. I just fell in love with him. :smitten:



A fat lap and chest is the most comfy, as can be seen plainly in the photo of the illustrious Ebony.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 21, 2006)

you know how sometimes there will be a pair of shoes in a department store window that you will walk by every day for weeks and weeks and lust after and dream about and obsess over but you KNOW they are too expensive and you don't _need_ new shoes but one day your last shred of willpower disintegrates and you careen into the store like you're on fire and spend the last of your cash on them and for the rest of the day you are on top of the goddamn world?
i call it 'shoephoria'. 




ahhhh.


----------



## Mini (Aug 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> you know how sometimes there will be a pair of shoes in a department store window that you will walk by every day for weeks and weeks and lust after and dream about and obsess over but you KNOW they are too expensive and you don't _need_ new shoes but one day your last shred of willpower disintegrates and you careen into the store like you're on fire and spend the last of your cash on them and for the rest of the day you are on top of the goddamn world?
> i call it 'shoephoria'.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shoes. I think; I'm a guy, so I'm gonna have to trust your judgment. 

I confess that a certain someone who may or may not be named Carrie owes me a PM.

OK, she's named Carrie. Sorry, Carrie. I suck at ambiguity.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2006)

Mini said:


> Nice shoes. I think; I'm a guy, so I'm gonna have to trust your judgment.
> 
> I confess that a certain someone who may or may not be named Carrie owes me a PM.
> 
> OK, she's named Carrie. Sorry, Carrie. I suck at ambiguity.



I just signed on to do it, pumpkin. Sit tight.  

(and yes, the shoes are adorable, so good call. We'll hone your shoe-judging skills yet!).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> you know how sometimes there will be a pair of shoes in a department store window that you will walk by every day for weeks and weeks and lust after and dream about and obsess over but you KNOW they are too expensive and you don't _need_ new shoes but one day your last shred of willpower disintegrates and you careen into the store like you're on fire and spend the last of your cash on them and for the rest of the day you are on top of the goddamn world?
> i call it 'shoephoria'.



You mean you don't wear flip flops everyday? But flip flops cost like a dollar!!!!

(I'm this clueless, yes)


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> One thing is for sure:
> A fat lap and chest is the most comfy, as can be seen plainly in the photo of the illustrious Ebony.



Yep, you are right about that. My 11 yr old little brother still likes to sit on my lap. He says that I'm more comfy than the couch.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 22, 2006)

elle camino said:



> you know how sometimes there will be a pair of shoes in a department store window that you will walk by every day for weeks and weeks and lust after and dream about and obsess over but you KNOW they are too expensive and you don't _need_ new shoes but one day your last shred of willpower disintegrates and you careen into the store like you're on fire and spend the last of your cash on them and for the rest of the day you are on top of the goddamn world?
> i call it 'shoephoria'.
> 
> ahhhh.



Yes, I do know that feeling... Totally. But with me, it's with jeans. Sweet sweaty Jesus, I love me some jeans.

IC that these new Little Debbie Coconut Creme Cakes are good. Although, I fed two of them to a stray dog as I was going on lunch. Why must I compulsively give tasty things away?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 22, 2006)

One burger + one coconut creme roll x severe stress - enough workers = 2 out of 8 hours spent cramped up in the bathroom, alternatively vomiting and crapping my brains out.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2006)

Feel better, Casey.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks, Carrie. I'll live, I think. The good news: The week's half-way over for me and we have another helper tonight! Sure, he can't read, and he always smells like sardines and BO, but the boy can lift heavy stuff!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2006)

IC after seeing the woman in my life send me lots of links of rings on ebay. I feel more confused and befuddled. Maybe its the damn sticker shock? Maybe its the fact that in the whole wide world of relationships, I have never been this close to a person before. Usually I would have pulled the cough and pawn routine. Maybe old age is setting in. Kinda scary in that sense.


----------



## Jane (Aug 22, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> IC after seeing the woman in my life send me lots of links of rings on ebay. I feel more confused and befuddled. Maybe its the damn sticker shock? Maybe its the fact that in the whole wide world of relationships, I have never been this close to a person before. Usually I would have pulled the cough and pawn routine. Maybe old age is setting in. Kinda scary in that sense.


Okay, I would say that was #1 on my list....are we talking engagement rings or what? Out with it ST!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 22, 2006)

Dear ________. 
I don't care to hear about it when you _____, ____, ____, or find a ____ in your ____. I don't care that your ______ did ________ on your ________. I don't want to hear every detail about your ________. And it's certainly inappropriate for you to keep going on and on about your ________.

While I understand that these events are uppermost in _your _mind, your rabid narcissicism is causing you to think that I must care as well. I don't. And I'm sick of hearing about you, your life, and your ______.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dear ________.
> I don't care to hear about it when you _____, ____, ____, or find a ____ in your ____. I don't care that your ______ did ________ on your ________. I don't want to hear every detail about your ________. And it's certainly inappropriate for you to keep going on and on about your ________.
> 
> While I understand that these events are uppermost in _your _mind, your rabid narcissicism is causing you to think that I must care as well. I don't. And I'm sick of hearing about you, your life, and your ______.



Are you charging royalties for this? 'Cause if not, I'd like to use it. A lot.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dear ________.
> I don't care to hear about it when you _____, ____, ____, or find a ____ in your ____. I don't care that your ______ did ________ on your ________. I don't want to hear every detail about your ________. And it's certainly inappropriate for you to keep going on and on about your ________.
> 
> While I understand that these events are uppermost in _your _mind, your rabid narcissicism is causing you to think that I must care as well. I don't. And I'm sick of hearing about you, your life, and your ______.



Is this a mad lib?

I was going to fill in the blanks, but I'm worried I'm treading on something I shouldn't.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dear George Washington.
> I don't care to hear about it when you gargle, decorate, dance like an idiot, or find a kimodo dragon in your pancreas. I don't care that your antique china did ditch digging on your chalkboard. I don't want to hear every detail about your pad thai noodles. And it's certainly inappropriate for you to keep going on and on about your toupee.
> 
> While I understand that these events are uppermost in _your _mind, your rabid narcissicism is causing you to think that I must care as well. I don't. And I'm sick of hearing about you, your life, and your coconuts.


Did I get it right?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Are you charging royalties for this? 'Cause if not, I'd like to use it. A lot.


LOL... I would think about it, but it's too good not to share. You wouldn't believe how cathartic it is! 

If things stay the same here, expect to see one of these from me at least once a week lol.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2006)

I confess that I would pretty much rather eat a handful of dirt than attend this 4:30 teleconference. 

Yawn City, population: Me.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 22, 2006)

IC that after three days in a row of 3 hours sleep...I feel anxious and nervous and damn near depressed. I am just trying like hell to get through the day so I can crawl into my amazing bed...and crash...


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, those are insane hours, Velvet. What's up? Creating?


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes....but just too much to do. I wish I could spread out the work more. Clumps of hell....stretches of nothing...

I need a diety to take a rolling pin to my life and smooth things out a bit.

Sleep is underrated in the country....I say lack of it makes people fatter and makes them depressed...I hate going without.

lovely pic, Tina, you lovely woman.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dear ________.
> I don't care to hear about it when you _____, ____, ____, or find a ____ in your ____. I don't care that your ______ did ________ on your ________. I don't want to hear every detail about your ________. And it's certainly inappropriate for you to keep going on and on about your ________.
> 
> While I understand that these events are uppermost in _your _mind, your rabid narcissicism is causing you to think that I must care as well. I don't. And I'm sick of hearing about you, your life, and your ______.



This ought to be FUUNNNN.


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Yes....but just too much to do. I wish I could spread out the work more. Clumps of hell....stretches of nothing...
> 
> I need a diety to take a rolling pin to my life and smooth things out a bit.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this. You are so very talented, but the muse is a harsh mistress, and even harsher when you are in business for yourself. As always, life is feast or famine, and if only being an adult was as perfect as I thought it would be when I was a kid!  

Thank you for those sweet words, Velvet. I wish you a deep and dreamless sleep tonight.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 22, 2006)

wow.
i _just_ figured out that there is a chat room associated with this board/website/whatevertheheck. 
i am observant.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 22, 2006)

i confess i don't care about her losses and that makes me sad for myself


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 22, 2006)

It's starting to sound... made up. I'm _this _close to calling Shenanigans on the whole manipulation, especially since $$$ talk is escalating.


----------



## Mini (Aug 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> One burger + one coconut creme roll x severe stress - enough workers = 2 out of 8 hours spent cramped up in the bathroom, alternatively vomiting and crapping my brains out.



Now that's a lady-like image.


----------



## Jane (Aug 22, 2006)

Mini said:


> Now that's a lady-like image.


Hey, she made it to the bathroom.


----------



## Mini (Aug 22, 2006)

Jane said:


> Hey, she made it to the bathroom.



Touchy.

("Touche," but quaint. And I have no idea how to do that squiggly thingy.)


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 22, 2006)

I confess that I just watched _Silent Hill_ and found it... unsatisfying, for the most part. I had this strong dislike for most of the characters, I just wasn't able to connect with any of them.

And yes, I do feel like I have some sort of grasp on what happened. No, I can't explain it, since I suck at explaining things.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I just watched _Silent Hill_ and found it... unsatisfying, for the most part. I had this strong dislike for most of the characters, I just wasn't able to connect with any of them.
> 
> And yes, I do feel like I have some sort of grasp on what happened. No, I can't explain it, since I suck at explaining things.



Too bad.  I was all excited to see the actress who played Carolyn in "Pitch Black". I hadn't seen her in anything since that, and thought she was really good in it.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Too bad.  I was all excited to see the actress who played Carolyn in "Pitch Black". I hadn't seen her in anything since that, and thought she was really good in it.



I thought that she was excellent in _Pitch Black_, too. Not here, unfortunately. Not for a good deal of it, at least. The second half of the film was far better than the first half with regards to her acting, though. I use the comma-added side-note too much, I think.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess..that out of all the mess that has happened to me the last week..His coming back into my life is going to be the hardest thing I'll have to deal with............I'm not sure I can be strong



http://rawstory.com/news/2006/US_Marines_recalled_for_conflict_de_08222006.html

This may be Him...if it is..I'm not sure that I can handle it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess I'm loving the board again. Long, boring story, but rejoice in my rejoicyness!


----------



## Mini (Aug 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I'm loving the board again. Long, boring story, but rejoice in my rejoicyness!



Yay!

Why!?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I'm loving the board again. Long, boring story, but rejoice in my rejoicyness!



Oh, I'll rejoice in your rejoicyness! I have no idea what it means though!
Well, YAY!


----------



## Mini (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that I'm somewhat bummed I can't live up to a commitment at the moment.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I'm loving the board again. Long, boring story, but rejoice in my rejoicyness!



This makes me very happy!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess I don't understand why people need to spend so much time judging each other. 

Nice caption, Carrie.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that I'm out of shape. A little work on my car, and I'm pooped. The Texas heat didn't help either...


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Nice caption, Carrie.



Thank you. I have been dubbed as such by a brilliant and beautiful board member. :smitten:


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I confess that I'm out of shape. A little work on my car, and I'm pooped. The Texas heat didn't help either...



Do some push-ups while I watch. With your shirt off, please. So I can um...judge your form. For which I am warm. 

Does this belong in the bad poetry thread?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Thank you. I have been dubbed as such by a brilliant and beautiful board member. :smitten:



My next confession involves my desire to hear everyone say "pithy harlot" over and over to hear for all the different accents.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My next confession involves my desire to hear everyone say "pithy harlot" over and over to hear for all the different accents.



YES! I want to hear Tracey say it!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> YES! I want to hear Tracey say it!!!



Much better I bet than when I say it using my sorta harsh midwestern accent that makes everything sound stupid. Though luckily, not as stupid as southerners. HA!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Much better I bet than when I say it using my sorta harsh midwestern accent that makes everything sound stupid. Though luckily, not as stupid as southerners. HA!



I'll have you know that I only have a detectable southern accent when I'm tired or annoyed. Actually it's more Texan than southern.


----------



## Jane (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Much better I bet than when I say it using my sorta harsh midwestern accent that makes everything sound stupid. Though luckily, not as stupid as southerners. HA!


Oh no, you didn't.......


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I'll have you know that I only have a detectable southern accent when I'm tired or annoyed. Actually it's more Texan than southern.



I like Texas accents.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that somebody named Mini owes me like twelve PM's and better rush his ass out of Hyde Park and show a pitiful, cold-stricken fat girl some PM love before she goes COMPLETELY VERUCA SALT ON HIS CANADIAN ASS. 

I also confess that I'm a big PM hypocrite.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Jane said:


> Oh no, you didn't.......



Oh I _did_.



Dims really needs to allow for the short, pithy response. Because "Oh I _did_" was really all I wanted to say.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I like Texas accents.



If I get really annoyed it occasionally drifts towards a German accent. So I go from "aww dammit" to "gotdangit!" to (usually muttered through clenched teeth) "ach! Gott im Himmel!"

Of course there's a lot of other stuff mixed in there that I won't subject you all to.

Here's to interesting ancestry.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> If I get really annoyed it occasionally drifts towards a German accent. So I go from "aww dammit" to "gotdangit!" to (usually muttered through clenched teeth) "ach! Gott im Himmel!"
> 
> Of course there's a lot of other stuff mixed in there that I won't subject you all to.
> 
> Here's to interesting ancestry.



I confess that I think that's as cool as my French Creole grandmere who starts muttering incoherently in pidgin English when she gets mad. The angrier she gets, the less I understand.  ​


----------



## Mini (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that the lovely Miss Carrie's new avatar is far too distracting. 

Dirty thoughts... overtaking... something...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that the lovely Miss Carrie's new avatar is far too distracting.
> 
> Dirty thoughts... overtaking... something...



Your mind? Your other dirty thoughts? Your sock drawer?


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2006)

IC that I'm very glad to be back. It was a long and scary week, so it's nice to be back to semi-normal.


----------



## Mini (Aug 23, 2006)

I also confess that "... lovely Miss Carrie's" has a nice ring to it, even though it shouldn't.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I'm very glad to be back. It was a long and scary week, so it's nice to be back to semi-normal.



Yay! WB Esme, I hope you're back to all-the-way-normal really soon.
 
*HUGS*​


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that the lovely Miss Carrie's new avatar is far too distracting.
> 
> Dirty thoughts... overtaking... something...




I'll PM you something dirty and you'll forget your own name.  

Okay, so apparently colds make me very slutty. Who knew?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'll PM you something dirty and you'll forget your own name.
> 
> Okay, so apparently colds make me very slutty. Who knew?



If you're anything like me, your sluttiness appears at the most random occasions, and not when it's needed--like when a living human being is occupying your bed. :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If you're anything like me, your sluttiness appears at the most random occasions, and not when it's needed--like when a living human being is occupying your bed. :doh:



Oh. No, I can happily say that my sluttiness factor is upped to the nth degree when there is a hot human of the male variety in my bed. Or....y'know. Other places sometimes, too. 

Someone make me take a nap before I make a further ass of my sickly, slutty self, please.


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

Good to see you back, Esme.  Hope you feel better soon, Carrie.

Occasionally, when really upset, my New Yawk accent comes back, but not so much any more.

Um... Click


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh. No, I can happily say that my sluttiness factor is upped to the nth degree when there is a hot human of the male variety in my bed. Or....y'know. Other places sometimes, too.
> 
> Someone make me take a nap before I make a further ass of my sickly, slutty self, please.



But this is more fun.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 23, 2006)

sweet fancy moses i am SO nervous right now.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> sweet fancy moses i am SO nervous right now.



Huh? What's up elle?


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

Why are you nervous, elle?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 23, 2006)

nothing important, at all. that's the embarassing part! 
it's because i am dying my hair a completely different color this afternoon. 
and trust me, there is a lot that can go wrong. 
me and bleach have a pretty messed up history.

but i'm pretty sure you guys will still love me if i look gnarly, so whatevs.


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

What color?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 23, 2006)

red. 
after a lifetime of lusting after redheads myself, i realised i _could_ just try actually being one.


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh, that's great. Why do you feel it could be disasterous? Are you going for a really bright red, or what? What brand are you using?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> nothing important, at all. that's the embarassing part!
> it's because i am dying my hair a completely different color this afternoon.
> and trust me, there is a lot that can go wrong.
> me and bleach have a pretty messed up history.
> ...



Ehh, if something goes wrong, it can always be fixed.

And if something does go wrong, laugh about it. I'd rather laugh with you than at you.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> red.
> after a lifetime of lusting after redheads myself, i realised i _could_ just try actually being one.




You have fabulous taste...


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

Says the woman who wears red better than anyone else I've ever seen.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 23, 2006)

oh, my best friend/colorist extraordinaire is taking care of it, and she won't even tell me what shade it will be. 
she likes watching me squirm. 
i'm just nervous because it's such a big change, and it involves bleach, and i've worked at salons long enough to have a lengthy mental file of bleach distaster stories. 

but i trust her completely, so it should be fine. pictures as soon as i get home.
thanks guys. 
<3


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> red.
> after a lifetime of lusting after redheads myself, i realised i _could_ just try actually being one.



Well, now I'm curious as to what shade of red too.

Edit: That answers that then.


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh, okay. That sounds like fun. My own color has been a work in progress. I naturally have medium-dark brown hair, but had used a really dark brown temporary tint on it for over a year -- so long that it became permanent. My stylist has been lifting it a bit at a time, so as not to damage it too much (because parts of it have been really stubborn), and will eventually have a honey blondish color.

I look forward to pics.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 23, 2006)

tina i think your shade of brown is SO beautiful. i've been meaning to say that, and now it kinda just seems like lip service, but seriously. i've looked at your profile pic and thought to myself 'there are maybe a half a dozen women in the world who can pull that color off and make it exciting and pretty, and this lucky bitch is one of them'.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> Says the woman who wears red better than anyone else I've ever seen.




(Pouncing on Tina and Smothering her with kisses)


You, beautiful, just made my morning.

Thank you!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> oh, my best friend/colorist extraordinaire is taking care of it, and she won't even tell me what shade it will be.
> she likes watching me squirm.
> i'm just nervous because it's such a big change, and it involves bleach, and i've worked at salons long enough to have a lengthy mental file of bleach distaster stories.
> 
> ...




Sure..bleach is scary...but the good news is that most bleach disaster stories involve red and orange Lack-of-Toner blonding. In your case, even the worst problem there is a bonus when the red tint is smacked over it.

You are hot with the dark hair...(seriously..hot), but I am looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 23, 2006)

oh god! will i still be able to wear pink lipgloss??
crap! redvelvet HELP.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> But this is more fun.



Heehee.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

Wanna see Elle with red hair! Now!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> oh god! will i still be able to wear pink lipgloss??
> crap! redvelvet HELP.



Of course! Mon Dieu! Pink is great with red hair, I promise...

I am a Fig and Wine girl, meself....but pink in summer does happen!

Of course.

Not to worry...


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you, elle and Velvet! 

Yes, you will still be able to wear pink. And a pinky coral will likely look good, too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm glad a professional that you trust is doing it. The first time I tinted my hair red I thought it came out fine, looking at it in the house. Then when I went outside and looked in the sideview mirror in the sun, my hair was every color of the rainbow. The ex called me Rainbow Brite until it faded...


----------



## elle camino (Aug 23, 2006)

whew, alright thanks ladies. 
i'd be absolutely lost without pink gloss, seriously. 
ok i'm off. pics upon return. have lovely days, all of you. 
<3


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm glad a professional that you trust is doing it. The first time I tinted my hair red I thought it came out fine, looking at it in the house. Then when I went outside and looked in the sideview mirror in the sun, my hair was every color of the rainbow. The ex called me Rainbow Brite until it faded...




Yes...fakin it is hard...and it fades fast...(I used to do hair and makeup)....I have convinced many people to henna their hair rather than color it, if its light brown. If you use the right brand and the right shade...it looks VERY natural. Of course, once you do that, no other chemical services are a good idea.

I henna my own hair once or twice a year...it makes it springy, and turns the few greys I have a matching copper....without changing the rest of my already red hair.


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh, henna can be just luxuriously gorgeous. I, however, would make a raging mess with it and have therefore avoided it. 

Way to go, elle!


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2006)

IC that I just have a persistent feeling that something good is going to happen. I don't know what it is, but I'm looking forward to it nonetheless. 

I also confess that this probably sounds a little crazy to most, but I'm okay with that. I've learned to trust my own instincts.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I just have a persistent feeling that something good is going to happen. I don't know what it is, but I'm looking forward to it nonetheless.
> 
> I also confess that this probably sounds a little crazy to most, but I'm okay with that. I've learned to trust my own instincts.



I confess that made me want to give you a big hug for some reason.  

Maybe I'm being hormonally mushy today... ​


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

Esme, I have learned to listen to that inner voice. It's almost always correct, and second-guessing it almost always a mistake.


----------

